# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 03:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 06:51)

Boas, 
Madrugada de vendaval, rendeu rajada máxima de 85 km/h.

Neste momento vento forte e apenas 17,0 graus.


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2018 às 08:44)

Bons dias,

Vem ai "Evento" aqui estou eu a relatar:

Min de 15.7ª
As 8h30 estavam 18ª

Vamos aguardar pela chegada do ar africano.....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 10:08)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Chegámos ao dia *D*, hoje já vai doer um bocadinho  Será que consigo já hoje ultrapassar a máxima deste ano de *37,9ªc* atingida no dia 16 de Junho?! Não me parece,o factor vento irá determinar!
A partir desta madrugada a história já vai ser outra, com a entrada de Lestada em força! Depois é o salve.se quem puder  Curioso por ver as inversões térmicas que este evento poderá ter em alguns locais do país

Por Azeitão neste momento , céu limpo , vento fraco de *NW *e *23.9ºc*.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 10:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Chegámos ao dia *D*, hoje já vai doer um bocadinho  Será que consigo já hoje ultrapassar a máxima deste ano de *37,9ªc* atingida no dia 16 de Junho?! Não me parece,o factor vento irá determinar!
> A partir desta madrugada a história já vai ser outra, com a entrada de Lestada em força! Depois é o salve.se quem puder  Curioso por ver as inversões térmicas que este evento poderá ter em alguns locais do país
> ...



Bom dia, por aqui acho que ainda me safo por hoje, mas tenho previsão de 34ºC tanto do Ipma como na app da Netatmo, penso ultrapassar um pouco essa máxima vamos ver...
O vento sopra fraco de SSO 5 km/h, temperatura de 25.6ºC, 1014 hPa e 62% de HR.
Mínima de 18.5ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia a todos! Bom mês e que corra tudo bem!


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2018 às 10:26)

Boa sorte, voces vao conseguir ter a melhor maxima do ano

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 10:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa sorte, voces vao conseguir ter a melhor maxima do ano
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk



Até doí, só de pensar nos valores... nem quero pensar em quem está em zonas com valores superiores...


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2018 às 10:38)

Bom dia

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser batida *20,0ºC, *e a de hoje foi bem mais fresca com termómetro a descer até aos *16,3ºC*. 
Agora sigo com céu limpo e a lestada já vai soprando bem. 

T. Atual: *23,4ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: E / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## JTavares (1 Ago 2018 às 10:46)

Aqui por Coimbra está fresco não se nota nada que vem calor.


----------



## Stormlover (1 Ago 2018 às 11:04)

31.2ºC em um termómetro de mercúrio que tenho debaixo do toldo ( estou num parque de campismo da Caparica )


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 11:10)

JTavares disse:


> Aqui por Coimbra está fresco não se nota nada que vem calor.


Por aqui já está bem quente... mas esteve nevoeiro até ás 9h.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Ago 2018 às 11:10)

Bom dia
Mínima de 12.4°C
Agora 24.4°C e algum vento.

Já andava desconfiado mas agora tenho a certeza. O anemómetro da Davis está avariado. A maior parte do tempo fica preso e não gira


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

ÀS 12H00 - 30º


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 12:09)

Este 1º dia de Agosto, segue ameno, acompanhado de alguma brisa, o que para já não dá a sensação ainda de muito calor.
30ºC.


----------



## Rachie (1 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

Bom dia,
Ontem pus o meu sensor da auriol na rua, dentro da caixa do esquentador (que fica na varanda à sombra) mas afastado do calor que o esquentador emite para não interferir com a temperatura. Não sei se será o melhor local, mas infelizmente não tenho melhor de momento 

Esta manhã marcava 16º (por volta das 7h), bem fresquinho, com nevoeiro. Em Alfragide estava um pouco mais quente, sol, mas bastante vento.

Neste momento já se sente o dia mais quentinho e o vento acalmou


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

31.4ºC a subir rápido


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

*44ºC *previstos para Lisboa no Domingo???  Acho que é desta que temos novo recorde.

*32ºC* por enquanto aqui


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

33.1ºC


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2018 às 13:37)

*29,7ºC *e a lestada abrandou.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

Impressionante nortada a acelerar  ainda bem assim não sobe tanto...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

MeteoTomar com 34.3º, mais 5.1º que ontem a mesma hora. Vamos ver onde vai parar.


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

Abrantes - Centro - Alto - 38º


----------



## fhff (1 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

Por Colares vamos com 24,5 ºC e não deverá subir mais. Junto ao mar, na P. Grande, 20ºC. Brisa refrescante.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

A nortada fresquinha da manhã foi-se e instalou-se a Lestada em definitivo. *30,7ºC* a subir em flecha.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

*36ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Aqui estavam previstos 29.9ºC de temp máxima mas estão bem mais. Já está muito calor!


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

*37.8ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, grande diferença de ontem para hoje, estão 38,2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 15:25)

Tudo em sintonia  Lestada a começar a entrar, por aqui quase *+ 6ºc* que ontem a mesma hora, vento praticamente nulo   Já se nota a entrada da poeiras no ar, ceú a começar a esbranquiçar


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

@Ricardo Carvalho 

Verdade. Nota-se bem já o céu a encobrir devido ás poeiras africanas. *32,7ºC* a disparar!.
Essa zona onde resides, é uma espécie de forno a lenha, estou curioso para saber até onde as máximas chegam por ai.

EDIT: Mação chega aos *40,2ºC*.


----------



## Heat (1 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

*31.5º C*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Completamente @criz0r , já não se pode sair à rua! Que subida brutal de temperatura, nota.se muito bem o começo de rotação para leste! Hoje já não devo ir muito além disto! A nortada está a começar a entrar , e ainda bem  Nós próximos dias já não me safo, nem mesmo por Sesimbra! Também estou bastante expectante , mas vai doer de certeza

Ai estão elas!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 15:40)

38,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

vento apareceu, já desceu para 37.1ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 15:50)

39ºC agora.


----------



## AJJ (1 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Entrecampos - 33º


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

máxima até agora hoje de 35,9°C que é a temperatura atual...


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

Falei cedo demais 
Vento a acalmar e forno ligado já!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

Eu estou por São Martinho do Porto, safo-me da primeira leva. Mas volto na 6a e trabalho na tarde de sábado. Levo com isto em cheio!
Mas entretanto na Quinta do Conde, quase 35.


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

Águeda 
A caminho de Lamego ...
30,0 graus 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

joselamego disse:


> Águeda
> A caminho de Lamego ...
> 30,0 graus
> 
> ...


Devias ter tirado a foto com a tua namorada!


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 16:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Devias ter tirado a foto com a tua namorada!


Ehhhhh
Tens razão amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:15)

Carcavelos com algum calor, nortada moderada. Ondas de 2 metros, o que não é muito comum. Água a rondar os 18°C, provavelmente a aquecer nos próximos dias.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

39.4ºC, será que ainda vai aos 40.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Enganei-me @criz0r ! A nortada continua fraca e já vou nos* 36.3ºc *


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enganei-me @criz0r ! A nortada continua fraca e já vou nos* 36.3ºc *



Penso que nestes dias, é melhor chamar-lhe "Nortinha"...


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enganei-me @criz0r ! A nortada continua fraca e já vou nos* 36.3ºc *



Por aqui, a Nortada começa agora a soprar de forma moderada e a temperatura desceu aos 33,3ºC, depois de já ter estado nos 33,7ºC.
Não sei se isto irá subir mais por hoje, vamos ver.


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

39,4 º - Abrantes

40,7º - Alvega


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que nestes dias, é melhor chamar-lhe "Nortinha"...



Segundo as previsões hoje ainda estava a espera que a mesma viesse a atenuar as coisas, já ameaçou! Mas até ao momento é o que se vê!
Contudo se carregar ao final do dia o Algarve, vai explodir com tanto calor acumulado por esse Alentejo fora


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

Boas!

A manhã começou fresca e com nebulosidade mas ao contrário dos últimos dias hoje já aquece bem aqui em Leiria! 

Por agora valores na ordem dos 27/28ºC, nota-se algum vento.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

Por aqui máxima de 29.8
Agora já com 27.3


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que nestes dias, é melhor chamar-lhe "Nortinha"...



Aqui em Alcabideche é mesmo nortada com fortes rajadas. Se bem que  tem o fim contado lá para noite/madrugada.


----------



## jonekko (1 Ago 2018 às 16:47)

Ramada segue com 30,4º


----------



## Heat (1 Ago 2018 às 16:47)

*32ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

A tarde segue bastante abrasadora, e ainda não veio o pior, e já não é fácil aguentar, vim agora de Torres Novas, e os espaços comerciais estão com muita gente, porque na rua, as esplanas estão vazias.
O carro ao sol, parece um forno, encontrar uma sombra a esta hora do dia, é como encontar uma agulha num palheiro.
A estação da Chamusca segue com 38.2ºC, e Entroncamento com 38.8ºC, as máximas para hoje já foram ultrapassadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

srr disse:


> 39,4 º - Abrantes
> 
> 40,7º - Alvega



Desconfio que Alvega vai dar que falar neste evento extremo.


----------



## marcoacmaia (1 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

38,5° na Cidade do Entroncamento


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 17:04)

Incrivel 40,2ºC, nem quero pensar amanhã.


----------



## tucha (1 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

Alguem sabe indicar por Lisboa quantos graus estão agora??? Vim agora de metro do centro da cidade e está um bafo quente que não se pode, e isto não é nada...o telemóvel diz 33 graus mas sinto que estejam mais...


----------



## AJJ (1 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

tucha disse:


> Alguem sabe indicar por Lisboa quantos graus estão agora??? Vim agora de metro do centro da cidade e está um bafo quente que não se pode, e isto não é nada...o telemóvel diz 33 graus mas sinto que estejam mais...



Não ha ventilação decente no metro e o ar efectivamente está a ferver, até custa a respirar.

Estava a pensar ir até ao El corte ingles e acabei por dar meia volta e deitar-me no meio das arvores da gulbenkian está muito mau.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

tucha disse:


> Alguem sabe indicar por Lisboa quantos graus estão agora??? Vim agora de metro do centro da cidade e está um bafo quente que não se pode, e isto não é nada...o telemóvel diz 33 graus mas sinto que estejam mais...


O IPMA tinha 35°C de máxima.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

40.8 - Alvega (Abrantes )

Foi um Disparo em relação a ontem.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

Já a descer... Ainda com humidade um pouco alta para o calor que se fez sentir, amanhã baixa muito mais de certeza..com 42°C previstos









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (1 Ago 2018 às 17:22)

Estou a estranhar so darem 39º para os proximos dias em Lisboa


----------



## Thomar (1 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

Boas. Por aqui Cabanas e arredores (Quinta do Anjo, Azeitão, Palmela) a temperatura ronda os *+36ºC*, em consonância com a previsão do IPMA para Palmela e os dados das estações meteorológicas amadoras mais perto (as de Azeitão).
É o Prólogo dos próximos dias, realmente o calor previsto com temperaturas absurdas durante vários dias é demais.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

Onde viste isso? Era bom era, 42°C amanhã, 40°C na sexta...





AJJ disse:


> Estou a estranhar so darem 39º para os proximos dias em Lisboa



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (1 Ago 2018 às 17:28)

A estação meteorológica de Abrantes, registou já hoje, no dia menos quente previsto deste evento, *+39,6ºC*!!!


----------



## AJJ (1 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

remember disse:


> Onde viste isso? Era bom era, 42°C amanhã, 40°C na sexta...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Segundo o IPMA no sabado chega aos 44 em Lisboa mas noutros sitios vi a 39º


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

De qualquer forma é normal se Lisboa registar menos do que o previsto... Afinal está à mercê das brisas e da direção do vento.


----------



## AJJ (1 Ago 2018 às 17:32)

Lisboa temperatura maxima 34,7º

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL20


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desconfio que Alvega vai dar que falar neste evento extremo.



Cenário idêntico a Mação que registou *40,7ºC*. Os próximos dias têm um potencial tremendo para esta região.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

criz0r disse:


> Cenário idêntico a Mação que registou *40,7ºC*. Os próximos dias têm um potencial tremendo para esta região.



Não duvido.
Essa estação tem link para consulta?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 17:36)

Por Azeitão* 37.1ºc* e *23% HR*  Não mexe uma palha!!


----------



## tucha (1 Ago 2018 às 17:41)

remember disse:


> O IPMA tinha 35°C de máxima.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


sim se pela povoa estão 35....


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:41)

Já foi batida a máxima do ano na rede IPMA que pertencia a Coruche 40,9ºC (Junho).
Alvega tem até ao momento uma máxima horária de *41,1ºC*, após minimas horária de *12,6ºC*, aí está amplitude térmica próxima de 30ºC, amanhã confirmamos os dados.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não duvido.
> Essa estação tem link para consulta?



Sim, podes consultar neste site:

http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/index1.php

Estão também disponíveis, outras Estações espalhadas pelos Concelhos vizinhos.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

tucha disse:


> sim se pela povoa estão 35....


A Póvoa é sempre mais quente que Lisboa, infelizmente..

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:53)

máxima de *37.9ºC *(+7.0ºC)
minima de *13.2ºC *(-6.2ºC)
actual *35.3ºC*

como esperava a nortada ia aparecer hoje a acalmar a temperatura, mesmo a própria estação de Coruche na ultima hora tem "só" 38ºC a subir lentamente, a partir de amanhã é que a coisa vai piorar imenso, eu aposto que na hora de almoço já estou a bater a máxima de hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

37.9ºC
32% de humidade

Fonte: M e t e o A b r a n t e s

http://www.meteoabrantes.info/

Bastante calor pelo distrito de Santarém, ainda a esta hora se nota bem, as piscinas daqui dos arredores estão bem repletas de gente.
As plantas mais frágeis começam já a sentir dificuldades.
Hoje ao final do dia, vou ainda colocar muita água á disposição dos patos e galilnhas, para tentar amenizar os efeitos do calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

david 6 disse:


> máxima de *37.9ºC *(+7.0ºC)
> minima de *13.2ºC *(-6.2ºC)
> actual *35.3ºC*
> 
> como esperava a nortada ia aparecer hoje a acalmar a temperatura, mesmo a própria estação de Coruche na ultima hora tem "só" 38ºC a subir lentamente, a partir de amanhã é que a coisa vai piorar imenso, eu aposto que na hora de almoço já estou a bater a máxima de hoje



Acredito que tenha ido aos 39ºC, amanhã sabemos o valor exacto.
Fui espreitar o AROME, simplesmente demoníaco para amanhã, que mancha gigante de 43ºC. 
Linha de Cascais literalmente corrida a 40ºC, e 43ºC a chegar a Capital...



free screenshot tool


----------



## AJJ (1 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

Amanha é dia para dar um pulinho à praia


----------



## meko60 (1 Ago 2018 às 18:08)

Boa tarde.
Subida rápida da temperatura,dos 30ºC ás 14:30h,para 35,1ºC ás 17:30 . Agora já vai em descida com 33,8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

São Martinho do Porto... Está fresco, muito! 
Micro clima dos diabos aqui...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

40.5ºC de Máxima, agora estão 35.4ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

AJJ disse:


> Amanha é dia para dar um pulinho à praia


Não aconselho muito. Já hoje foi difícil aguentar-me na areia ao sol, quanto mais amanhã. 
_______
Por aqui a máxima foi de *31,6°C*.
Esteve um dia espetacular de praia, com algum ventinho mas que não fez mal nenhum. Custa a entrar na água mas depois uma pessoa habitua-se.
Curioso para saber as máximas dos próximos dias. Por aqui nunca vi chegar aos 40°C, pode ser que mude a partir de amanhã.


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2018 às 20:13)

Tarde escaldante por aqui e o inferno ainda só agora começou 

Mínima: *16,3ºC *
Máxima: *34,0ºC *

T. Atual: *28,1ºC *
HR. 49%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

Boas por aqui já aqueceu mais do que pensava a máxima chegou aos 38.3 por agora 26.1 e bem mais fresco na rua.
Amanhã já deve passar dos 40.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2018 às 20:28)

28.1ºC


----------



## marcoacmaia (1 Ago 2018 às 20:38)

O Entroncamento segue com 27.3°


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 20:42)

A máxima aqui hoje foi de 36,4ºC

Agora 29,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 21:01)

Máxima: *32,2ºC*
Mínima:* 14,5ºC*

Final do dia ameno, nortada fraca ajuda.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

Fãz já 2 anos que os 3 termo da Davis tiram as dúvidas quando é necessário.
Tudo pronto para os próximos dias.
Dados de agora. Já se nota a inversão caracteristica da zona
O oficial é o da esquerda


----------



## jonekko (1 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

Sigo com 26,2º neste momento


----------



## DRC (1 Ago 2018 às 21:46)

Boa noite,

Registos de hoje - Póvoa de Santa Iria:
Mínima: 16,4ºC
Máxima: 33,9ºC

Neste momento estão 25,4ºC e 50% de humidade relativa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Ago 2018 às 22:10)

28,2ºC e sopra uma ligeira brisa de NW/W.


----------



## Fall9 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:16)

Por aqui está assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (1 Ago 2018 às 22:22)

24.4 na zona da Parede. Não tenho forma de medir o vento, mas está a soprar com alguma força.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

E depois de andar a regar durante 4 horas, voltei só para dizer que a noite, segue já com uma boa inversão principalmente nos vales, aliás hoje de manhã quando comecei a trabalhar ás 7 da manhã, por alguns minutos fiquei com as mãos e pés gelados, até parece mentira, mas não é, isto no vale mais encaixado da minha localidade.
26ºC.

Hoje até a nortada foi de férias, apenas marcou presença ao inicio da tarde, e não se manteve até ao inicio da noite, como tem sido habitual.


----------



## Rachie (1 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

Hoje pela Venda do Pinheiro 
Máxima 31.8
Mínima 16.1
Actual 22.1

Duvido ter mínima tropical mas se assim for seja bem vinda que por cá tem sido raro 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (1 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

Por aqui a temperatura aumentou 0,2 em cerca de meia hora para os 26,2º


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 22:55)

Boas, não estou a conseguir enviar fotos através do tapatalk, máxima de hoje tal como pensava acima do previsto 36ºC.
O vento sopra fraco de S, com 26.4ºC, 56% de HR e 1011 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 23:02)

Na Malveira da Serra estamos assim 



Aqui perto chegou a registar 26 graus.
Lestada intensa não fosse esta terra das mais ventosas do país.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

Boa noite pessoal,

1°Dia de evento acima das previsões, o vento praticamente nulo, fez das suas e o resultado foi uma máxima de 37.1°c  Já doeu um bocadinho, mas foi apenas o princípio! Amanhã já será bem pior, e pelas últimas saídas dos modelos até Domingo é  sempre a piorar 

Tatual: 25.7°c, 55% HR



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 23:20)

27,7 graus no Guincho!! Ha pouco registou se a máxima do dia, 28,4 graus pelas 22:58
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

E no cabo Raso estao 18 graus, pois é, a lestada tem dificuldade em entrar no cabo Raso, daí as diferenças embora a escassos 1, 2 kms. Mas se entretanto mudar de quadrante a máxima do dia é feita num instante. Sempre me ajudava no jogo das apostas.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 23:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de andar a regar durante 4 horas, voltei só para dizer que a noite, segue já com uma boa inversão principalmente nos vales, aliás hoje de manhã quando comecei a trabalhar ás 7 da manhã, por alguns minutos fiquei com as mãos e pés gelados, até parece mentira, mas não é, isto no vale mais encaixado da minha localidade.
> 26ºC.
> 
> Hoje até a nortada foi de férias, apenas marcou presença ao inicio da tarde, e não se manteve até ao inicio da noite, como tem sido habitual.



Amanhã estou a pensar deixar um auriol a registar a mínima de sexta no vale do Pisão, de forma aferir a diferença(que poderá ser gigante) entre a minha casa e aquele ponto. Vai ser curioso.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 00:57)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria ontem (dia 1) já se notou algum calor, mas nada de mais. Amanha sim a temperatura deverá dar um valente salto para perto dos 40ºC...


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 01:00)

21.1ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 01:05)

Ainda com 26,5°C... Vai começar logo a ferver a manhã


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 01:32)

26,8ºC já está a subir


----------



## Stormlover (2 Ago 2018 às 01:35)

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar permite o ligeiro aumento da temperatura, porque retira a capacidade de inversão pelo menos aqui nota-se alguma ( costa da Caparica)


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 03:14)

19.9ºC


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia, diferença enorme na poluição do ar, nem quero pensar nos próximos dias, 22.5°C e vento fraco, noite marcada por vento de SSE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Ago 2018 às 06:57)

Bom dia
Mínima de 15.1°C
Agora 15.3°C
Camila lá aproveitar este fresquinho enquanto dá


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 07:03)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Mínima de 15.1°C
> Agora 15.3°C
> Camila lá aproveitar este fresquinho enquanto dá


Há pois janelas todas abertas  enquanto  dá, hoje vão ligar o modo esturricado 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 07:12)

Boas, 
Mínima tropical de 21,5 graus. 
Só não foi mais alta dado que surgiu vento de Sul. 
Neste momento 22,2 graus e não há vento, raridade portanto. 
Nem faço previsões a lestada é que vai determinar a máxima.


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 07:53)

Está famoso para estes lados... Nunca vi tal coisa





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia, minima de 18.9ºC, por agora estão 21.8ºC muita peoira e algum vento de NE.


----------



## Thomar (2 Ago 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia! Dados de ontem, temperatura mínima de *+17ºC*, temperatura máxima de *+36ºC*.
E o dia começa com uma mínima de* +22,1ºC*, estão previstos *+43ºC* (começa o inferno).


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 09:02)

remember disse:


> Está famoso para estes lados... Nunca vi tal coisa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava a reparar esta APP do IPMA, permite fazer relatos através da mesma, continua a piorar a qualidade do ar, 57 de momento. 

Céu esbranquiçado e com algumas nuvens logo de manhã.

Sobe bem já, 26.4°C com vento fraco de NNO.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 09:07)

Bom dia, por aqui sigo já com 26,4º. Mínima ficou-se pelos 25º


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria temos o céu embaciado pelas poeiras saharianas, a noite ainda foi agradável e ainda não foi tropical.

Por agora estamos já na rampa de lançamento, a temperatura deverá estar prestar a iniciar a subida vertiginosa... 

Para já 21/22ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 09:11)

Já 26ºC isto hoje vai ser muito perigoso.


----------



## AndréGM22 (2 Ago 2018 às 09:27)

Incrível a cor do céu por Lisboa devido á poeira, sinceramente não me lembro de alguma vez ter presenciado um céu assim tão carregado, ainda nem 10 da manhã são e a tostadeira já se comeca a fazer sentir


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Nem vale a pena abrir as janelas de manhã...vamos ver   como corre!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jodamensil (2 Ago 2018 às 09:41)

Boas pessoal, vai haver algum topico para seguir as maximas, de forma a irmos comparando durante este evento de calor?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 09:47)

Já 29ºC.


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 09:50)

È verdade , aqui por Lisboa, a cor do ceu é de um azul muito desmaiado, quase branco...está muito, muito abafado, não existe nem uma mostra de vento e o carro em andamento já marcava 27 graus...
Isto hoje vai ser muito complicado, talvez um dias mais complicados que Lisboa já teve...


----------



## Tonton (2 Ago 2018 às 09:51)

Pelo meu sítio, já 28º do lado virado a noroeste e 30º do lado virado a sueste!
E o sol mal espreita através de um manto castanho espesso de bruma de poeira...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia pessoal,

Que céu este!! Só encontro semelhança com tal , numa situação climatológica já tanto falada nos últimos dias por aqui!  Agosto de 2003 , Hoje quando sai de casa , tive um déjà vu desses dias! Visto de Sesimbra, Lisboa está coberta por um manto de poluição incrível , e ainda agora é agora! Não tive oportunidade de tirar foto, e certamente irá dissipar.se durante a manhã, mas amanhã se assim estiver , prometo uma foto  A mínima foi tropical mas ainda se tolerou bem! *22.1ºc*, uma viragem do vento para Sul durante a madrugada amenizou a coisa!  A partir de agora é o salve.se quem puder, previsões essas, nem vale a pena ver! Cada vez piores, não sei onde é que isto vai parar 






Tatual: *28.5ºc* e *42%* HR .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 10:01)

Bolas fogo é muito já 30.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 10:07)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal, vai haver algum topico para seguir as maximas, de forma a irmos comparando durante este evento de calor?



Cria um tópico, parece me excelente ideia. 
Este evento merece tal acompanhamento.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 10:08)

MeteoTomar acabou de passar, os 30ª as 10 da manhã, promete  +7.3 °C que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Estou no Limbo da poeria : Olho a Norte Ceu Azul, a Sul Céu Cinza branco

Minina 20º

as 10h00  30º Como em tomar :-)


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 10:11)

@jonekko O teu módulo interno deve estar com uma luz amarela a piscar, devido à concentração de dióxido de carbono. Nortada a acelerar de novo, 9 km/h. Temperatura actual de 27.5°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 10:13)

Por aqui de CO2 já vamos com 1003ppm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

30 graus ás  10 da manha, com amplitudes térmicas de 20 graus de diferença em algumas cidades,  faz de facto lembrar os países do norte de Africa, quando estive na Tunisia aqui há uns anos atrás em Junho lembro-me que só se conseguia estar na praia até ás 10 da manha, para além disso era impossível, o calor era insuportável...
Qulquer dia temos verões iguais aos dos Africanos...!!!


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 10:15)

remember disse:


> @jonekko O teu módulo interno deve estar com uma luz amarela a piscar, devido à concentração de dióxido de carbono. Nortada a acelerar de novo, 9 km/h. Temperatura actual de 27.5°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


De momento não está a piscar

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 10:22)

Deve ter um mínimo para tal acontecer, não te sei é dizer qual. Tens que procurar o manual na NET, que esse tem muito mais informação disponível. Desculpem o offtopic.





jonekko disse:


> De momento não está a piscar
> 
> Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 10:27)

Continua a nortada, o pior é que depois acalma e a temperatura dá um salto enorme...
Condições actuais na Póvoa de Santa Iria:











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 10:27)

30.9ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (2 Ago 2018 às 10:29)

tucha disse:


> 30 graus ás  10 da manha, com amplitudes térmicas de 20 graus de diferença em algumas cidades,  faz de facto lembrar os países do norte de Africa, quando estive na Tunisia aqui há uns anos atrás em Junho lembro-me que só se conseguia estar na praia até ás 10 da manha, para além disso era impossível, o calor era insuportável...
> Qulquer dia temos verões iguais aos dos Africanos...!!!



Mas é que esta semana é isso mesmo que vamos experimentar, pelo menos até dia 7. O nosso tempo meteorológico vai ser um espelho do que se vai estar a sentir no Sahara Argelino e Mauritano, de acordo com este modelo:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/ceppm_atl_norte?opc2=sup&opc3=tm


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 10:31)

remember disse:


> Deve ter um mínimo para tal acontecer, não te sei é dizer qual. Tens que procurar o manual na NET, que esse tem muito mais informação disponível. Desculpem o offtopic.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


1º aviso aos 1150ppm. Temperatura segue com 26,8º o céu está com uma cor que nem sei! Poeiras!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 10:31)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria temos o céu embaciado pelas poeiras saharianas, a noite ainda foi agradável e ainda não foi tropical.
> 
> ...



Pouco mais de 1 hora do meu ultimo post e por aqui já se nota claramente a subida da temperatura, estamos já com 28/29ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 10:44)

Parece que Alcabideche segue com 31 graus. Impressionante! 
Por Cascais está menos quente devido a brisa de Sul.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 10:54)

*31.5ºC* por Azeitão, só apenas mais *6.6ºC* que ontem à mesma hora  e muito disto no céu!!


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Como já se esperava, a 1ª de várias noites tropicais que se avizinham. Mínima de *21,9ºC*.
Temperatura actual de *26,0ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 11:12)

Boas
Setúbal mínima de 21,8ºC

Agora céu cheio de poeira, até o sol é meio tímido e já estão 31,5ºC com o vento fraco


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2018 às 11:14)

Já na Figueira. Por enquanto ainda corre uma brisa ligeira. Saí de casa em Viseu às 6h30 da manhã e não corria um ar!


----------



## Rapido (2 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

Vim mesmo agora da rua aqui em Setúbal, mesmo no centro da cidade e quando sopra uma ligeira brisa parece que aligeira o calor....se ela fosse constante acredito que o calor se torna-se mais suportável....era bom...


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 11:38)

28° em entrecampos.

Esta relativamente suportável 

Esperava pior


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia!
Poeira claramente a impedir que a temperatura suba mais. Está muito mais fresco que o previsto.
Estão* 28,8°C *por aqui e céu totalmente esbranquiçado.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Ago 2018 às 11:41)

Aqui por Leiria vamos bem Lançados...
Neste momento 35.2°C


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

Tomar ja com 36.7º (Diferença 24 horas +8.3 °C)


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 11:45)

35º


----------



## DaniFR (2 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

Por Coimbra, 33,7°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 11:47)

Por aqui este final de manhã, segue com sol, que está enfraquecido devido ás poeiras, mas que mesmo assim ainda se torna mais abafado.
Chamusca segue já com 35.5, e Entroncamento com 35.9ºC.
Se podesse estava todo o dia a trabalhar debaixo dos chuveiros da rega, pois não é já muito agradável estar a trabalhar debaixo de sol pleno.


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Entrecampos uma brisa fresca não se nota o calor


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 11:53)

36.1ºC já toma ai.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

WHORTAS disse:


> Aqui por Leiria vamos bem Lançados...
> Neste momento 35.2°C



Incrível a subida! 

O céu está cada vez mais embaciado devido às poeiras.


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

Veja as webcam em directo

A Sul Poeiras e Norte Céu Azul::.

http://www.meteoabrantes.info/


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

37.2ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

Está um ventinho maravilhoso em frente à praia.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

*36.6ºC* a subir rápido


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Já estão *37ºC* em Leiria segundo as estações WU da cidade, valores incríveis e ainda pouco passa do meio-dia! E Leiria não é propriamente conhecida pelas altas temperaturas! 

Pode ser que durante a tarde apareça alguma nortada que trave a subida, senão não sei onde isto vai parar!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

Lestada fodid* Não mexe uma palhinha lá fora!


----------



## Stormlover (2 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

39ºC dentro da minha tenda, brisa marítima onde estás ?


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 12:34)

E por Lisboa, quantos estarão agora...mais de 30???


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 12:36)

E sobe sobe... O vento de Norte, vai atenuando algo, vamos ver até quando.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

38ºC


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

tucha disse:


> E por Lisboa, quantos estarão agora...mais de 30???


Lisboa segundo o IPMA, duvido um pouco mas...





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

Aqui estão agora 37,6ºC sem ponta de vento


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 12:44)

*38.5ºC*, já bati a máxima de ontem


----------



## Rui Alex (2 Ago 2018 às 12:47)

Na Amora, com o sensor voltado a norte e só com vegetação e sapal até lisboa, o vento ainda sopra com 7 km/h de norte, a temperatura só vai em 29. A máxima ontem foi 32 e a mínima noturna foi 24.


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

Sigo com 29,8º. Sensor virado a norte e abrigado e num 7ºandar. Co² a disparar devido á presença de poeiras
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

*31,5°C *por aqui. Não vai subir tanto quanto pensava, parece.
Muito abafado na rua mas ainda suportável.


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

*32,2ºC* a subir muito rápido. Lestada a querer accelerar.

@Ricardo Carvalho não sei se hoje te safas de uns 40ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 13:04)

Vento ligeiro de Leste e *38ºC* aqui em Leiria...

A máxima absoluta aqui de Leiria estará em risco hoje?


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

MSantos disse:


> Vento ligeiro de Leste e *38ºC* aqui em Leiria...
> 
> A máxima absoluta aqui de Leiria estará em risco hoje?


38.5°C e 27% de humidade.

O recorde da máxima na minha estação é de 41.1°C em 7/8/ 2016
Oficial do IPMA  não tenho dados e como costuma falhar, tb não sei se eles têm.


----------



## fhff (2 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

27°C,  por Colares.
2 km para o interior a temperatura sobe logo para os 29 °C
Fresquinho, portanto....


----------



## Tonton (2 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

Lado sueste 36,5º, 26% humidade, lado noroeste 35º...


----------



## Thomar (2 Ago 2018 às 13:15)

criz0r disse:


> *32,2ºC* a subir muito rápido. Lestada a querer accelerar.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho não sei se hoje te safas de uns 40ºC.


Por aqui as previsões estão a bater certo com os registos nesta zona *(+36ºC/+37ºC)*, o mais complicado segundo o IPMA está previsto entre as 16H e as 18H, as temperaturas rondarão nessa altura* +40ºC*.!


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

Boa Tarde
Braseira autêntica por aqui 

T. Atual: *32,5ºC *
HR: 41%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

*39.1ºC*


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2018 às 13:36)

Ainda não estão todas as estações disponíveis mas não se vislumbra muitos >40º no litoral centro. Há observações +-4º abaixo da previsão.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 13:39)

Ai está 40ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Aqui já vai com 39,5ºC com uma ligeira brisa apenas


----------



## romeupaz (2 Ago 2018 às 13:42)

MSantos disse:


> Vento ligeiro de Leste e *38ºC* aqui em Leiria...
> 
> A máxima absoluta aqui de Leiria estará em risco hoje?


A máxima do meteoleiria.org foi 42ºC
07/08/2016 14:51:00 

tal como o whortas diz o IPMA não é de confiar para aqui.

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (2 Ago 2018 às 13:42)

Para o final da tarde provavelmente teremos um atenuante da temperatura, com o vento a soprar de NW:


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Ago 2018 às 13:48)

40.2°C


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

Tomar acabou de bater os 40º


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

*32,6°C* e já está com "dificuldades" em subir mais. Esperava muito mais calor mas os meus escaldões agradecem.


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Máxima do ano a uma décima de ser alcançada, está um bafo na rua que não se pode...
Vento de Sul, mas nem esse nos safa.








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

*40ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Ago 2018 às 14:05)

Máxima de 40.3°C
Agora já em queda com 38.0°C


----------



## Sanxito (2 Ago 2018 às 14:08)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá ontem registei 36.1°c pelas 16:01.
O dia de hoje segue com mínima de 21.9°c pelas 6:14, enquanto a máxima segue agora nos 35.4°c e 41%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

*40.5ºC* a subir


----------



## meko60 (2 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

Boa tarde.
Situação identica à de ontem, até ás 12:00/12:30 a temperatura é suportável, a partir dessa hora a escalada é notória. Sigo com 34,7ºC.


----------



## fhff (2 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

Por Colares, na última hora subiu para os 31ºC.


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

Constância, Mação e Tomar já acima dos *40ºC*.

http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Há para todos os gostos, 37, 41 e 37.
Sigo com 38.1°C, máxima do ano já alcançada, 32% de HR e vento fraco de SSW. Que horror, nem quero pensar se a previsão de 45°C se concretiza no sábado.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Abrantes - 42º as 14h00 , penso ser a mais alta do pais.


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

T. Atual: *34,2ºC *
HR. 36% 
Vento: E / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

E acabei de fazer 300 metros a pé aqui por Telheiras e está muito complicado, literalmente o sol queima na pele, trazia uma mala ao ombro que chegou quentíssima ao gabinete...o meu telemovel diz 35 graus, mas acredito que seja mais do que isso...
Tenho que a sensação que se ficasse nem que fosse apenas 15 minutos sol, exposta directamente apanharia uma queimadura solar!!
E o céu está muito mais azul e muito mais limpo do que de manha, nota-se muito mais a força do Sol.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui em Leiria já refrescou um pouco desde que o vento rodou para quadrantes mais oceânicos. Ainda assim a temperatura passou dos 40.0ºC em 2 das 4 estações online da cidade. Por agora a temperatura varia entre os 37/39ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

*41ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

*41.5ºC*, está a subir muito rápido para a temperatura que é


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

Alvega com *41,8ºC *às 13h (IPMA).


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

*35,2ºC*. Lestada fraca.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

Estão já 40,3ºC e já foi até aos 41,7ºC que foi a máxima até agora...


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

*42ºC*


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

36 graus, ás 14.30, com 19% de humidade, e radiação solar no vermelho , diz o site do Técnico...

37 neste momento, chegará Lisboa hoje ao 40???


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2018 às 14:49)

Cá fica o registo da colossal massa de ar quente que está sobre o continente.


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 14:51)

Constância on fire. *42,3ºC* e o mesmo em Abrantes com *42,2ºC*.
Vale do Tejo não perdoa.


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

T. Atual: *35,9ºC *
HR: 32%
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:02)

Fui agora á rua , e posso garantir que a sensação é bastante desagradável, com tanto calor, as poeiras continuam com intensidade.
Até o sinal da TDT, já fugiu com o calor.
Chamusca vai já em 41.3ºC.

Hoje ás 7 da manhã a árvores pingavam água do orvalho, até se ouviam a cair os pingos.

A estação do vale de Santarém segue com 45.1ºC, parece um pouco demais, talvez a estção não esteja a captar dados nas melhores condições.
A volta a Portugal vai começar agora e o termómetro mostra 34ºC no ecrã da televisão.


----------



## JTavares (2 Ago 2018 às 15:02)

38C no termômetro que tenho no jardim á sombra.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

*42.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Agora *41,0ºC *


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

A disparar por aqui! *37,3ºC* e Lestada bem forte.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

criz0r disse:


> Constância on fire. *42,3ºC* e o mesmo em Abrantes com *42,2ºC*.
> Vale do Tejo não perdoa.



MeteoTomar com 42.1


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

Quinta do Conde com uns "suaves" 37.
Em São Martinho do Porto, está calor, mas claramente suportável. Sem termómetro aqui, apontaria para uns 32.


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

42,3 sempre a subir.....- Abrantes perto Hotel


----------



## meko60 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

37,6ºC...


----------



## Rui Alex (2 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

Aqui na Amora só agora se chegou aos 34.5ºC. O vento continua a vir do quadrante norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

Alvega com 43.4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

*42.4ºC*, já tive *42.9ºC*, estão umas nuvens perdidas aqui! ainda não está a tapar o sol, lá para o lado de Coruche já tapa o sol (disseram me)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

criz0r disse:


> *32,2ºC* a subir muito rápido. Lestada a querer accelerar.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho não sei se hoje te safas de uns 40ºC.



Nem me digas nada! Já cá ando maluco, *40,5ºC*!  Recorde do ano batido ( 37.9ºc no dia 18 Junho) e máxima mais alta registada desde que faço registos ( Novembro de 2017) ! Continua tudo parado, nada mexe, para terem uma ideia, desde que instalei a minha estação nunca tinha visto o anemômetro da mesma assim! Quase não roda tal a ausência de vento

Tatual: *40.3ºc* e *23%* de HR


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 15:37)

O vento de Sul, ainda estagnou a coisa ali perto de uma hora nos 38ºC, agora sigo com 39.3ºC, 25% de HR e o vento continua a soprar de Sul, 4 km/h.


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

Só o exagero de temperaturas e ainda não estamos no pico do evento... Medo






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

Por aqui estamos assim....





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

Incrível mesmo com a rotação do vento para *N* , a temperatura contínua a subir! *41.8ºc *


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

39 graus agora em Lisboa, parece mesmo que vamos aos 40!!
E 14% de humidade relativa, será possivel??


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

15% de humidade
40 graus no colombo

Que forno


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

T. Atual: *37,4ºC *
HR: 20%
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

Continua a subir... Nem sei que diga mais.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

*43ºC*


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

*43º*


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

Aquela mancha branca no vale do Tejo, desde Santarém até setubal.. UPA UPA! Grande parte do Alentejo também com muito calor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Tomar 43º


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Meu rico 7º andar! Ehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (2 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

Reportando de novo de Cacilhas depois de 2h30 de inferno de São Torpes para Almada (com o termómetro do carro a chegar aos 43ºC), fui agora ver a minha velhinha mas fiável La Crosse e se dentro de casa estão 31ºC com 39% de HR, lá fora à sombra estão por esta altura 39,4ºC com 29% de HR, o que confere uma sensação térmica de 41,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

*43.3ºC*


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

43.8º C 

Em Alvega e Mora tambem


----------



## Microburst (2 Ago 2018 às 16:49)

Curioso, olhando agora para o céu parece estar a formar-se, ou a tentar formar-se, convecção a sul da Grande Lisboa. Mas não era suposto as poeiras impedirem isso de acontecer?


P.S. Só agora li os posts no tópico Seguimento Livre...


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

48.9º C já marcou esta estação no Entroncamento (Casal do Grilo).
Mais do que fenómeno do Entroncamento, acho que é mais uma má instalação da estação porque aqui em redor a temperatura máxima foi 43.0º em Tomar e 43.1º em Constância.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:00)

*43.5ºC*


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

41, 6 em Telheiras!!!
O IST diz 40 com 15% de humidade relativa...chegámos á máxima para hoje, o calor na rua é torrido, é a palavra certa!


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Bem diziam que o período crítico seria entre as 16 e as 18h, e continua a tendência para subir









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 17:12)

Penso que agora começara  a descer fica o registo ;

MAX 43.8 / 44 arredondados em Alvega - Abrantes


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

T. Atual: *38,6ºC *
HR: 17%
Vento: E / 5,2 Km/h


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

Por hoje ja deve ter dado tudo, fica o registo de 43.0 °C (15:28 UTC)


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde!
*36,3°C* por aqui e continua a subir. 
E...muita poeirada (Nem sabem o sacrifício que foi abrir a janela só para tirar esta foto...):


----------



## Fall9 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

Por aqui já começa a descer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

Boas,

Neste momento registo a máxima do dia, *37,8ºC 
*


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

Neste momento pela ramada
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

até agora máxima foi *43.5ºC*, agora situa-se estagnada nos *43.3ºC* portanto ainda não posso confirmar a máxima


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

Alvega: *44,6ºC* (17:00)
Máxima de 45ºC já está garantida nessa estação, incrivel.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

lsalvador disse:


> Por hoje ja deve ter dado tudo, fica o registo de 43.0 °C (15:28 UTC)



Ainda foi ao 43.3 °C (16:25 UTC)


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Máxima de *39,8ºC* até agora, neste momento estão *39,5ºC*.


----------



## AndréGM22 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Por Lisboa estar ao sol ou á sombra e a mesma coisa, a aragem está demasiado quente, hoje toda a gente tem direito a uma sauna de borla


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

42,9 neste momento em Abrantes, máxima do dia.
A estação está a cota 159 mts.
Nem imagino o sufoco em Alvega, a temperatura por lá poderá ainda estar a subir...


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:57)

estagnado na máxima de novo, nos *43.5ºC*
Coruche na ultima hora tinha *43.9ºC*, só perdendo mesmo para Alvega no IPMA, na hora anterior estava atrasada comparado a algumas estações e agora deu um pulo para 2º lugar


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Máxima de 38.9°C na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## meko60 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:05)

Penso que a máxima foi atingida há pouco, 39,6ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

Boa tarde. 
O local onde.trmho a estação desde há um ano, é mais quente que o anterior. Consigo mínimas mais baixas e máximas mais altas. 
Hoje registei 42.0°c e agora sigo com 40.7°c.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 18:09)

Máxima atingida à minutos, já não deve subir mais e agora para isto ir embora? 18h - 41°C








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 18:10)

*37,3°C* (máxima do dia e do ano) por aqui e continua a tendência de subida. São 18:10...
É uma temperatura bem alta tendo em conta que vivo perto do Rio Tejo.


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 18:13)

Entrecampos - 40º exactos agora

Já vi muita gente a cair para o lado na rua


----------



## meko60 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:13)

...afinal ainda está a subir,40,1ºC.


----------



## AndréGM22 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:15)

Quente e poeirento assim está a ser o dia de hoje
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 18:23)

Impossível lá fora, que ar sufocante... Fui à janela, está desagradável...Quase 30ºC dentro de casa!
Até a Portela que é sempre mais fresca que aqui, 40.2ºC de máxima!


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 18:25)

Temperatura máxima de *40,5ºC* a mais alta desde a aquisição desta Estação. 
Vai descendo lentamente agora nos 39,8ºC.


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 18:25)

SIC Noticias agora diz que as temperaturas podem continuar a subir nas proximas horas ?


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 18:29)

Começa agora a descer, com 40.9ºC, 30% de HR e vento fraco de Norte 4 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Incrível, estão *38,4ºC* em São Pedro do Estoril, a estação está praticamente a uns 30 metros do areal. 
A Temperatura máxima a ser registada neste momento.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamsaopedro/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
____

Neste momento *37,5ºC* por cá.


----------



## Pisfip (2 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,

Batalha ainda chegou aos 42.0 durante a tarde!! É muito calor para esta região! 

De momento a temperatura está a descer, 37.0


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

*40,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

*43.3ºC* ainda, máxima continua nos *43.5ºC* apesar de muitas vezes ameaçada, ainda não posso confirmar máxima


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:37)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Batalha ainda chegou aos 42.0 durante a tarde!! É muito calor para esta região!
> 
> De momento a temperatura está a descer, 37.0


Olá conterrâneo! De facto está um calor que não se pode!


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

Entroncamento segue com* 39.2º *segundo uma estação 
Uma outra mesmo ali ao lado, também no Entroncamento segue com *48.5º* ! acho que risco esta temperatura, não me parece estar tão "quente"


----------



## Pisfip (2 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá conterrâneo! De facto está um calor que não se pode!


Olá
É verdade, nem uma folha se mexe lá fora! É impressionante! 
Bom seguimento!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Entroncamento segue com* 39.2º *segundo uma estação
> Uma outra mesmo ali ao lado, também no Entroncamento segue com *48.5º* ! acho que risco esta temperatura, não me parece estar tão "quente"



Sim essa estação dos ditos 48,5ºC, já está identificada como uma estação a não seguir, pelo menos em termos de registo de temperatura máxima.
Provavelmente  existe má instalação / má qualidade do RS, acontece infelizmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

Alguém confirma os 45,2ºC registados hoje em Alvega?
Vi um membro do forum a relatar isso, depois de ter visto essa informação na SIC Noticias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:47)

Máxima do ano por Belas: *39,3ºC*
Auriol (Casa) registou *38,8ºC*

Geofísico com *39,9ºC* às 17 UTC, passou os 40ºC mais que certo. 

Alvega: *44,2ºC *(17 UTC)


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguém confirma os 45,2ºC registados hoje em Alvega?
> Vi um membro do forum a relatar isso, depois de ter visto essa informação na SIC Noticias.


Muito provável, com uma horária daquelas...


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 18:58)

Passou agora outra vez na sic n a confirmar os 45,2º.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

a sic noticias também esteve aqui em Coruche, mostrou agora há minutos, falou em 45ºC em Coruche


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 19:12)

Temperatura a descer bem lentamente, estão *36,9°C*. 
Máxima: *37,4°C* (feita às 18:15).
E eu a pensar que não passava dos 32°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:13)

Alguém tem a tabela com as máximas de 2003?
Julgo que @AnDré  chegou a partilhar isso no ano passado.
Alvega tem um registo de *45,5ºC* de Julho de 1949, ainda assim não sei o valor de 2003.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

SIC Notícias com informações do IPMA, revela as máximas do dia:
*
Alvega: 45,2ºC
Coruche: 44,9ºC
Amareleja: 44,7ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

A minha mulher reportou chuva na Quinta do Conde, com 38 graus ainda...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Incrível o  que ainda se sente a esta hora quando se sai à rua! Que bafo quente! Temperatura com muita dificuldade em descer, muito provavelmente uma mínima bem acima dos 25ºc por culpa das poeiras saharianas


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível o  que ainda se sente a esta hora quando se sai à rua! Que bafo quente! Temperatura com muita dificuldade em descer, muito provavelmente uma mínima bem acima dos 25ºc por culpa das poeiras saharianas



Pensei que querias bater a máxima de novo hehe pois estas poeiras vão servir de estufa de certeza e a mínima poderá ser alta.


----------



## Thomar (2 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> A minha mulher reportou chuva na Quinta do Conde, com 38 graus ainda...



Aqui ao lado nem uma gota, só calor, só calor...


----------



## Candy (2 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Bolas... estive a tarde toda com um tópico errado aberto! Estava a ver o "Interior norte e centro" 

Eu até tenho vergonha de comentar! 
Acabei de vestir uma pecita com mangas... estava com os braços em pele de galinha.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:37)

aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:

máxima: *43.5ºC *(+5.6ºC)
minima: *18.0ºC *(+4.8ºC)
actual: *40.9ºC*

foi a máxima absoluta desde que tenho a estação (desde 2013), e se calhar ainda a vou bater esta semana


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 19:37)

Máxima do dia por aqui ficou pelos 38,5º. Neste momento temos 36,3º e o grande problema será baixar dos 30º esta noite..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 19:39)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui ao lado nem uma gota, só calor, só calor...


Por aqui igual,só ar quente!  Mas de mal ao menos! Ainda ontem lavei o carro!


remember disse:


> Pensei que querias bater a máxima de novo hehe pois estas poeiras vão servir de estufa de certeza e a mínima poderá ser alta.



Completamente, tem sido um sobe e desce , consoante a mudança da direção do "pseudo" vento


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

Extremos de hoje: 21,5ºC / 37,8ºC
Dia muito quente para este região.

Perspectivando o que aí vem em termos de mínimas e máximas, aqui desta zona.

Para amanhã,os modelos metem vento de sul durante parte da madrugada, o que originará uma mínima qb tropical.
Para Sábado e Domingo o cenário será bem diferente, principalmente Sábado aí sim, com a prevista ausência de vento sul durante a madrugada, vai resultar em mínimas bem elevadas.
Em termos de máximas Sábado salta à vista, pois a corrente de leste vai ser forte e feia, dado que durante o dia não haverá vento de sul.
Resumindo, estamos como sempre dependentes do quadrante do vento.


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Nova máxima anual alcançada. Veremos como se comportará o dia de amanhã  

Mínima: *20,9ºC *
Máxima: *40,4ºC *

T. Atual: *36,9ºC *
HR: 27% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:52)

40,2ºC.....foi a máxima de hoje. Sigo com37,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

Algumas estações de Lisboa, rede Netatmo:

Estrela: 40,9ºC
Santana: 40,3ºC
Expo: 39,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

34,6°C agora na A1, Santa Iria.
43%
Altocumulus e cirrus. Instabilidade incipiente nos niveis médio e alto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (2 Ago 2018 às 20:00)

Máximas dia 2 das estações do meteoleiria.org
Arredores: 39,0°C às 13:52:36
Centro: 40,1°C às 14:21:45

Nota: a minha estação do centro esteve offline até às 14h20 pelo que não deve ter registado o valor máximo. Estou de férias e tive de pedir à sogra para reiniciar o raspberry pi. lol

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:02)

20h: *40ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 20:05)

Estão *35,4°C* e consigo ver cortinas de virga a Este daqui.


----------



## romeupaz (2 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

david 6 disse:


> 20h: *40ºC *


A estação é de confiança!?!? foge...

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:23)

romeupaz disse:


> A estação é de confiança!?!? foge...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



sim é a minha protegida com o RS, eu tive máxima de 43.5ºC, ali ao lado Coruche teve mais, portanto acho que bate tudo certo 
agora vou com 37.9ºC


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

Actualmente 36º em entrecampos.

Humidade de 29%


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

Pôr do sol bem poeirento:




Muita instabilidade de base alta no Alentejo.


----------



## charlie17 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:28)

david 6 disse:


> sim é a minha protegida com o RS, eu tive máxima de 43.5ºC, ali ao lado Coruche teve mais, portanto acho que bate tudo certo
> agora vou com 37.9ºC


Tenho-me estado a guiar pelo teu seguimento a tarde toda, obrigado!  
Tenho de arranjar uma estação, moro numa parte mais alta da vila, com mais vento e, provavelmente, com valores inferiores aos que se atingem no vale.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:29)

30,6ºC. Tenho um brinquedo novo. Primeira foto do brinquedo  (Modo Auto):


----------



## homem do mar (2 Ago 2018 às 20:35)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 44.2 (acho um pouco elevado comparando com seiçã que chegou aos 41) por agora calor que basta com 30.8


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:38)

Lestada no Guincho com a temperatura a disparar para os 31,8 graus, a subir, a bater consecutivamente a máxima do dia.


----------



## Rui Alex (2 Ago 2018 às 20:40)

Amora com 35.6 neste momento. A WM-918 registou máximo de 37ºC (termómetro analógico de máximas e mínimas registou 39 de máxima).


----------



## Rui Alex (2 Ago 2018 às 20:40)

Amora com 35.6 neste momento. A WM-918 registou máximo de 37ºC (termómetro analógico de máximas e mínimas registou 39 de máxima).


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 20:52)

Neste momento...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

charlie17 disse:


> Tenho-me estado a guiar pelo teu seguimento a tarde toda, obrigado!
> Tenho de arranjar uma estação, moro numa parte mais alta da vila, com mais vento e, provavelmente, com valores inferiores aos que se atingem no vale.



de nada 
sim muito dificilmente dá para acompanhar a estação de Coruche que se situa no vale do sorraia, no verão muito raramente ou nunca consigo ter mais, conheço alguém que tem dados do Bairro da Areia e a máxima foi igual a mim, os 43.5ºC, como é já numa zona alta é provável que tenhas tido parecido, tens mesmo de arranjar uma estação 

agora 35.2ºC


----------



## Rachie (2 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

O Verão chegou a Venda do Pinheiro yeeeee
Mínima tropical (não acreditava que acontecesse) de 20.4.
Maxima de 39.7

Neste momento ainda estão 30.6 e humidade a 30%. 
Na rua já se vai sentindo o fresco mas na varanda ainda está abafado.
Muita poeira no ar.





Em Alfragide às 17 quando sai estava assim 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (2 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 35.2°c e 37%HR. 
Vento nulo e 38°c heat index. 
Insuportável, não nasci pra lidar com calor. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Ago 2018 às 21:18)

O Entroncamento segue com 32.9°
Nem uma brisa fresca!


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

33ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

Na rua o calor permanece, e dentro de casa então, é uma verdadeira desgraça, não vai ser nada fácil hoje adormecer.
Os últimos ribeiros que ainda tinham água, já começaram a secar na semana passada de forma muito repentina, o caudal estava a baixar mais de um palmo por dia, agora a água apenas permanece nos grandes fundões dos ribeiros, onde por vezes tem mais de 1,5 de profundidade, esses locais nunca secam todo o anos, nem mesmo no ano passado.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

Coruche em 1h desceu dos 39ºC para os 30.8ºC, vale do Sorraia a mostrar o que vale, tanto serve para subir como agora para descer


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Aqui continua muito calor. No ar está um cheiro a resina que as árvores exalam...


----------



## Stormlover (2 Ago 2018 às 21:55)

Custa olhar para o satélite e ver aquelas células ao largo, aqui no parque de campismo disseram que chuviscou pós lados da arrábida  eu vi castelhanus em evolução para a zona mas nunca esperei que a virga fosse suficiente para chegar ao solo

Edit: De máxima tive 40ºC ( Os alvéolos dos parques de campismo são mesmo assim ... ilhas de calor ) agora estão 24


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 21:56)

Na rua está terrivel, sente-se bastante calor ao andar a pé.
Por cá sopra uma lestada moderada, estão *33ºC.*


----------



## Sanxito (2 Ago 2018 às 22:06)

Já me escondi em casa, queria ir beber café mas ainda estão 33.3°c e 41%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

Por aqui não desce... Que bafo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Ago 2018 às 22:14)

Ainda à pouco aqui em casa puseram-se a abrir as janelas, para entrar o "fresco" da noite! Já as fechei todas!


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

se fui eu durante a tarde a olhar para máximas, agora são vocês ai mais para o litoral a olhar as minimas
31ºC


----------



## A J Pombo (2 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

Não me recordo de uma noite tão quente como hoje. O termómetro que está lá fora confirma a temperatura apresentada no post acima.


----------



## A J Pombo (2 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

Não me recordo de uma noite tão quente como hoje. O termómetro que está lá fora confirma a temperatura apresentada no post acima (33ºC em Odivelas).


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:25)

Calor puro e duro, sem qualquer efeito ilha de calor urbano.



free images upload site


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 22:33)

Desde as 20:27 até agora não saiu dos 33º. Esta minha estação deve estar avariada. Vou devolvê-la! Impressionante!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (2 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

por aqui ainda 25 vai ser difícil dormir esta noite.
o pior disto é que as próximas noites ainda vão ser mais quentes.


----------



## AJJ (2 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

Entrecampos 33º graus, uma noite sem dormir


----------



## Tonton (2 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

Xiiiiiiiiii, 33,5º ainda por aqui


----------



## Tonton (2 Ago 2018 às 22:41)

AJJ disse:


> Entrecampos 33º graus, uma noite sem dormir



Há por aí alguém que não tem que trabalhar ...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2018 às 22:43)

Na Figueira só depois das 22h a brisa passou a ser ligeiramente fresca. 3 banhos e não foram de mar...


----------



## charlie17 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

david 6 disse:


> Coruche em 1h desceu dos 39ºC para os 30.8ºC, vale do Sorraia a mostrar o que vale, tanto serve para subir como agora para descer


a temperatura no vale subiu mais de 1ºC das 20h para as 21h :O
31.9ºC às 21h (IPMA)


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

Liguei uma torre de ar ou lá como isso se chama, a temperatura dentro de casa passou dos 29.4°C para 30.5°C e a concentração de CO2 subiu também.

Vai ser lindo dormir assim, não me lembro de nada idêntico...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:57)

charlie17 disse:


> a temperatura no vale subiu mais de 1ºC das 20h para as 21h :O
> 31.9ºC às 21h (IPMA)



pois foi :O, talvez por causa  da brisa que aumentou


30.1ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

Boa noite, Dia horrivel, máxima de 43,4ºC e nem houve quase vento, agora ainda estão 34ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Isto continua terrível... Tenho os vidros quentes do impacto da lestada moderada. 
Em princípio para próxima mínima anda nos 22 graus, deve entrar vento sul, vamos ver.
Enquanto tal não acontece, a tostadeira não desarma...


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 23:16)

Ainda deu nos 34.5ºC por volta das 21:45  Subidas maradas!
CO2 voltou ao zero, problema da torre31.2ºC com 52% de HR, vento fraco de E.


----------



## tucha (2 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

Senpre vivi em Lisboa desde que nasci e nunca me lembro em 47 anos de vida de uma noite tão quente como esta!!! Fui jantar ao chiado, qd vim para o carro, o termometro marcava 38 graus, o calor entre os prédios era enorme...brutal!!!
Qd passei pela  pela beira rio junto da zona oriental de lisboa desceu para os 32 graus,mas  qd cheguei aos olivais, à porta de casa já marcava 34 graus novamente!!! Moro num rc chão e tenho ac e  janelas novas em toda a casa, mas fui ao terceiro andar , a casa de vizinha e certamente estariam lá mais de 30 graus, seguramente, pq eu estava parada e a transpirar!!! Tenho pena de quem não tem uma casa em condições porque está mais do que visto que nas proximas e nesta noite ninguem vai dormir!!! Isto não são noites de mais de 20 graus, são noites é de 30 graus....!!! Como eu detesto o calor!!!


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

Aqui a máxima foi de *42,1ºC* próximo já do record e amanha deverá ser batido. 

A esta hora estão uns infernais 33,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2018 às 23:21)

32,4°C agora na A5, alto de Monsanto.
30%
O céu está poeirento ou com nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2018 às 23:23)

*32°C *por aqui. A pele até arde na zona dos escaldões. 
Chamem-me louco mas vou agora à praia de Carcavelos tomar um banho. Há que aproveitar.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2018 às 23:30)

33,2°C no Vale do Jamor, A5
29,4°C Marginal Boa Viagem 

26,3°C Caxias ! Que fresco!

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

Aqui a temperatura começou a descambar assim do nada e já vai em 28,2ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 23:32)

Boa noite pessoal,

Em modo rescaldo do 2°dia de evento , para dizer que a máxima ficou.se mais uma vez acima das previsões! 41.8°c e máximo absoluto desde que instalei a minha estação  Amanhã espero uma máxima próxima disto outra vez Quanto a noite de hoje ,em 38 anos, nunca vi tal coisa em Portugal! Quando se abre a porta de casa para ir a rua , ficamos imediatamente a saber como se sente um frango no forno! 

Para a posteridade
São 23.30H e ainda estão 30.9°c em Azeitão 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rapido (2 Ago 2018 às 23:32)

E de repente, em setubal, uma brisa fresca invadiu a zona do estádio e a temperatura desceu, pelo menos o termostato do carro marca 27


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

29.7ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

bem em 15 minutos passou dos 33ºc para os atuais 26,0ºc e continua a descer... hora de abrir janelas


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 23:42)

Lá se vai a humidade de novo...nova subida? Parece a montanha russa!!!
Pena a estação vizinha estar bloqueada nos 26.3ºC há mais de um mês.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 23:49)

miguel disse:


> bem em 15 minutos passou dos 33ºc para os atuais 26,0ºc e continua a descer... hora de abrir janelas


Provavelmente efeito de vento de Sul Manda vir para cá, que por aqui contínua igual

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (2 Ago 2018 às 23:52)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP actual é 31.6º; há 15min era 32.3º ...


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 23:59)

O vento aumentou vem com ar marítimo e é um aliviar brutal do calor...estão agora 25,4ºC


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 00:01)

miguel disse:


> O vento aumentou vem com ar marítimo e é um aliviar brutal do calor...estão agora 25,4ºC



Manda vir para aqui também um bocado, estagnou nos 31.1ºC e não sai dali!


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 00:21)

28.9ºC


----------



## Brites (3 Ago 2018 às 00:52)

É claro que o sensor estava a chapa do sol...mas em Pombal bateu nos 52° amanhã veremos até onde vai! Isto claro a contar que o sensor e do Lidl 
Mas teve uma torra daquelas, tenho a sorte de trabalhar com AC mas sempre que vinha a rua..UPA UPA até metia medo!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 00:54)

00.55H...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (3 Ago 2018 às 00:58)

incrível 29ºC a esta hora.....nunca vi uma coisa assim aqui em Alenquer  assustador! As pessoas estão todas a porta de casa...isto devia estar a ser  acompanhado de outra forma pelas autoridades...


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 01:02)

Aqui vai com 23,5°C


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 01:20)

Lá voltei da praia. 
Cheguei a Carcavelos estavam 28°C. A água estava geladinha, foi só dar um mergulho e voltar para a areia. 
Por cá, estão *29,9°C*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 01:23)

26.9ºC


----------



## Stormlover (3 Ago 2018 às 01:32)

21ºC


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 02:06)

2 da manhã e... 30ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 02:15)

25.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 02:46)

31 graus de momento...


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 03:01)

24.4ºC
deixa lá ver se tenho minima tropical ou não, é muitooo difícil ter aqui, o ano passado tive 2x senão me engano maxima na casa dos 42 e nunca tive minima tropical


----------



## Candy (3 Ago 2018 às 03:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> 31 graus de momento...


Ahahah
Peniche quase sem amplitude térmica. 
21ºC neste momento!

Acabámos de ter um comunicado oficial. Foram suspensos os fogos de artício das Festas anuais, na cidade, que temos este fim de semana.


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Ago 2018 às 04:17)

28.1ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Ago 2018 às 05:15)

5 da manhã e 18.6°C
Que frio,
Vou fechar as janelas....

Que me desculpem os que neste momento não conseguem dormir com o calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 06:58)

Por cá baixou dos 30 graus so a partir das 4h e tal da manhã.
Entrou a dita brisa de Sul que ajudou arrefecer um pouco, ainda assim a temperatura é elevada.
24,9 graus de temperatura actual e mínima.
Na próxima madrugada vai ser terrível.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia, mal dormi 6h temperatura já a subir... Que inferno, foi mesmo do 8 ao 80, não chegava uns 34/35°C? Têm que ser tudo à grande









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 07:10)

Espreitando os modelos de maior resolução, o panorama não engana, a situação de amanhã parece ser muito grave, com valor de  mínima e máxima extremos. Vão cair muitos recordes.
No ano passado em Junho no dia da tragédia de Pedrógão, tive 39,1 de máxima um dos valores mais quentes ao nível de 2003.
Provavelmente amanhã poderei ter máxima de 40/41 graus o que é um absurdo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 07:13)

Bom dia pessoal, mínima super tropical 25.5°c, e ja começou a subir! 26.2°c! Mais um dia para bater recordes? De mínimas por aqui será certamente! Se esta noite foi assim, nem quero pensar na próxima 

Hoje a tarde será muito perigosa, em certas zonas do país por causa das possíveis trovoadas secas! Ao menos que as poeiras em suspensão sirvam para alguma coisa de jeito e não permitão tal acontecer!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2018 às 07:36)

Na Figueira, depois de um dia de caloraça, pelo menos deu para dormir sem ter calor. Banho de água fria antes de deitar e uma noite descansada, apesar da barulheira na rua. Em Viseu teria suado as estopinhas, claro! Abri agora as janelas do quarto e a sensação, por enquanto, é de fresco. Não deve durar muito.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Ago 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia
Mínima de 17.9°C.
Agora, ja em subida vamos com 18.8°C.
Ainda tenho as janelas abertas 
Nascer do sol alaranjado ...


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 07:40)

Mapa de temperaturas actuais em Portugal. Impressionante 





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Ago 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia que noite horrivel a minima foi de 22,5ºC, para hoje espero um pouco menos devido ao vento de NW.


----------



## Geopower (3 Ago 2018 às 08:43)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 26.7°C em Telheiras. Neste momento já estão 27.1°C. Mas a sensação térmica é que já estão mais de 30°C. Céu limpo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Ago 2018 às 08:45)

Ui já 25ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Ago 2018 às 08:52)

Que subida já 26ºC.


----------



## AJJ (3 Ago 2018 às 09:00)

28º graus e sensação termica de 31º as 9 da manha

Isto depois de uma noite sem pregar olho e ver gente a dormir nas varandas


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Ago 2018 às 09:07)

27.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 09:19)

9:18
32 graus

Isto está bonito...


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 26,3ºC e por agora estão 28,6ºC.Promete.......


----------



## srr (3 Ago 2018 às 09:27)

Abrantes ;

Minima 26

As 9h00 horas 30º - ( não estou a gostar disto)


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 09:28)

Tomar, 30º antes da 9h30 da manhã, promete.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 09:42)

Pela Península de Setúbal estamos assim ás 9.41H da manhã


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

AJJ disse:


> 28º graus e sensação termica de 31º as 9 da manha
> 
> Isto depois de uma noite sem pregar olho e ver gente a dormir nas varandas


Já não me sinto tão mal com essa descrição, não dormi na varanda, mas dormir foi pouco ozono um pouco preocupante, nem quero pensar amanhã.

Dados actuais:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 09:46)

Isto hoje vai ser complicado. Última noite bem quente, nem quero imaginar hoje!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (3 Ago 2018 às 09:50)

Mínima de 27 na minha varanda 

Achei que era exagerado mas fui à rua e de facto estava muito quente e abafado.
A minha varanda fica para o patio do condominio que é composto por 4 predios em U, virado ao sol da tarde, por isso quando sobe depois não baixa nem por nada. Na estrada o carro marcava 25.

Veremos como corre a maxima hoje.


----------



## fhff (3 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

No litoral sintrense ainda se está bem.24-26 ºC. A diferença para o interior é muito alta. Cerca de 2-3 km para o interior as temperaturas disparam para os 30-31ºC.
A mínima pela Merceana, Alenquer rondou os 24 ºC.


----------



## romeupaz (3 Ago 2018 às 10:08)

Mínimas dia 3 das estações do meteoleiria.org
Arredores: 20,8°C às 07:10:00 
Centro: novamente offline 


Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Ago 2018 às 10:18)

Bom dia. 
Após mínima de 24.4°c pelas 7:47, agora sigo com 28.4°c e 57%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 10:18)

Depois de uma noite de calor como nunca vi, a coisa no meu quarto chegou aos 25 graus (depois de os ter baixado com o AC aos 21 antes de me deitar), sim, eu sei é optimo mas para mim já é muito, acordei várias vezes com uma secura desgraçada, e dormi mal...mas imagino que a malta que tenha que ter ido dormir para as varandas esteja muito pior do eu!!!
Mas pior do isso é vir trabalhar e constatar que na rua á saida de casa ás 9.15 já estão 32 graus na rua!!!
Não vai ser nada fácil até porque o AC que tenho no trabalho é fraco, e já tenho o  gabinete com temperatura alta a esta hora da manha...
E este tempo só me relembra de facto ou o Norte de Africa ou o Sul de Espanha no Verão, estive uma vez em Maio a passar uma dias de férias na costa a 20 kms de Almeria, e de manha iamos beber café á rua depressa porque ás 10 horas já estavam 30 graus!
A tarde estou a pensar em fugir para a piscina da Praia grande, vamos ver se lá está melhor, tem que estar!


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 10:26)

Bom dia! 

O calor hoje a começar a apertar mais cedo que ontem, todas as estações registadas no WU aui na zona já andam nos 31/32ºC e ainda nem são 10h30... 

Esperemos que o ventinho de Nororeste nos salve!


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 10:40)

10h40 - 35.1º


----------



## Stormlover (3 Ago 2018 às 10:41)

36ºC as 10h40  ........ 
Ontem a esta hora estavam 31 e quarta 29.5ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Ago 2018 às 10:43)

28.1ºC


tucha disse:


> Depois de uma noite de calor como nunca vi, a coisa no meu quarto chegou aos 25 graus (depois de os ter baixado com o AC aos 21 antes de me deitar), sim, eu sei é optimo mas para mim já é muito, acordei várias vezes com uma secura desgraçada, e dormi mal...mas imagino que a malta que tenha que ter ido dormir para as varandas esteja muito pior do eu!!!



 Ó faxavor não vir reclamar do ar condicionado, há pessóal que não tem disso e tem de lidar com estas temperaturas ao natural (e com muita inveja da minha parte, acrescento). Há um tópico para anunciar isto que não é este mas a temp no meu quarto não desce abaixo dos 28.5ºC desde ontem.


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

31.5ºC na Amora. 

A temp máxima anteontem aqui foi 32.5ºC. Era a temperatura ontem a meio da tarde, tendo ultrapassado depois os 37ºC. Confesso que já não nego a curiosidade mórbida de querer saber o que este evento pode oferecer hoje, amanhã e domingo: "Come on Mother Nature, show me what you've got! Give it to me!"


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 10:50)

34,6 graus em Alcabideche. 
Em Cascais estavam 30 graus.


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Mínima: *22,9ºC *
Noite algo dramática com o calor intenso e algumas melgas  
Agora sigo com *33,5ºC *e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 11:02)

Calor impressionante para hora do dia, a temperatura não pára de subir, está agora nos 35,1 graus.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

Boas,

Mínima tropical de 24,4ºC. Ás 22h de ontem, estavam ainda 34ºC. O ambiente era simplesmente sufocante em Almada.
Estão por agora 29,5ºC e sobe em modo foguetão.

@jonas_87 se entretanto não aparecer alguma Nortada para atenuar esse valor, hoje vais certamente bater o recorde.


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2018 às 11:13)

Parece-me possível que algumas zonas litorais atinjam máxima mais cedo hoje e entre alguma brisa de sudoeste . Mas vamos ver.. Eu já não digo nada! 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 11:14)

Ó Meu Deus, vamos assar todos hoje!!! 36 graus ás 10 da manha!
Onde, na costa ou em Loures??'


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

Mínima de 26,5ºC.... isto já nem é tropical, é mais desértico!
Às 4h ainda estavam 30ºC.
Por agora, 36,5ºC do lado noroeste e 37,5º do sueste, com 20% de humidade relativa....


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 11:17)

Sim aqui estou com leve brisa de leste. 
A temperatura está agora nos 35,6 graus. 
Vou trabalhar não tarda, à noite partilho a máxima.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 11:19)

Só para que fique registado, e para mais tarde recordar 

Azeitão *11.15H *
*
*


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 11:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para que fique registado, para mais tarde recordar
> 
> Azeitão *11.15H *
> *
> *



Ui. Valor brutal e ainda nem 12h são. É de facto uma zona extremamente quente.

*31,1ºC* aqui.


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 11:33)

34 graus por Lisboa, agora com 22% de humidade relativa...isto hoje ainda vai pior do que ontem, que se ultrapassou me Lisboa os 40 graus!


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 11:34)

Afinal a máxima da rede IPMA foi Mora, com 45.7°C

A coisa está bruta por esta hora, praticamente só vento do quadrante leste...ozono a descer um pouco.








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2018 às 11:37)

Já fui a Buarcos e vim. 4 Kms percorridos. Foi preciso coragem, confesso. Alterou entre períodos de vento nulo e de alguma aragem fresca. Agora estou à sombra e corre ar fresco. Daqui não saio, daqui ninguém me tira.


----------



## srr (3 Ago 2018 às 11:41)

Abrantes - 36,5 º ás 11h45


----------



## homem do mar (3 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

bom dia, por aqui a mínima acabou por não ser tropical com 18º graus já dentro de casa a história é outra.
Por agora o forno já está em pré aquecimento com 37 lá fora.


----------



## Microburst (3 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

Bom dia. 33,4ºC por Cacilhas, a noite foi para esquecer porque não baixou dos 25 lá fora e dos 32 dentro de casa...

Entretanto recebi agora há 5 minutos um aviso no smartphone via Google adiantando que a qualidade do ar neste momento é insalubre (salvo erro referia IQ 76), remetendo-me em seguida para a página online da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente. Alguém recebeu o mesmo?


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

MeteoTomar acabou de bater nos 38, nem meio dia é.


----------



## Stormlover (3 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

tucha disse:


> Ó Meu Deus, vamos assar todos hoje!!! 36 graus ás 10 da manha!
> Onde, na costa ou em Loures??'



Costa, os alvéolos do parque de campismo influenciam também um pouco a temperatura, mas como isto está num vale entre a duna e a arriba fóssil, sem vento aquece muito


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

Já tenho 40ºC do lado sueste, o que confere com o registo nas imediações...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

criz0r disse:


> Ui. Valor brutal e ainda nem 12h são. É de facto uma zona extremamente quente.
> 
> *31,1ºC* aqui.



Mesmo sendo uma zona muito quente ,nunca me lembro de tal coisa! A situação é sem dúvida extrema! Já estou praticamente a tocar os *40ºc*! *39.8ºc*, ou seja! Mais *4.8ºc* que ontem à mesma hora! Penso que o facto de hoje existir menos poeiras em suspensão está a fazer com que a temperatura suba muito mais rápido, e com tamanha facilidade! Deveras impressionante


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

Depois de uma noite infernal com tanto calor, hoje é mais um dia igual ao de ontem, o sol continua "tapado", pelas poeiras.

Para quem trabalha ao sol todo o dia, como os agricultores a tarefa é extremamente complicada.


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Levantou-se uma brisa de W.
A temperatura já esteve nos *33,7ºC*, mas agora estão *32,8ºC*.


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Por aqui já vou com 34,1º ontem por esta hora tinha 29,3º. Recordo que atingi a máxima de ontem às 18:35 com 38,5º!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Sabia que estava muito calor e consegui vir aqui ao computador, fui ver o wundermap e deparo-me com isto:






E ainda são só *12h20m*, .... não, não quero mais calor e ainda por cima estão a dar para amanhã *+44ºC!!!*


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 12:26)

Aqui a mínima foi de 20,6ºC

Agora estão 38,5ºC a ver se bate  a máxima de ontem que foi 42,1ºC e iguala o record... ver as temperaturas no mapa na cmtv só deu vontade de rir, 38ºC de máxima para setubal hoje


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

minima tropical aqui! :O isto é uma raridade, foi de *22.2ºC*
agora já vou com *39ºC*


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia. 33,4ºC por Cacilhas, a noite foi para esquecer porque não baixou dos 25 lá fora e dos 32 dentro de casa...
> 
> Entretanto recebi agora há 5 minutos um aviso no smartphone via Google adiantando que a qualidade do ar neste momento é insalubre (salvo erro referia IQ 76), remetendo-me em seguida para a página online da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente. Alguém recebeu o mesmo?



Eu recebi.


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

E vai nos 35,4ºC.Ontem,mais ou menos à mesma hora tinha 30,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

e lá vou eu... *40ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2018 às 12:49)

Quase mais 3 graus que ontem à mesma hora na Quinta do Conde. Já vai nos 34.8.


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 12:52)

Amanhecer poeirento


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Quase mais 3 graus que ontem à mesma hora na Quinta do Conde. Já vai nos* 34.8*.


Só tens isso? Por aqui vai nos* +38,8ºC *e em Azeitão vai nos *+41ºC.*


----------



## Sanxito (3 Ago 2018 às 13:00)

Bom dia, por aqui já sigo com 38.2°c e 29%HR, + 5.2°c que ontem á mesma hora.
Aqui ficam duas fotos do local da estação
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

Não sei onde é que isto vai parar hoje, se não aparecer vento para amenizar a coisa... Estou com a mesma temperatura de ontem quase às 15h








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 13:16)

Aqui vou agora nos *40,0ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

*35,2°C* por aqui. Mais 3°C que ontem à mesma hora. Está a subir com vontade.


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

A brisa parou e a temperatura sobe a todo o gás. 

T. Atual: *35,9°C *
HR: 27%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

Aqui seguimos com 37.7°, em contínua subida.


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 13:26)

Não pára de subir!... Já passei os 41,5ºC e a humidade está baixíssima.
Registo próximo:


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

*41.1ºC*


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

Sigo com +5º relativamente á mesma hora de ontem!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

*41,2ºC *


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 13:35)

Boas! A minha mãe acabou de entrar em casa, a dizer que de vez em quando corre uma brisa, e que a temperatura no termómetro do carro andou pelos 27ºC, não esperava!


----------



## Heat (3 Ago 2018 às 13:36)

Ontem tive máxima de *38*, nada mau para a zona em questão...


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

Insuportável hoje  . Pareço uma piscina com tanto suor. *36,8ºC* e muito mais quente que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

Tomar a registar 40.9º


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

Máxima de 38.6°C
Agora já em queda com 37.3°C


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2018 às 13:54)

Thomar disse:


> Só tens isso? Por aqui vai nos* +38,8ºC *e em Azeitão vai nos *+41ºC.*


Tenho o sensor bem abrigado dentro de um rs, à sombra, deve ser por isso...
Para já, 38°C.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

*41,7ºC *


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

Estou agora na rua, nem o vento de Sul nos safa, também está fraco... O IPMA inicialmente tinha 42°C para hoje, da maneira que isto está, já não sei de nada...

Sente-se um bafo quente que uma pessoa nem sabe onde se meter









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 13:59)

!!!! 

Alguém conhece esta estação???


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Espectaculares dados!


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

*41.5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

Tonton disse:


> !!!!
> 
> Alguém conhece esta estação???


Txii, nem em sonhos essa temperatura em Lisboa (cidade), quanto mais em Paço de Arcos.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

*42,2ºC* e máxima de ontem ultrapassada, a caminho do record histórico


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

Pelo que estou a reparar, céu esbranquiçado, mas limpo... Hoje vai ser o terror

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

Junto ao Tejo, Cais do Sodré estão 30.8º

http://meteo.transtejo.pt/


----------



## Candy (3 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Shiuuuu!... 





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (3 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

Candy disse:


> Shiuuuu!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também quero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJJ (3 Ago 2018 às 14:12)

Entrecampos
40º
43º sensação termica

No entanto hoje está uma brisa a ajudar e vai dar para fazer a corrida diaria 7km


----------



## Rachie (3 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

Foto acabada de receber da Venda do Pinheiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

Alguém sabe o record oficial de Setúbal??

 Estão agora *43,1ºC*


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

Vento de Sul mais uma vez a amenizar, mas pouco, também com esta brasa... Mal entrei em casa parecia que tinha passado por um forno... Esta onda de calor, vai ter muito que se lhe diga, nem dentro de casa me safo... Com tudo fechado








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

miguel disse:


> Alguém sabe o record oficial de Setúbal??
> 
> Estão agora *43,1ºC*


*43,5°C*, em 1995, de acordo com o IPMA.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

miguel disse:


> Alguém sabe o record oficial de Setúbal??
> 
> Estão agora *43,1ºC*


Penso que seja 43.5°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 14:19)

Por Tomar 41 com 28% de humidade
Temperatura sentida : 44.2º
Humidex : 47.5º


----------



## Sanxito (3 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

Por cá a temperatura subiu de repente, passou pelos 40 e segue nos 41.1°c.
A humidade está mais baixa do que ontem. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Mancha branca a aproximar-se do distrito de Lisboa, hoje bem mais cedo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Coruche-IPMA:

- Ontem 13 UTC:..... 39,1 ºC
- Hoje 13 UTC:......... *41,3 ºC*


----------



## fhff (3 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

14H00 Colares/Sintra 34ºC. Muito calor para esta zona. Praticamente sem vento.


----------



## undersnite (3 Ago 2018 às 14:30)

Muito calor pelo Saldanha, diria que a tocar nos 40° neste momento


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Obrigado!
 A máxima até agora foi de *43,2ºC*...

Agora estão 42,4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

miguel disse:


> Alguém sabe o record oficial de Setúbal??
> 
> Estão agora *43,1ºC*


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/
43,5ºC, portanto
Por aqui continua a nem estar muito calor.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

estagnada nos *41.5ºC*, até estou admirado não subir


----------



## Sanxito (3 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Por cá acabei de igualar os 42.0°c de ontem, mas com menos humidade. Segue com 16%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

*37,1°C *e ainda temos uma longa tarde pela frente. Chegar aos 40°C seria tão inédito, tendo em conta a proximidade com a foz do rio Tejo.


----------



## charlie17 (3 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

Pelos dados do IPMA, Coruche seguia às 13h com *41.3ºC*, atrás de Elvas e Viana do Alentejo.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

Lestada hoje é rainha... Temperatura estagnou nos 40.5°C, depois de já ter atingido os 40.9°C. 
A tarde vai ser terrível...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 15:00)

remember disse:


> Lestada hoje é rainha... Temperatura estagnou nos 40.5°C, depois de já ter atingido os 40.9°C.
> A tarde vai ser terrível...
> 
> 
> ...


Peço desculpa pelo off topic, remember como tens o co² sem valores?

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:00)

*42ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 15:03)

WHORTAS disse:


> Máxima de 38.6°C
> Agora já em queda com 37.3°C



Hoje a temperatura está mais oscilante, já inverteu a tendência de descida e bateu nos *39ºC *na tua estação.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

jonekko disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off topic, remember como tens o co² sem valores?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


Arejo bastante a casa e tenho também algumas plantas de interior, ainda ontem estava referir isso, liguei uma torre de ar, a temperatura disparou dentro de casa e o CO2 foi logo quase aos 100.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Temperatura na casa dos 41º mas com humidade nos 31%, fazendo uma temperatura sentida na casa dos 46º que bafo e o humidex na casa dos 48%


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 15:07)

Por aqui sigo com 38º

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:08)

Agora 42,4ºC a máxima do dia até agora foi de 43,2ºC


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

meko60 disse:


> Amanhecer poeirento


Concentremo-nos então apenas na beleza do cenário, e não nas suas causas...


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje a temperatura está mais oscilante, já inverteu a tendência de descida e bateu nos *39ºC *na tua estação.


Isso mesmo, bem visto


----------



## Stormlover (3 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

44ºC dentro do meu alvéolo do parque de campismo será que amanha isto passa os 45 ??


----------



## AJJ (3 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

41º 
sensação termica 43º


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Cheguei á pouco aos *40,0ºC* pelo 2º dia consecutivo. Apareceu agora uma brisa de Oeste a fazer descer até aos 39,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

Parece que Alcabideche já foi aos 40 graus!!
A estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche foi aos 39,9 graus.
Logo confirmo a máxima, de qualquer dos modos é uma máxima histórica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Auriol
Mínima: *22,8ºC*
Atual: *37,8ºC*

Belas Clube Campo
Mínima: *25,2ºC*
Máxima: *41,9ºC (Recorde)
*
Quase todas as estações de Lisboa rasgaram os 40ºC. G. Coutinho nos *40,3ºC* às 14 UTC


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Aeroporto de Lisboa reporta, no METAR das 14 horas UTC (portanto há 25 minutos),  41ºC com ponto de orvalho a 8ºC.


----------



## Eclipse (3 Ago 2018 às 15:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Auriol
> 
> Quase todas as estações de Lisboa rasgaram os 40ºC. G. Coutinho nos *40,3ºC* às 14 UTC



É bem possível que hoje caia o recorde de 42,0ºC de 2003...


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Será que me safo hoje? Vento de Sul e a temperatura continua a descer, devagar mas desce... Pode continuar assim.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Por aqui sigo com 41.9°c, tendo o máximo absoluto sido batido com 42.3°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

Boa tarde, cá em cima na Urbanização do Casal da Serra a temperatura varia muito conforme os locais das ruas e jardins, já medi entre 36°C e 39,4°C. Em alguns sítios em que o ar passa por terraços ensolarados, dispara para muito mais de 40 mas é insuportável esperar para ver até onde chega.
Humidade relativa para os 39°C anda à volta dos 25%.
Leste fraco variável com correntes locais mais intensas (10 Km/h ).


remember disse:


> Lestada hoje é rainha... Temperatura estagnou nos 40.5°C, depois de já ter atingido os 40.9°C.
> A tarde vai ser terrível...
> 
> 
> ...


Ao nascer do sol a carga de poeira era bem visível:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

Lisboa (G. Coutinho)-IPMA:

- Ontem 14 UTC:..... 36,6 ºC
- Hoje 14 UTC:......... *40,3 ºC
*
Edito: O recorde é de 42,0 ºC em 2003.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:30)

41,9ºC neste momento,  a máxima do dia deve ficar nos brutais e quase record 43,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

*42.5ºC*, parece estar mais indecisa hoje, estagna muita vez


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Parece-me que hoje está ligeiramente melhor pela Figueira. Pelo menos parece haver uma brisa mais fresca. Mas é tudo sensação minha.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 15:37)

Coruche 42,8 ºC, +1,8 ºC em relação a ontem na mesma hora.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Não sei se hei-de colocar aqui neste tópico, por que está na transição do Litoral Centro para o Sul, mas a estação de Pegões do IPMA registava o valor mais alto da rede IPMA com *+43,5ºC* ás 14UTC!


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

aqui está sempre a dançar entre os 42 e 42.5ºC, está a ficar um pouco mais vento talvez por isso, cheira me que vou ter a máxima mais baixa que ontem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

Pessoal , alguém que me ajude por favor! Posso estar a ter problemas com a medição de temperatura na minha estação protegida com RS ?! É que cheguei agora ao trabalho, e deparei me com uma máxima da mesma atingida por volta  das 14.30H de *44.5ºc*   Só tenho dúvidas do erro de leitura,  porque as estações vizinhas tem valores idênticos aos meus, como quase sempre acaba por acontecer! Será possível a total ausência de vento não ventilar o RS e obliterar os registos da estação?!! Qualquer das formas vou esperar pela atualização  do IPMA para Setúbal para comparar dados! Ás 14H (UTC) Setúbal levava *41.9ºc! *


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

Hoje é o dia do Sado, *43,7ºC *em Alcácer do Sal e aindam faltam mais 2 a 3 horas de calor...


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

E chegamos aos 40.0°C pelo segundo dia


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

T. Atual: *39,5ºC *
HR: 18%
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

41,5℃ graças a deus que o pico de máxima durou poucos minutos, duvido que volte hoje aos 43,2℃ que foi a máxima do dia.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 16:00)

*40,3ºC. *Vento moderado de Oeste/Sudoeste.


----------



## Microburst (3 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

Valem o que valem os meus dados (e também se trata de uma estação protegida com RS): Cacilhas, 16h, 42,0ºC.

HR 12%, pressão 1016hpa, vento sopra de E/SE entre os 5 e 10km/h.

No Verão infernal de 2003 cheguei a medir 40,3ºC com uma Auriol, porém desde então nunca mais tinha ultrapassado estes valores mesmo aqui à beira Tejo.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

*38,3°C *por aqui. Eu sei que não é "grande coisa" mas é tão raro ver esta temperatura por aqui. 
Sente-se uma brisa de sul que já está a fazer a temperatura descer.


----------



## AJJ (3 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

42º
sensação termica 44º


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

E o calor continua, não é fácil estar dentro de casa, mesmo tempo os aparelhos de referigeração ligados desde manhã cedo, as janelas de casa, que estão viradas ao sol, não se consegue colocar a mão sobre elas durante muitos segundos
A estação da Chamusca segue com 42.6º, aliás as várias estações do distrito de Santarém estão com poucas variações de temperatura, em relação de umas com as outras.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 16:07)

Microburst disse:


> Valem o que valem os meus dados (e também se trata de uma estação protegida com RS): Cacilhas, 16h, 42,0ºC.
> 
> HR 12%, pressão 1016hpa, vento sopra de E/SE entre os 5 e 10km/h.



Boas vizinho, é bem possível até porque os ventos de Sul não costumam favorecer essa zona do nosso Concelho.


----------



## srr (3 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

ABRANTES - 43.2º


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

*40,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

Geofísico nos *40,7ºC*!! 15 UTC
G. Coutinho nos *40,8ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 16:21)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Parece-me que hoje está ligeiramente melhor pela Figueira. Pelo menos parece haver uma brisa mais fresca. Mas é tudo sensação minha.


Acredita que não é, ontem estava realmente mais quente, embora agora já me pareça que está a subir mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

srr disse:


> ABRANTES - 43.2º



Tenho acompanhado a diferença entre essa estação e a de Alvega e já reparei que a diferença ronda os 1,5 /2 graus, com Alvega a ser naturalmente mais quente.
Isto para dizer caso o vento esteja com o mesmo rumo, talvez tenham sido registados 45 graus, novamente.


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Leiria 3 das 4 estações online encontram-se neste momento acima dos *40ºC*.

A máxima hoje a ser batida mais tarde do que ontem, já que a brisa refrescante de quadrantes marítimos fez apenas uma ligeira aparição por entre as 13/15h que fez baixar a temperatura momentaneamente. Assim que o vento acalmou a escalda da temperatura recomeçou.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> G. Coutinho nos *40,8ºC*


Ui ui, é muito provável que o recorde de 42,0°C vá com os peixinhos.


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Pegões 44,0 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje é o dia do Sado, *43,7ºC *em Alcácer do Sal e aindam faltam mais 2 a 3 horas de calor...



Mesmo, imagina amanhã..


----------



## Candy (3 Ago 2018 às 16:38)

Peniche 28ºC

Um ventinho frescote com cheiro a mar que nós agradecemos muito.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:39)

42,6℃ ainda


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

Candy disse:


> Peniche 28ºC
> 
> Um ventinho frescote com cheiro a mar que nós agradecemos muito.


Mande um bocadinho para cá, o termómetro por aqui marca *39,6ºC*, a baixar. Um bocadinho desse vento só fazia era bem


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

Algumas estações WU:

Vila Franca de Xira: 44,3ºC
Vale de Santarém: 46,2ºC
Chamusca: 43,3ºC
Abrantes: 43,2ºC
Brejos de Azeitão: 44,6ºC

A do Vale de Santarém sempre foi a mais extremísta, considerem-na a vosso gosto.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

E continua a subir.  *38,7°C*.
Vai ser como ontem, devo atingir a máxima lá pelas 18h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

*Alcácer: 44,9ºC (IPMA)
*
Estação mais provável de ter máxima de 46ºC na rede.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

*42.9ºC*


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

Sempre a subir






Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

Ainda 42℃ são muitas horas seguidas sem baixar dos 41 a 43


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

Que mancha enorme hoje, devido ao vento de Sul, penso que a máxima vai fixar-se nos 40.9°C. está tipo montanha russa, mas já não deve passar disto e ainda bem.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 17:00)

Candy disse:


> Peniche 28ºC
> 
> Um ventinho frescote com cheiro a mar que nós agradecemos muito.



Não vale vires fazeres inveja para aqui, é mesmo muito mau!   

Sigo com *+42ºC *, e que bem que se está em casa só com *+31,5ºC .*


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

Já não esperava mas voltou a subir para os 43,0℃


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Por aqui cheguei agora aos 40º. Ainda deverá continuar a subir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

miguel disse:


> Já não esperava mas voltou a subir para os 43,0℃


Temperatura aqui a disparar, *+42,4ºC*!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

O meu Auriol registou a maior temperatura do ano e desde que faço registos, *39,6ºC *de máxima absoluta. Tive que arejar um bocado o equipamento com um leque


----------



## Sanxito (3 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Por aqui ainda subiu mais um pouco, chegou aos 42.8°c, agora já desceu 1°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

Máxima de 42.1° pela Quinta do Conde. Para quem veio de São Martinho do Porto onde estavam uns 29,30 é uma diferença enorme.
Está irrespirável lá fora. Bendito ar condicionado no carro e em casa.
Eu adoro extremos de calor e frio, precisamente porque são isso, extremos, por natureza pouco frequentes, porque isto não se deseja a ninguém... E amanhã trabalho a partir das 15h...


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

@lourinhã 
36.6ºC de máxima até agora. A humidade desceu e a pressão atmosférica subiu como é óbvio. O vento é de NW


----------



## Candy (3 Ago 2018 às 17:22)

RStorm disse:


> Mande um bocadinho para cá, o termómetro por aqui marca *39,6ºC*, a baixar. Um bocadinho desse vento só fazia era bem





Thomar disse:


> Não vale vires fazeres inveja para aqui, é mesmo muito mau!
> 
> Sigo com *+42ºC *, e que bem que se está em casa só com *+31,5ºC .*



Peniche, por ser uma península tem este clima que por vezes amamos, outras criticamos. 
Sem dúvida que nestes dias damos graças por não aquecer tanto. 
A brisa marinha é o que nos vale. Está muito bom. Quente mas sem abuso. 

A amplitude térmica chega a ser zero.

Entretanto o vento acalmou... sente-se mais o bafo quente. Pior é a noite que quase mantém a mesmta temperatura do dia. 
Na minha casa tenho os dois pólos. Terraço a sul e janelas a norte. Duas estações que me permitem escolher o lado mais fresco.

O IPMA regista 25ºC no Cabo Carvoeiro, pelas 16h00.
No centro de Peniche registei um máximo de 29ºC. Agora sigo com 28ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:22)

continua estagnado nos *42.7ºC*, tem estado sempre nisto muito tempo a dançar menos 0.1 mais 0.1, prova disso por exemplo é a estação de Coruche que até desceu de 42.8ºC para 42.5ºC porque levantou se o vento


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

Tarde de calor absurdo. 
À chegada a Lisboa há pouco, na zona do Hospital Santa Maria, o termómetro do carro nos 43. Obviamente vale o que vale nestas condições extremas, apesar de no geral ter uma opinião bastante razoável da sua fiabilidade. Bom, e tendo em conta a selva de pedra e de branco envolvente, e a sensação sufocante na rua, talvez nem esteja assim tão fora da realidade local. 
Sinceramente só senti sufoco semelhante, e pior, no dia 1 Agosto 2003 a meio da tarde na estação de serviço de Aljustrel. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 17:27)




----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2018 às 17:28)

Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - IPMA às 16 UTC: *41,3 ºC*

Nota: Recorde de 42,0 ºC em 2003.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

38,1ºC com vento moderado de Sudoeste. Não fosse este vento ter surgido a partir das 16h a temperatura tinha facilmente chegado aos 42ºC


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

Fogo mais o calor, tás a querer fazer frente à máxima de ontem estou a destilar nem com estores e janelas todas fechadas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:41)

Alvega: *44,3ºC (17:00)*
Sai mais uma máxima de *45ºC*.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 17:43)

Vento a diminuir cada vez mais, máxima alcançada de novo entre as 17/18h o mesmo valor de ontem! 41.1ºC, 25% de HR e vento fraco de S 2 km/h


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

38,8ºC a mesma temperatura de ontem à mesma hora mas com menos HR.


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

T. Atual: *39,9ºC *
HR: 14%
Vento: S / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:46)

remember disse:


> Vento a diminuir cada vez mais, máxima alcançada de novo entre as 17/18h o mesmo valor de ontem! 41.1ºC, 25% de HR e vento fraco de S 2 km/h



Por aqui também vai acontecer o mesmo,quase pela certa. Ontem a máxima (40,2ºC) foi atingida por volta das 18:15h.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

meko60 disse:


> Por aqui também vai acontecer o mesmo,quase pela certa. Ontem a máxima (40,2ºC) foi atingida por volta das 18:15h.


Fui agora à janela parece um forno, não me lembro de nada parecido em 32 anos... Parece que estou a fazer um churrasco 

Céu amarelado no horizonte de novo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

E pronto, começa a descida. Estão *38,0°C*.
A máxima chegou aos *38,7°C *(máxima do ano e dos últimos 3 anos).


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Belas ainda nos* 39ºC* com uma brisa de cortar a respiração.


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 18:15)

Meus amigos, descobri a calmaria a meia hira de Lisboa ( mas não contem o segredo a ninguem ehehe). 
Ora vejamos saio de Lisboa às 16.00 horas con 41 graus, chego à praia das Maçãs em Sintra...30 graus!!! 
Eu sei que estamos junto ao mar, mas 11 graus a menos??? 
Como é isto possivel??
Portanto acho que vou alugar aqui um quarto e só regresso na terça-feira feira a Lisboa...
Por acaso gostava de saber a temperatura exacta aqui neste preciso momento...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 18:22)

Perante os valores na Península de Setúbal que estão a ser apresentados pelo *IPMA 15.OOH (UTC)* , As temperaturas acima dos* 44.ºc* ,obtidas pelas estações WU em Azeitão podem estar correctas?!
Comparando por exemplo a minha estação *WU* com *44,5ªc*  hoje de máxima , e Setúbal (IPMA) *43.2ºC* , são apenas *1.3ºc* de diferença! Sabendo sempre, para quem conhece a zona que Azeitão é bem mais quente que Setúbal, deixa.me a pensar Uma coisa posso.vos dizer! Igual ao que senti hoje, só em Africa tinha sentido igual


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 18:29)

Portanto, máxima de *40,5ºC* exactamente igual à de ontem. Coincidências do camandro .
Neste momento, 38,1ºC mas está com muita dificuldade em descer, mesmo com o vento moderado de S/SW.


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

criz0r disse:


> Portanto, máxima de *40,5ºC* exactamente igual à de ontem. Coincidências do camandro .
> Neste momento, 38,1ºC mas está com muita dificuldade em descer, mesmo com o vento moderado de S/SW.



A Cova da Piedade a refrescar mais rápido , neste momento ainda 40ºC.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 18:40)

41.2°C de máxima, mais uma décima que ontem. 
O carro sempre a marcar 40°C, 40.5°C e o vento que não ajuda em nada, anda tipo montanha russa 








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:53)

Bem, se não houver surpresas a máxima de hoje foi atingida ás 17:50 com 40,1ºC,menos 0,1ºC do que a de ontem, interessante. A HR de hoje é que é mais baixa,15% neste momento.
Sigo com 39ºC.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

meko60 disse:


> A Cova da Piedade a refrescar mais rápido , neste momento ainda 40ºC.



Verdade. Precisamente o contrário de ontem em que a máxima foi registada pelas 18h.
Os ventos de Sul influenciam e de que maneira as máximas aqui nesta zona.


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 19:06)

Máxima de 40,6º por aqui. Agora em ligeira descida. Noite terrível em perspectiva
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Brisa de sudoeste a aparecer por Lisboa, aviões finalmente a levantar para sul. Mas não deve ser "refresco" de muita dura.. A noite promete ser das mais quentes de sempre. 
E vamos ver se o dia não foi o mais quente de sempre em Lisboa. Na estação Gago Coutinho deve ter andado por décimas do recorde,  aguardemos os "resultados finais".

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (3 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

sensor à sombra e em suspensão
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

isto hoje teve mais "fresco" aqui 

máxima: *42.9ºC *(-0.6ºC)
minima: *22.2ºC *(+4.2ºC)
actual: *40.4ºC*

amanhã espero mais calor infelizmente


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2018 às 19:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Acredita que não é, ontem estava realmente mais quente, embora agora já me pareça que está a subir mais.



Hoje esteve mais fresco a seguir à hora de almoço. Havia mais brisa, pelo menos. Mas logo a seguir passou e ficou super abafado. Não é a temperatura de Viseu, claro, mas é muito, muito calor para aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje esteve mais fresco a seguir à hora de almoço. Havia mais brisa, pelo menos. Mas logo a seguir passou e ficou super abafado. Não é a temperatura de Viseu, claro, mas é muito, muito calor para aqui.


Sim, esteve relativamente fresco até por volta das 2/3 da tarde, mas depois foi subindo gradualmente e ficou bem quente...


----------



## romeupaz (3 Ago 2018 às 19:36)

Temperaturas Máximas dia 3 estações meteoleiria.org

Arredores:  38,3°C às 15:16:52
Recorde: 42,0°C em 07-08-2016 14:51

Centro: 42,2°C às 16:57:55
Novo Recorde

Ambas as estações têm ventilação forçada.









Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:48)

Sim, antes de falarmos do dia igualmente tórrido de amanhã.
Vamos ver os registos da próxima madrugada escaldante, há uma grande probabilidade  de mínimas históricas de *28-30ºC*.
Por exemplo, para cá o Arome não baixa dos *30ºC, *insiste numa pequena mancha na zona norte do concelho.
É  um sinal  que a corrente de leste vai se manter durante toda a madrugada e inicio de manhã!


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 19:49)

Vento de Sul, agora sim a amenizar e a descer quase um grau...Já liguei a torre de ar, já vai a subir de novo a temperatura, que tanga...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2018 às 20:02)

Mínima: *22,9ºC *
Máxima: *40,1ºC *

T. Atual: *36,0ºC *
HR: 18% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Candy (3 Ago 2018 às 20:06)

Peniche... 
Estamos a subir... 31ºC agora! 

Pffffffffffffff...


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Ago 2018 às 20:15)

Aqui estamos a descer. *35.6 °C é o registo das 20h* no Entroncamento.
Não atingimos os 46º, ficámos pelos *41.6°C*


----------



## Candy (3 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

Candy disse:


> Peniche...
> Estamos a subir... 31ºC agora!
> 
> Pffffffffffffff...



Levámos um tombo de repente! 
Em poucos minutos baixou para os 26ºC! Sentiu-se bem.


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 20:29)

Estou neste momento na praia grande, sao 8.30 da noite e é imoressionante o calor abafado que está aqui...agora começa a soprar uma brisa mas até há pouco o vento nem bulia...
Nunca esta praia que costuma ser fria e nublada até no Verão (com  toda a certeza) viu um dia como este...
Nestes dias de tanto calor não se consegue estar bem em local nenhum, nem no litoral...:-(
Agora que o sol por aqui se foi está a levantar-se um vento maravilhoso...há 3 dias que não sentia vento nenhum, ele apareceu, aleluia lol....acho que vou dormir aqui mesmo na areia hoje!!!


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

Pessoal qual a melhor praia, para fugir ao calor amanhã? Já me falaram na de santa cruz, não é muito ventosa? E a água como é?

35.8°C, 27% de HR e vento de SE

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 20:53)

Registo histórico por cá, e de acordo com os registos da zona.
40,8 graus de t. Maxima...


----------



## fhff (3 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

tucha disse:


> Estou neste momento na praia grande, sao 8.30 da noite e é imoressionante o calor abafado que está aqui...agora começa a soprar uma brisa mas até há pouco o vento nem bulia...
> Nunca esta praia que costuma ser fria e nublada até no Verão (com  toda a certeza) viu um dia como este...
> Nestes dias de tanto calor não se consegue estar bem em local nenhum, nem no litoral...:-(
> Agora que o sol por aqui se foi está a levantar-se um vento maravilhoso...há 3 dias que não sentia vento nenhum, ele apareceu, aleluia lol....acho que vou dormir aqui mesmo na areia hoje!!!



Confirmo. Esteve um dia anormalmente quente para essa zona. Estive todo o dia em Colares e a ausência de brisa foi notória. Máxima de 36ªC. Agora estou na Merceana, Alenquer e ainda estou com 32ºC...


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

35.7ºC


----------



## fhff (3 Ago 2018 às 21:05)

remember disse:


> Pessoal qual a melhor praia, para fugir ao calor amanhã? Já me falaram na de santa cruz, não é muito ventosa? E a água como é?
> 
> 35.8°C, 27% de HR e vento de SE
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Eu diria que estarás bem em qualquer praia da costa Oeste. As praias de Sintra têm estado pejadas de gente e amanhã devem estar a abarrotar. Mais para Norte poderá estar melhor. Amanhã não vai haver praticamente vento e o mar está a cair bastante. Condições para banho deverão ser boas, o problema é a temperatura da água (16ºC). Se calhar não se está bem na areia nem dentro de água....


----------



## undersnite (3 Ago 2018 às 21:07)

Máxima 40.3º na minha estação, recorde máximo absoluto na mesma 
Mesmo assim e por experiência própria, penso que a temperatura uns metros mais acima em pleno ar livre não tenha chegado aos 40 graus, pois o meu quintal faz um pouco de efeito de estufa em dias de calor extremo


----------



## Heat (3 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

*40ºC *de máxima...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 21:26)

Heat disse:


> *40ºC *de máxima...



Sim registos estrondosos no nosso concelho. E ainda  não acabou, agora vem uma mínima super tropical..
Sigo com 33 graus.


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 21:38)

Sintra, com 28 graus neste momento, e muito abafado e muitas pessoas ns rua.....


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

34,1º a esta hora...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

está uma boa noite mas é para ir para a night  
portanto despeço me com 34.2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 21:46)

*33,9°C* por aqui. A lestada sopra com força mas mesmo assim a temperatura está a descer mais rápido do que pensava.


----------



## fhff (3 Ago 2018 às 22:02)

A CNN deu destaque às temperaturas na Península Ibérica e ao verão quente na Europa e Ásia Oriental. Quem quiser pode ver nas "boxes" Quest Means Business a partir das 21:32.

Pela alto concelho de Alenquer levantou um ventinho, mas ainda estão 31ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

Passei este fim de tarde em Torres Novas, junto do rio Almonda, num evento relacionado com a biodiversidade, e notava-se bem a diferença entre a beira-rio e as zonas mais distantes.
Vi muita gente a tomar banho nos açudes do rio, e agora já com o cair da noite as esplanadas estão repletas de pessoas.
E para fechar a actividade, já depois das 21 horas, ainda houve direito a observar um grupo de morcegos, que habita debaixo de um viaduto.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

Extremos térmicos: *24,8ºC* / *40,8ºC*
(Máxima mais elevada de sempre,batendo o registo de 2003, que rondou os *40,0ºC*)

T.actual: *32,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Estou em Coruche, junto ao rio está um bafo quente


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2018 às 22:37)

*33,3°C *por Carnaxide. 
Parece que a EMA de Gago Coutinho igualou o recorde de 42,0°C de 2003. Amanhã já era! Eu chego aos 40°C pela primeira vez e a Gago Coutinho bate o recorde.


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

Também a NPR (National Public Radio) norte americana deu destaque às temps extremas em Portugal e Espanha com reportagem da correspondente em Lisboa (ouvido em webradio).


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

remember disse:


> Pessoal qual a melhor praia, para fugir ao calor amanhã? Já me falaram na de santa cruz, não é muito ventosa? E a água como é?
> 
> 35.8°C, 27% de HR e vento de SE
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Ora bem, por acaso, só por acaso mesmo, Santa Cruz é das praias que conheço melhor em Portugal pois os meus pais fazem lá férias há 30 anos 
A água é fria claro, e tem vento, como qualquer uma no litoral oeste.  Estavam a dar 17-18ºC para amanhã (água). Mas se fores à praia Formosa, pequenina e muito abrigada, a sul da vila, a nortada, se aparecer, não se sente tanto.


----------



## tucha (3 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

E pimbas, fiz o caminho desde Sintra pela Ic19 com a temperatura sempre a subir, chego aos Olivais, aqui bem pertinho do rio e chegamos ao braseiro, um ar quente que até doi e 34 graus...estava-se tão bem em Sintra com 28 graus, 6 graus de diferenca para a Capital!!


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

Isto hoje descer está quieto, humidade baixa, vento fraco e  temperatura abusada









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora bem, por acaso, só por acaso mesmo, Santa Cruz é das praias que conheço melhor em Portugal pois os meus pais fazem lá férias há 30 anos
> A água é fria claro, e tem vento, como qualquer uma no litoral oeste.  Estavam a dar 17-18ºC para amanhã (água). Mas se fores à praia Formosa, pequenina e muito abrigada, a sul da vila, a nortada, se aparecer, não se sente tanto.


Obrigado João, tenho que ver isso, como dão 43/44 para amanhã aqui...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 22:55)

remember disse:


> Obrigado João, tenho que ver isso, como dão 43/44 para amanhã aqui...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


De nada!  E mesmo se estiver algum vento será bem melhor do que torrar na Póvoa com 44ºC! 
Disse à minha mãe para ir lá passar estes dias, se a vires diz-lhe olá 

Desculpem o off-topic, é do calor


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 23:05)

A máxima hoje foi de *43,2ºC* a 0,3ºC do record histórico, deverá ser batido amanha. 

Agora estão ainda uns incríveis 33,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

De regresso a Lisboa, sigo com *31,8ºC* em Loures. Que forno terrível, sobretudo depois de ter estado 8 dias a acampar em Aveiro (S. Jacinto), onde estava fresco todas as noites, devido à proximidade ao oceano.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Actual saída do Arome...Já não tenho adjectivos.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 23:21)

Não desce nem por mais uma, preciso de vento de Sul... 33.8ºC, 32% de HR e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 23:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Actual saída do Arome...Já não tenho adjectivos.


Esperemos que não se verifiquem essas previsões... se não...


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 23:27)

O raio da temperatura até sobe a noite 

Estão 33,3ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2018 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Actual saída do Arome...Já não tenho adjectivos.


Porra, até rebenta a escala.


----------



## Geopower (3 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

A reportar de Belém junto ao estuário.
Está uma brisa ligeira vinda do oceano.
Sente-se bem a diferença de temperatura em relação a Telheiras onde estão 33.2°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 23:50)

Boa noite pessoal,

Então, depois ir ao telhado ver o RS  da minha estação, tudo ok!Ainda está ótimo! 
Analisei todos os registos à minha volta nas estações WU em Azeitão, e vi estes registos: 44.6°c , 43.3°c, do membro  @vortex , 40.1°c da estação que uso como referência ao lado do meu trabalho em Sesimbra,  e que foi escolhida no concurso de apostas com um registo histórico de 40.4°c , e confirmação do IPMA de 43.2°c em Setúbal, dou como válida a minha máxima recorde de 44.5°c , provavelmente a mais alta que Azeitão já conheceu!

Curiosamente , hoje a noite segue mais fresca que ontem! 

Tatual:29.9°c 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 23:51)

Impressionante, depois de uma mínima de *+25ºC* e de uma máxima de *+42,4ºC,* são 23h52m e ainda tenho *+30,5ºC*!


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Ago 2018 às 23:56)

Aqui já descemos o patamar dos 30°, vamos com 29.5° 
Espero que desça mais uns 4 graus até perto das 5 da manhã.


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 23:58)

É a loucura!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 00:02)

Que noite!! não tenho memoria de ver a meia noite 33,2ºC por aqui...


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 00:02)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Aqui já descemos o patamar dos 30°, vamos com 29.5°
> Espero que desça mais uns 4 graus até perto das 5 da manhã.



O Entroncamento costuma ter umas inversões jeitosas!


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

jonekko disse:


> É a loucura!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual por aqui a subir, estou tramado, 33.8ºC ia tão bem a descer!!!


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 00:08)

remember disse:


> O Entroncamento costuma ter umas inversões jeitosas!



De facto, é do 8 ao 80 !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 00:12)

Por aqui ao contrário de ontem continua a descer! Brisa boa de Sul
Também ninguém merece duas noites como a de ontem seguidas!

Tatual: 29.6°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 00:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Actual saída do Arome...Já não tenho adjectivos.



Aquelas manchas brancas é o que eu penso que é...?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 00:15)

Pela Figueira a noite pareceu-me ter uma brisa mais fresca do que a anterior. Metade do país está aqui, como de costume às sextas em Agosto!


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 00:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui ao contrário de ontem continua a descer! Brisa boa de Sul
> Também ninguém merece duas noites como a de ontem seguidas!
> 
> Tatual: 29.6°c
> ...



Hoje não me safo, mais vale ficar por aqui mais um pouco a ver se desce, nem com tudo aberto... o vento é fraco e corre uma aragem abafada, minha nossa!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 00:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Então, depois ir ao telhado ver o RS  da minha estação, tudo ok!Ainda está ótimo!
> E de muito analisar todos os registos a minha volta nas estações WU em Azeitão e ver estes registos: 44.6°c , 43.3°c, do membro  @vortex , 40.1°c da estação que uso como referência ao lado do meu trabalho em Sesimbra,  e que foi escolhida no concurso de apostas com um registo histórico de 40.4°c , e confirmação do IPMA de 43.2°c em Setúbal, dou como válida a minha máxima recorde de 44.5°c , provavelmente a mais alta que Azeitão já conheceu!
> ...


Então... parabéns?  Até o azeite ferve com essa temperatura!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 00:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Então... parabéns?  Até o azeite ferve com essa temperatura!


E provavelmente amanhã vou fazer o teste do ovo estrelado no alcatrão 

Estou a rir.me , mas isto não está para brincadeiras! Tem sido dias duros João !

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 00:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E provavelmente amanhã vou fazer o teste do ovo estrelado no alcatrão
> 
> Estou a rir.me , mas isto não está para brincadeiras! Tem sido dias duros João !
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Tu e eu!  
Eu sei... força aí! Não há mal que para sempre dure!


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2018 às 00:37)

Costa de Caparica agora á noite, praia brutal e água a meter inveja ao Algarve. Deve andar pelos 21°C. Está tudo em pleno areal e no mar. Aqui por Almada estão 29,8°C.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 00:41)

criz0r disse:


> Costa de Caparica agora á noite, praia brutal e água a meter inveja ao Algarve. Deve andar pelos 21°C. Está tudo em pleno areal e no mar. Aqui por Almada estão 29,8°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Estava por acaso a ver isso no site do ipma à pouco, temperatura de 21ºC/21.5ºC para essa zona é muito bom.

Até a Portela de Sacavém não sai dos 33ºC... Não sei que se passa a minha estação não tem informação no sumário do WU.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 00:41)

32,3ºC isto de dia já era mau entao a noite nem se fala... quem gosta de calor está no paraíso...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 00:44)

Ainda uns belos *32,4°C*. Se não estivesse tão tarde daria um saltinho à praia. 
Há umas horas ainda soprava um ventinho que aliviava, mas agora nem uma folhinha se mexe.


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 00:59)

Descida de quase um grau, vento rodou para N e a humidade deu um salto.
32.2ºC,39% de HR e vento fraco de N 2 km/h


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 01:06)

Por aqui estagnou nos 28°C.
A brisa foi-se.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2018 às 01:07)

32,8°C na A1 em Alverca agora.
32%

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 01:11)

E continua a descer finalmente...
Impressionante a mancha vermelha escura desde Lisboa até Vila Franca de Xira












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (4 Ago 2018 às 01:21)

Boa noite a todos. Já à algum tempo que não comentava no fórum... Reportando da Venteira, Amadora. Sensor marca 31º lá fora... Fortíssimo!!!


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 01:28)

Zulo disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Já à algum tempo que não comentava no fórum... Reportando da Venteira, Amadora. Sensor marca 31º lá fora... Fortíssimo!!!



Também está fortissimo dentro de casa, 31.2ºC, já não sou o único. Tentar dormir, vento fraco de Sul, mas que traz humidade
30.6ºC, 44% de HR


----------



## Zulo (4 Ago 2018 às 01:35)

remember disse:


> Também está fortissimo dentro de casa, 31.2ºC, já não sou o único. Tentar dormir, vento fraco de Sul, mas que traz humidade
> 30.6ºC, 44% de HR


Verdade. Está calor nesta zona da casa, mas aqui até tenho desculpa, é a varanda da cozinha, exposta ao sol desde as 10:00 até ao pôr do mesmo. (mesmo com estores e etc, é um calor abrasador).
Eu como estou de férias fico na piscina até às 02/03... Quando der mesmo sono devo conseguir dormir. Penso que na zona dos quartos a temperatura deve rondar os 25 graus.


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 01:44)

Sigo com 27.3°, incrível descida. E continua...


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 01:52)

Ainda nos 30,2℃ pode ser que venha ai um ventinho de SW e baixe isto para os 20 mas já tenho duvidas... Amanha vai rebentar todos os recordes


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 02:03)

Por aqui, depois de ter descido para os 31º, já vai em nova subida, nos 32,5º 
Esta casa está de portas e janelas fechadas há 2 dias e, pelos vistos, assim terá que continuar...


----------



## Rachie (4 Ago 2018 às 02:30)

Máxima de sexta feira na Venda do Pinheiro 42 
Neste momento ainda estão 29 na varanda e dentro de casa subiu dos 23 para quase 25. Hoje já vai ser mais difícil dormir.
Amanhã tenho de ir para o meio da fornalha (margem sul). 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (4 Ago 2018 às 02:39)

20ºC boa inversão!!! Costa da Caparica é líder nas inversões, eu bem sei o frio que passo no inverno nas noites calmas ... com negativos às vezes ( estou a 1km da estação da praia da rainha ou nem isso 800m prai )


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2018 às 03:29)

Impossível dormir por aqui, ainda nos 30°C... Acho que nunca vi nada assim.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Ago 2018 às 07:03)

Bom dia! Aí vem ele para nos queimar 
Que bem que sabe este fresquinho pela manhã! 20 graus 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 07:06)

Boas,

Mínima super tropical de 27, 9 graus.
Neste momento registo 32, 1 graus!!
Enfim... Siga o massacre.
Ter dois dias consecutivos com máxima de 40/41 tornava este evento ainda mais raro por cá.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia, Por aqui também uma mínima super tropical, *+27,8ºC*! 
Ai o inferno que isto vai ser hoje...


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 07:22)

Bom dia 
Por aqui tropical só mesmo os sumos 
Mínima e actual de 18.2°C


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia, mais uma noite mal dormida 
Mínima de 26°C, ainda o que me safa é o rio Tejo estar aqui mesmo perto, menos de 1 Km sem obstáculos.

Preparados para o terror? 
Previsão 
Netatmo:43°C
IPMA:44°C

Quem acerta?









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 08:21)

Bom dia

Mínima: *24,8ºC *
Mais uma noite quente e sem uma única brisa para refrescar  
Custa-me a acreditar que hoje vai ser o pior dia...  

T. Atual: *28,9ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Ago 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia

Samora Correia 8:18 AM com 26.6.C com possível subida de mais de 20 graus

A questão nem é tanto o calor, sempre fez calor mais grau menos grau, o problema para mim é que cresci com 4 estações bem definidas, e não com esta coisa de estar 20º num dia e no outro 47.

Lembro-me que no ano do meu curso militar estar um calor infernal (morreram dois instruendos no curso de comandos com golpe de calor), e de estar em Badajoz com temperaturas de 45º mas lá esta nessa altura estamos mais adaptados e era normal, e não era noticia


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dia @RStorm  poderá ser para uns locais e outros não, logo vemos.
A subir bem, 27.8°C, apesar da humidade alta ainda.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2018 às 08:26)

28,0°C
59%
Santa Iria junto ao rio (IC2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 08:31)

remember disse:


> Bom dia @RStorm  poderá ser para uns locais e outros não, logo vemos.
> A subir bem, 27.8°C, apesar da humidade alta ainda.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Bom dia @remember
A previsão para o Montijo é de 43ºC, não me admirava nada de chegar a esse valor, mas de qualquer das maneiras vou aguardar pois há sítios que vão ser bem piores...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia, Minima de 21.8ºC, por agora estão 24.8ºC e céu cheio de poeira, a máxima de ontem no Couço foi de 42,6ºC mas no Bairro da Areia ( Coruche) foi de 43,4ºC, hoje deve de ser mais elevada.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 08:41)

O IPMA prevê *+47ºC* para Santarém!


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

Mínima de esta noite por aqui, record super-desértico de sempre, *30,5ºC* *!!! *

De acordo com a amplitude térmica habitual desta altura (18ºC) a máxima será de... *48,5ºC* 

Já vamos com 36,5ºC........................... às 8h50m


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 09:26)

Não estou por casa mas parece que o meu sensor segue com 35,9 graus. 
Queres ver que ainda bato os 40,8 de ontem??!!


----------



## Brites (4 Ago 2018 às 09:28)

Finalmente começamos a fazer parte de um país precavido e com preocupação pela segurança dos seus cidadãos! 
Pequenos promenores que fazem a diferença
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 09:35)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais uma mínima "estúpidamente" alta , super tropical, ou o que lhe quiserem chamar! Eu chamo.lhe "uma noite de cão"  Ninguém merece!  *27.6ºc  *Se ontem por esta hora já estava quente, hoje já estão mais* 2.3ºc* que ontem à mesma hora! Já sigo com *34.8ºc* às* 9.27H* , sinceramente não me lembro de tal coisa! Talvez em 2003 ,mas a falta de registos não o deixa constatar! O vento esse , que à dois dias se evaporou! Nada se  mexe lá fora, impressionante! Hoje noto muito mais poeiras saharianas no ar!  Se as previsões tanto do IPMA , como dos modelos estiverem certas, a temperatura máxima absoluta já regista por mim de *44.5ºc* no dia de ontem, poderá hoje ser novamente batida! .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 09:37)

Já agora uma foto que tirei ao inicio da manhã tipo Sahara. Lol



bb code img


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 09:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mais uma mínima "estúpidamente" alta , super tropical, ou o que lhe quiserem chamar! Eu chamo.lhe "uma noite de cão"  Ninguém merece!  *27.6ºc  *Se ontem por esta hora já estava quente, hoje já estão mais* 2.3ºc* que ontem à mesma hora! Já sigo com *34.8ºc* às* 9.27H* , sinceramente não me lembro de tal coisa! Talvez em 2003 ,mas a falta de registos não o deixa constatar! O vento esse , que à dois dias se evaporou! Nada se  mexe lá fora, impressionante! Hoje noto muito mais poeiras saharianas no ar!  Se as previsões tanto do IPMA , como dos modelos estiverem certas, a temperatura máxima absoluta já regista por mim de *44.5ºc* no dia de ontem, poderá hoje ser novamente batida! .



Mínima super tropical, lestada etc já vamos tendo alguns vocábulos


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 09:39)

Acabo de receber SMS.
Muito bem.
Temperatura actual de 27.6°C


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 09:40)

Inferno literalmente.. Minima de 26,4℃

Agora já vai com 34,9℃ e por este ritmo hoje aqui deve chegar perto dos 45℃

Em casa já se este super mal ate falta o ar com tudo as escuras e ventiladores ligados...


----------



## meko60 (4 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

Bom dia!
Mínima bem tropical,28,4ºC.....e já vai nos 30,2ºC.Recebi o aviso do PROCIV, para o alerta de risco máximo de incendio para o distrito de Setúbal.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 09:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mais uma mínima "estúpidamente" alta , super tropical, ou o que lhe quiserem chamar! Eu chamo.lhe "uma noite de cão"  Ninguém merece!  *27.6ºc  *Se ontem por esta hora já estava quente, hoje já estão mais* 2.3ºc* que ontem à mesma hora! Já sigo com *34.8ºc* às* 9.27H* , sinceramente não me lembro de tal coisa! Talvez em 2003 ,mas a falta de registos não o deixa constatar! O vento esse , que à dois dias se evaporou! Nada se  mexe lá fora, impressionante! Hoje noto muito mais poeiras saharianas no ar!  Se as previsões tanto do IPMA , como dos modelos estiverem certas, a temperatura máxima absoluta já regista por mim de *44.5ºc* no dia de ontem, poderá hoje ser novamente batida! .


Não te invejo... pega na família e "foge" para o litoral oeste!  Se eu aqui com 30ºC já estou a destilar... nem sei o que faria com essas temperaturas. Provavelmente ficava dentro da banheira o dia inteiro!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 09:51)

Mandaram me esta foto tirada perto de Alcabideche, pelas 9:30 da manhã.
Enfim dia terrível.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mínima super tropical, lestada etc já vamos tendo alguns vocábulos


Já começa a faltar adjectivos para o atual momento, é o que é  Mas se for possível a patente de "Noites de cão" é minha 



João Pedro disse:


> Não te invejo... pega na família e "foge" para o litoral oeste!  Se eu aqui com 30ºC já estou a destilar... nem sei o que faria com essas temperaturas. Provavelmente ficava dentro da banheira o dia inteiro!



Infelizmente por motivos profissionais não pudemos fugir para lado nenhum, lá por casa já não se abre as janelas à dois dias, nem o Argo (gato) quer ir à rua  Goste ou não se goste deles , nestas alturas os A/C são a melhor coisa que alguém inventou  Hoje será mais uma tarde em modo "penumbra"


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 10:05)

Enfim hoje deve de ser a doer já estão 32.5ºC ( +1.9ºC) em relação a ontem.


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 10:27)

Balanço das máx e min aqui na Amora (sensores e termómetros dentro de uma caixa ventilada) numa varanda voltada a NE sem edifícios em frente:

Ontem: máxima de 38.1ºC (na velhinha WM-918) e 39ºC no termómetro de máximas e mínimas
Esta noite: mínima de 25.8ºC no sensor e 27 no termómetro.

Há 15 minutos já registava 33ºC e o termohigrómetro indicava 50% de HR (determinado por tabela). Um outro sensor (o da WM já morreu) indicava apenas 30%,não sei em qual confiar mas aposto mais no método tradicional (Temps em termómetro seco e húmido). 

Neste momento a WM já vai nos 34ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 10:28)

34.4ºC.


----------



## AJJ (4 Ago 2018 às 10:35)

Acabei de receber uma sms da proteção civil de risco extremo de incendios

Neste momento 33 graus e 36 de sensação térmica


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 10:38)

Lá de casa informaram-me que estão *36,7ºC*. Valor record para 10:30 da manhã, o que é assustador.
Relembro que passei o mês inteiro de Julho sem uma única máxima de *25ºC, *ou seja, não tive  um unico  dia de verão( Temp.máxima > 25ºC)

A estação amadora que parece no wunderground em Alcabideche regista valores mais altos que a realidade. (40,3ºC)
Um pequeno exemplo como um simples termómetro de 4 euros, quando devidamente instalado pode ser mais util do que a temperatura registada por uma estação de 200 euros...


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 10:45)

A esta hora da manha já 33 graus em Lisboa com 23% de HR...as casas comecam a acusar este calor medonho, ontem já tinha a sala a 27 graus (apesar de ter janelas novas que são térmicas e estores novos) e até o chão da minha varanda (que está dentro de casa) estava quente, e está hoje...
Nas paredes tb se sente bem , encosta-se a mão à parede e tudo está quente...
E vivo num rc chao, imagino os andares por cima de mim!!! Um horror!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

Já passa dos* 36ºC*!?!?! 

Horrível, nem quero imaginar nas localidades que se vão aproximar de 47ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 10:53)

As paredes da casa que dão para a rua toda a noite tiveram quentes agora estão a ferver, impossível não aquecer a casa, isto só quem tem AC se pode salvar..

Estão lá fora 37,5ºC agora e em casa já está a rondar os 30ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 10:55)

Todos em sintonia! Não restam dúvidas , o dia hoje vai ser ainda pior! Não se pode com o gajo! *38ºc* ás *10.53H *, mais um *1.2ºc* que ontem à mesma hora!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 11:06)

Mais uma manhã igual ás anteriores, com bastante calor já a esta hora.
Hoje acordei ás 6:30 da manhã para regar as árvores de fruto e horta, pois agora nem mesmo ao final da tarde se consegue trabalhar com tanto calor.
O vale da minha horta, é um bom local de inversão de temperatura, pois as ervas estavam bem molhadas pelo orvalho da noite.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 11:08)

Já estão 38ºC sem vento o ar está muito pesado... nem na praia se deve conseguir aguentar só malucos lá vão passar este dia... só se dentro de agua com um tubo para respirar


----------



## jonekko (4 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

Por aqui já estamos assim... Temperatura bem superior ao dia de ontem pela mesma hora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 11:10)

Boas! Felizmente a Figueira continua a ter das noites mais "frias" do território, ontem à noite liguei o ar-condicionado natural a partir das 11, o quarto estava bem agradável quando me fui deitar, mas claro que foi aquecendo, e acordei às 7 cheio de calor, solução? Mais uns 15 minutos de janela aberta! Sabia tão bem o fresco nessa altura, a estação do IPMA daqui tinha 18,8ºC às 7. Também de referir que já com o sol nascido, se foi verificando o rápido subir da temperatura, para as 7 e um quarto, quando fui de novo dormir, já não estava assim tão fresco...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia!
Que...Ca...lor!!
Já estão *34,1°C*. Mais 4°C que ontem e mais 6°C que anteontem à mesma hora. 
Também recebi a mensagem da proteção civil e parece que fecharam alguns pontos de Monsanto como forma de prevenção, muito bem.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

38,1ºC isto é demais.


----------



## Iuri (4 Ago 2018 às 11:23)

Noite tórrida.
Agora 35ºC - Cascais


----------



## Rachie (4 Ago 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia. Também já recebi o SMS, até no número do trabalho.

A mínima aqui foi altíssima 28.1. Fui para a cama por volta das 3 da manhã e ainda estava bastante abafado sem correr uma brisa sequer.

Acordei às 10.30, fui ver a temperatura e fiquei em choque. Já marcava 36.8 

Os gatos (especialmente ela) são mais malucos que eu e foram para a rua curtir o calor. A gata ainda se deitou ao sol 

Neste momento sigo com 38.9 e já nem eu (que cresci em Pegões, habituadissima a temperaturas altas) quero ir à rua 

Espera-me uma viagem à margem sul para visitar familiares. Medo!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 11:54)

Esqueci-me de de partilhar que hoje às 07:30 passei na estrada do Pisão, e por lá o carro registou 24ºC.
E não é a questão do vento ser NE, estava vento nulo, dado ser o sitio mais frio do concelho, mesmo em noites de lestada(não tão extremas como esta), chegava a registar variações de 10-12ºC da minha casa a aquele sitio.
A diferença foi de apenas 5/6ºC, saí com 30ºC e na cova estavam 24ºC,só mostra que está tanto calor acumulado, que os vales  mesmo com a habitual acção da inversão não conseguem libertar grande calor, porventura o facto do céu não estar tão limpo pode ser uma atenuante.


----------



## AJJ (4 Ago 2018 às 11:57)

Actualmente, 37º

A fraca qualidade de construção nos predios de Lisboa só piora


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:00)

*12:00*
Ulgueira, Sintra - cota 235 mts, 
Segue com *38,9ºC*, *SURREAL*!


----------



## jorgeanimal (4 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

@lourinhã, 37.9ºC com 40% de humidade às 12h.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

Setúbal e Pegões - IPMA:

- Ontem 10 UTC:..... 34,1 ºC
- Hoje 10 UTC:......... *37,1 ºC*


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

O dia de hoje vai pulverizar os recordes no oeste. Terrugem e litoral de Sintra a escaldar. Muito perto dos 40°.incrivel.


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 12:12)

Imagino o gentio nas praias em redor de Sintra, se ontem em dia de semana estavam a abarrotar...de facto para ir para a Praia hoje , será para cima da Praia das maçãs, ericeira, santa cruz ou ainda mais para cima, Baleal...
Aliás segundo indicações para hoje que seria o dia mais quente segundo o Ipma, a praia com menos temperatura aqui em redor de lisboa seria santa cruz...
Portanto a arriscar a loucura de ir à praia num dia destes seria mesmo apostar em Santa Cruz...digo eu...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

E já estão uns belos *37,0°C*. 
Hoje vai doer...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

41.7ºC assim é de Loucos e eu que tenho que ir trabalhar á tade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 12:16)

*       12.13H,  *Barreira dos 40ªc ,ultrapassada novamente pelo 3ª consecutivo!


----------



## Edward (4 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

Boas tardes

38,2°C de momento...tem subido a um ritmo de 1°C a cada quarto de hora...não sei até onde vai parar hoje!

A dúvida já nem é se vai bater record por estas bandas, mas sim por quantos vai o record actual ser batido.


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (4 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

tucha disse:


> Imagino o gentio nas praias em redor de Sintra, se ontem em dia de semana estavam a abarrotar.



Estou na Praia Grande, bastante cheia claro e a água está fresca mas muito agradável neste calor

Às 10h a passar por Bicesse o termómetro do carro marcava 38C, incrível mesmo


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

O calor tem sido tanto, que ve-se por estes lados, que mesmo com os pivots de rega, a regar diariamente todos os dias, os campos de milho, observa-se bem que o milho está completamente desidratado, e algumas plantas já começam a secar.
Os vales estão neste momento cobertos de poeiras, reduzindo em muito a visibilidade.


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:25)

Boas. O dia aparenta estar mais quente do que o de ontem. Uma noite terrível em termos de calor... nem mesmo junto ao rio se estava bem!

*41.3ºC* (wunderground.com)


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 12:26)

Incrível....já estão *42,3ºC *


----------



## DRC (4 Ago 2018 às 12:30)

Boa tarde,

Registo *38,5ºC* pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 12:31)

Em Tomar neste momento

Actual 43.3  °C
Aparente 49 °C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 12:31)

A estação do Vale de S. Gião (Loures) segue já com 40,7ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

42ºC, mas temperatura aparente é de 44ºC.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

Está bonito, está: 

MeteoTomar actualmente *+43,3ºC!!*!
MeteoAbrantes actualmente *+42,5ºC!!!

*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 12:35)

Tanto se queixavam que não havia calor, agora ai o têm, 42.3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:36)

bem deixa lá ver se é hoje que vou estrelar ovos para a rua...

*43.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 12:36)

Estou a chegar a máxima de ontem, estão agora *43,0ºC* enfim um dia para entrar na historia


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 12:37)

MeteoTomar acabou de bater o record absoluto de 2016, com 43.5º, aparente 48.4º e humidex em 51.2º  Calor extremo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Ago 2018 às 12:40)

lsalvador disse:


> MeteoTomar acabou de bater o record absoluto de 2016, com 43.5º, aparente 48.4º e humidex em 51.2º  Calor extremo



Antes das 13...
Será que o ritmo de subida hoje será igual a ontem? É que se for bate-se o recorde nacional e as máximas previstas..


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

43ºC já, vai ser duro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

Se calhar é impressão minha e sou eu que já estou saturada mas parece-me que está mais quente hoje na Figueira. Acordei por volta das sete e pouco com calor.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se calhar é impressão minha e sou eu que já estou saturada mas parece-me que está mais quente hoje na Figueira. Acordei por volta das sete e pouco com calor.


Possível, não tenho bem noção da temperatura agora porque tenho tudo fechado, mas olha que acordei por volta dessa hora e até estava fresco, aproveitei e abri as janelas uns minutos e foi excelente para me refrescar o quarto!


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 12:44)

E juntar o alerta amarelo para trovoadas para a tarde, esta-se a compor o ramalhete.  espero que os "malucos" não se lembre de coisas.


----------



## Stormlover (4 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

41 ºC brisa marítima ligeira inferior a 5 km/h ...
Há bocado o vento temporariamente soprou de leste e ficou 43.5ºC ...........


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Possível, não tenho bem noção da temperatura agora porque tenho tudo fechado, mas olha que acordei por volta dessa hora e até estava fresco, aproveitei e abri as janelas uns minutos e foi excelente para me refrescar o quarto!



Sim, abri a janela às 8h e havia uma brisa. Mas é impossível dormir de janela aberta porque estou no centro da cidade e o barulho é enorme.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 12:46)

Já passou a máxima de ontem, estão *43,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:51)

Abrantes já vai nos 43,3ºC...nem quero imaginar em Alvega, 44,5ºC/45ºC ?
Impressionante.
É hoje que cai o record de Amareleja.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 12:52)

*43,7ºC *onde irá isto parar


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 12:54)

43.4ºC estou quase a bater o meu record que é de 43.8ºC.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

miguel disse:


> Estou a chegar a máxima de ontem, estão agora *43,0ºC* enfim um dia para entrar na historia


Tens actualmente *+43,8ºC!!! *


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

43,5ºC do lado sueste e 42 C do noroeste, bem digo que vai para os 48, estão mais cerca 5 graus que ontem à mesma hora e chegou aos 43.
Na rua, do carro, apanhei 41 em Loures e 42 em Massamá.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 12:58)

Pronto recorde batido, 43,9ºC e vai ser bem mais.


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 13:09)

42° C agora, e a subir!


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

*43.7ºC *, recorde batido também (era de quinta feira)


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 13:15)

Aí vai ela bem lançada, acompanhada de lestada fraca  

T. Atual: *38,7ºC *
HR: 25%
Vento: E / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2018 às 13:15)

Se isto fosse matemática, diria que hoje iria bater nos 43°C, pois sigo com quase mais um grau que ontem à esta hora.
Assim, neste momento, 36.6°C na Quinta do Conde, após mínima altíssima de 25.8°C.
Daqui a nada, Lisboa comigo para trabalhar... Dasss...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 13:16)

*38,8°C*. 
Máxima de ontem batida. É hoje que chego aos 40°C pela primeira vez.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

*44,2ºC*  sem comentários


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 13:21)

Está um bafo lá fora...        

Por aqui vá vou com *+40ºC.  *

A estação meteorológica amadora de Azeitão Brejos de Azeitão do membro @vortex tem actualmente* +42.4ºC, +0,7ºC* do que ontem à mesma hora!


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 13:23)

39 graus em Lisboa, 15 de HR...
44 é o que se prevê para hoje para Lisboa...a esta hora ter isto, é capaz de lá chegar...!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:25)

Atalização do IPMA 12h - Coruche *41.8ºC*
Coruche (Santana do Mato / wunderground.com) *43.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:25)

woww acabaram me de me informar lá de casa , que em Alcabideche estão *41,1ºC*!!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 13:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> woww acabaram me de me informar lá de casa , que em Alcabideche estão *41,1ºC*!!


Impressionante!


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 13:26)

Atenção Médio Tejo, as estações meteorológicas amadoras de Tomar e Abrantes já foram aos *+43,9ºC* e *+43,6ºC* respectivamente e ainda são só 13h26m!


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

A WM-918 mede 36,7º e os 3 analógicos registam 37º, todos dentro do abrigo à sombra, voltados para NE. A Auriol ao lado mas ao sol (sensor no anemómetro), regista 39,5ºC.


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 13:30)

tucha disse:


> 39 graus em Lisboa, 15 de HR...
> 44 é o que se prevê para hoje para Lisboa...a esta hora ter isto, é capaz de lá chegar...!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk



45ºC previstos para as estações da Ajuda e do Jardim Botânico.................


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Impressionante!



Sim esta zona está rodeada com valores dessa ordem.
Que vaga demoníaca, porra.
No vale do Cabreiro devem estar uns 43ºC...


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

Ja começa a aparecer a trovoada, Zona centro fogo em Fungalvaz :S


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

david 6 disse:


> *43.7ºC *, recorde batido também (era de quinta feira)


Imagino na estação do IPMA...

*43.3ºC* (wunderground.com)


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:36)

*43.9ºC*, estagnou um bocado, está a levantar um ventinho


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

Ai está o ventinho de NW  e fez baixar para os 43,6ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

Tive que sair agora à rua , está demoníaco! Sensação horrível 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (4 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

Atingidos os *41ºC* agora mesmo aqui.


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Rui Alex disse:


> A WM-918 mede 36,7º e os 3 analógicos registam 37º, todos dentro do abrigo à sombra, voltados para NE. A Auriol ao lado mas ao sol (sensor no anemómetro), regista 39,5ºC.



É um 3º andar do lado noroeste e 5º do lado sueste, altitude cerca de 200m:

Lado sueste:
- Globatronics, à sombra, 43,6ºC
- Auriol, com sol indirecto, 45,5ºC
Lado noroeste:
- Auriol, à sombra, fora da janela , 42,5ºC
- Auriol, na varanda, à sombra das plantas, 41,5ºC

Registo mais próximo:


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 13:43)

Aqui vai se fortalecendo o recorde para ficar eterno *45,4ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 13:43)

Oh bolas 44ºC já


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 13:44)

Já fio batido o recorde de 41.1°C que era do ano 2016.
Pela análise do valor  de variação horária e aos 15 min,  é  de esperar que continue em subida, vamos ver até onde.


----------



## Geopower (4 Ago 2018 às 13:44)

Telheiras segue com 39.8°C.
Mínima: 29.1°C.
Mais parece que se está na India


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Ago 2018 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,
Muito calor, por aqui 41.4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vai se fortalecendo o recorde para ficar eterno *45,4ºC*


Que valor absurdo!


----------



## Edward (4 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

*41.7°C*


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

38°C em Nafarros, Sintra. Só se está bem dentro de água. 
Já há estragos na produção de uva na região Oeste,  Torres e Alenquer. Muito escaldão nos cachos.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

A ver se o ipma confirma estes valores... Nunca vi nada parecido em Setúbal... 45,6,℃


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

44.4ºC e eu vou trabalhar, hoje é que vou assar.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

Um colega do trabalho disse-me agora que estão 45ºC no Couço,Coruche -Santarém.
Registados pelo termómetro do carro.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

*40ºC  *onde é que isto vai parar...


----------



## AJJ (4 Ago 2018 às 13:56)

Neste momento 41º e 43º de sensação termica.

Pelos vistos não vai chegar aos 45º como previsto


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 14:05)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vai se fortalecendo o recorde para ficar eterno *45,4ºC*


Não vale, estar a assar sardinhas com a a estação meteorológica ao lado!


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 14:07)

Neste momento baixou para os 44,4ºC
A máxima até agora foi de 45,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:08)

*40,3°C* !! É a primeira vez que vejo mais de 40°C por aqui, impressionante!


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

*44.3ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

miguel disse:


> Neste momento baixou para os 44,4ºC
> A máxima até agora foi de 45,6ºC


Valor histórico para Setúbal, bolas.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:13)

Incrível...

Ontem/ Hoje - 13horas
*Alvega: 38,4ºC / 43,2ºc
Pegões: 39,9ºC / 42,8ºC
Alcacer do Sal: 40,6ºC/ 42,4ºC
*
Hoje é o dia...


----------



## romeupaz (4 Ago 2018 às 14:13)

A minha estação do centro de Leiria acabou de bater nos 45°C e eu tenho uma ventoinha apontada aquilo...

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

*40,5ºC *a máxima anual já foi batida...


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

44,9ºc em coruche ipma 14:00


----------



## rbsmr (4 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

Temperaturas no distrito de Lisboa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 14:19)

Lisboa (Geofísico): 41,3 ºC às 13 UTC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:20)

rbsmr disse:


> Temperaturas no distrito de Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totalmente absurdo! Nunca tinha visto nada disto em Lisboa...


----------



## Stormlover (4 Ago 2018 às 14:20)

Ontem as 14 utc no ipma Coruche marcava 42.8 ...
Hoje as 13 utc marca 44.9 !!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:20)

Coruche *44.9ºC* na estação do IPMA às 13h UTC!! 

*43.7ºC *(Coruche/Santana do Mato -wunderground.com)


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

Mas segundo a SIC ainda há um record máximo absoluto que não foi destronado: Amareleja 2003:  47.3º C.  Comparado com isto, as nossas medições ainda estão fraquinhas.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

Episódio brutal


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Milagreee..vento e temperatura a cair a pique 41,2ªC


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

Record de 42.7°C
Agora já 41.7°C


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

A minha auriol ao Sol já bateu os 41ºC (agora baixou para 40.7º).

Mas a WM-918, à sombra, dentro da caixa abrigo e voltada para NE, já bateu o record máximo de ontem e de sempre, desde que a tenho: 38,3ºC. Os termómetros analógicos ao lado concordam todos com 38-39 também. Pelo menos duas horas mais cedo do que ontem. Se continuar a aquecer, devem chegar aos 40. A ver vamos.

Edit:
O termohigrómetro analógico indica HR 32%.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 14:30)

*41,1ºC  *


----------



## jorgeanimal (4 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

@lourinhã  em poucos minutos desceu dos 40.1ºC para os 33.7ºC...culpado? O vento rodou para NW e aumentou a intensidade


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

vento maravilhoso, já baixou para os 40,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

*44.5ºC*


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

miguel disse:


> vento maravilhoso, já baixou para os 40,9ºC


Manda um bocadinho para aqui


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

RStorm disse:


> Manda um bocadinho para aqui



é só o vento voltar a rodar ou simplesmente parar por completo que volto para os 45ºC 

agora 41,1ºC


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

Rui Alex disse:


> A minha auriol ao Sol já bateu os 41ºC (agora baixou para 40.7º).
> 
> Mas a WM-918, à sombra, dentro da caixa abrigo e voltada para NE, já bateu o record máximo de ontem e de sempre, desde que a tenho: 38,3ºC. Os termómetros analógicos ao lado concordam todos com 38-39 também. Pelo menos duas horas mais cedo do que ontem. Se continuar a aquecer, devem chegar aos 40. A ver vamos.
> 
> ...



A minha de sol indirecto, já bateu nos 47ºC!!!!!!!!!
Como o sol está mais encoberto agora, com as poeiras, baixou para uns modestos 45ºC...


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

Hoje - 13 horas UTC
*Alvega: +44,8ºC
Coruche: +44,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Cheguei a casa fui consultar o sensor t. Actual /t. Máxima de 42,3 graus!! Ar sufocante na rua.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

incrivel 45ºc é o valor mais alto da minha estação ultrapassando os 43.8ºc


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

*40,2°C* por aqui. Nunca na vida pensei ver temperaturas destas por aqui...
E ainda temos uma longa tarde pela frente...


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

*44.7ºC*


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 14:42)




----------



## jonekko (4 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

Por aqui estamos assim. E eu com 27º em casa tenho que sair.... Que nervos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (4 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá e após mínima record de 25.8°c, sigo agora com 42.8°c, Record de ontem igualado l. 
O heat index Vai nos 45°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

aumento mais para 45.1ºc


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 14:46)

A temperatura agora estagnou nos 41,0ºC  com vento fraco constante


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:47)

Desceu para 41,0 graus


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:49)

*40,1°C*, vai descendo lentamente. 
Máxima (até agora): *40,3°C* 
Gago Coutinho vai bater o recorde de 42,0°C, de certeza...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

desceu para os 44.8ºc


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

A estação do meteo Oeiras (Nova-Oeiras), acabou de bater o recorde absoluto de 40,0°C.
Estão *40,2°C* por lá.
Só um aspeto, é uma estação que está praticamente na praia...


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

Quinta do Conde, 41.9ºC ...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

Estava com pequena dúvida dos meus registos, perante isto estão correctos. 
Subida brusca no Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
Mais a norte sigo com 42,0 com lestada moderada, que forno dass


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 15:12)

death valleyrem 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75


----------



## Fall9 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:14)

Se continuar a descer, já se pode abrir as janelas, para arejar um bocado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

Máxima absurda de ontem batida! 44.6°c  já registados hoje, neste momento é um sobe e desde com o aparecimento do vento de NW  

Tatual:





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> desceu para os 44.8ºc



Ora aqui está uma coisa estranha de se ler!

A minha WM-918 super protegida, à sombra, num abrigo voltado a NE e numa varanda do 3º andar está a registar *39.3ºC*! Qualquer valor acima disto é sempre recorde absoluto para mim (e possivelmente para esta região, também...)

(A Auriol ao sol já vai nos 42,5ºC mas se não for à sombra, para mim não conta tanto).


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

Aqui a temperatura volta a subir e já vai nos 43,2ºC, custa a crer que volte para a máxima do dia e de sempre... *45.6ºC* (13:46)


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (4 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

Às 14h30 em São João das Lampas marcava 39C.
Às 15h em Alfragide 45C Mal consegui sair para a rua e enfiei-me logo no centro comercial.

O meu filho está a voltar do acampamento nacional em Leiria e nem quero imaginar o calor que têm sofrido por lá sempre estando ao ar livre ...


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

42,6ºc geofísico 45,1ºc coruche 15:00 ipma


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

*14h (UTC)
42,6ºC* em Lisboa (Geofísico)
*41,7ºC* em Gago Coutinho

O recorde de 2003 na capital também já está mais que ultrapassado.

*45,1ºC* em Coruche.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

*41,9ºC*, deve andar algum fogo aqui perto, existe algum fumo a leste e a luz já "piscou" duas vezes... 

EDIT: Off-topic - O fogo é em Pancas, Benavente!


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

Lisboa, Cais do Sodré

Actual 31.8  °C
Aparente 35 °C
Diferença 1 hora -4.8 °C
Diferença 24 horas +0.4 °C
40.3 °C (12:40 UTC) 23.2 °C (03:59 UTC)


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Tão rápido baixou tão rápido sobe... já vai nos 44,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Santo Estêvão está um calor incrível como acho que nunca senti...

O meu sensor sem rs mas à sombra indica *44.1ºC*, a estação da Proteção Civil de Benavente marca 43,8ºC.

Há pouco fui passear a cadela (teve mesmo que ser) e nota-se um calor doentio e um vento quente de Leste.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

boas por aqui já devo ter batido a máxima com 46.7 por agora veio o vento e baixou para 44.2.
A mínima foi de 19.5.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Surreal a estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche segue com *42,0ºC* e com brisa de SE!
Aqui tenho lestada moderada com *42,3ºC*.
Até momento tenho máxima de *42,5ºC,* valores inacreditáveis.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Alvega 45,5 ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

RStorm disse:


> *41,9ºC*, deve andar algum fogo aqui perto, existe algum fumo a leste e a luz já "piscou" duas vezes...
> 
> EDIT: Off-topic - O fogo é em Pancas, Benavente!


É em Benavente amigo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Trovoada_RU disse:


> Às 14h30 em São João das Lampas marcava 39C.
> Às 15h em Alfragide 45C Mal consegui sair para a rua e enfiei-me logo no centro comercial.
> 
> O meu filho está a voltar do acampamento nacional em Leiria e nem quero imaginar o calor que têm sofrido por lá sempre estando ao ar livre ...


Boas
A minha estação está mesmo ao lado do local do acampamento.
Felizmente hoje e ontem andaram de mangueira a regar os miúdos.
Temperatura actual nos 38.7°C


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Alvega nos 45.5 às 14UTC, acho difícil o record da amareleja cair acho que no máxima as temperaturas chegam aos 47.1


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

Alvega está claramente na corrida ao recorde nacional: *45,5* às 14h UTC (IPMA).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:30)

homem do mar disse:


> Alvega nos 45.5 às 14UTC, acho difícil o record da amareleja cair acho que no máxima as temperaturas chegam aos 47.1



Não acha nada difícil, Alvega ainda está com ritmo de subida e continuará por mais um bom bocado.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

44,8ºC agora


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

charlie17 disse:


> Alvega está claramente na corrida ao recorde nacional: *45,5* às 14h UTC (IPMA).


tem 2 horas para bater o record se não for até às 16 já não chega lá.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É em Benavente amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Infelizmente com este calor já era de esperar que isto acontecesse  E calhou logo numa reserva protegida


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Link para a estação Meteorologia de Ferreira do Zezere, pertencente a CM.

http://servicos.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt:8080/wdl/


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

homem do mar disse:


> tem 2 horas para bater o record se não for até às 16 já não chega lá.


Vamos ver, penso que ontem se registaram picos bem depois das 16h..


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

blade disse:


> death valleyrem
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75


Cá estão os tão "cobiçados" 50ºC!


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:34)

*45ºC!*


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 15:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá estão os tão "cobiçados" 50ºC!



Acho que é uma Oregon 928 com a protecção standard que trás de origem.


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

*42,4ºC*... isto está demais


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não acha nada difícil, Alvega ainda está com ritmo de subida e continuará por mais um bom bocado.





charlie17 disse:


> Vamos ver, penso que ontem se registaram picos bem depois das 16h..


EM outras estações sim mas Alvega ontem depois das 16 começou a descer.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 15:37)

Nova-Oeiras nos *41,3°C*...
Surreal! Tão perto da praia... 
Por cá, *40,4°C*...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Sigo com 42,6ºC

Pai do vento segue com 42,7ºC


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

lsalvador disse:


> Acho que é uma Oregon 928 com a protecção standard que trás de origem.


A única coisa que sei, e que já não é a primeira vez que por aqui se fala, é que deverá haver algo de errado com ela  Foi mesmo pela graça de ver os 50ºC


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:40)

Aqui, tal e qual como ontem sobe de repente (depois deve baixar) para os *+43,1ºC,* Máxima do dia e deste evento, para já...!


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

O Entroncamento regista agora 44.7° C, deverá subir mais um pouco. Mas não deve passar dos 45.5° C


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

MeteoAbrantes com 45.2ºC.


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

Por aqui baixou para os 37°c.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

Incrível Às 14UTC 15 estações do IPMA com valores superiores a 44 graus.


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

*45.1ºC*, fogo...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

Fornalha no máximo!!
Reino do vento, a perder identidade como nunca antes visto...


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

43.2ºC!!
edit: 43.3ºC, máxima de sempre, desde que tenho estações.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:50)

Estaçóes meteorológicas aqui da zona a rondarem os *+45ºC* neste momento:
- Brejos de Azeitão *+44,8ºc*
- Setúbal *+44,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

Lisboa com novo recorde de temperatura para durar uma vida....

44,4°C registados hoje na Carregueira, completamente estupefacto. Estou perto do Guincho pelo que não sei o que leu o meu Auriol. 

Incrível este dia, para a memória.!


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

45,0ºC a 0,6ºC da máxima do dia


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

aí valente 45.3ºc valente esturra  num verão fresco isto acontecer é bastante incomum


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

Cais do Sodré, Lisboa mantém-se nos 31.2º


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 16:03)

Meteo Oeiras nos* 42,0°C*. Já ultrapassou o recorde absoluto em 2,0°C!


----------



## Sanxito (4 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

Por cá sigo com 43.1°c, mas a máxima é de 43.9°c pelas 15:28. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

Finalmente!

A minha WM-918, protegida num abrigo, numa varanda de 3º andar voltada a NE chegou aos *40.0ºC*!

O sensor da Auriol ao lado, exposta dentro do anemómetro (mas já à sombra também) já vai nos *43.4ºC*!


----------



## fsl (4 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

Nova-Oeiras marca agora 42.1º a subir...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

Abrantes cota 160 mts segue com 45,5ºC com vento fraco de leste.
Ai Alvega...

Entretanto Chamusca segue com 46,1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

Ver o distrito de Lisboa todo acima de 40°C/41°C faz-me tanta confusão. 
Por Carnaxide, a temperatura continua a subir com vontade, estão *41,0°C*. Sem palavras...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 16:16)

e mais um pouco 45.4ºc está bonito , tudo assado .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 16:16)

e mais um pouco 45.4ºc está bonito , tudo assado .


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

O vento de NW intensificou-se e parece estar a fazer baixar a temperatura... Coruche baixou de *45.1* para* 44.9ºC*. (IPMA)


----------



## fsl (4 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Nova-Oeiras já vai em 42.5, estando com mais 3.1ºs que a MAX de ontem


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:19)

42.5ºC em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, o que significa que os recordes absolutos em ambas as estações principais da cidade cairam!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

finalmente baixou para 44.7ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Ora bem, já tenho os extremos térmicos de hoje fechados.
Um dia que eu espero  que nunca mais apareça...dia histórico sem precedentes.
Mínima: *27,9ºC*
Máxima: *42,7ºC*

Nota: Este valor de mínima foi mais elevado que todas as minhas máximas do passado mês de Julho, elucidativo não é?

Duvido que nas próximas décadas apareça um dia como destes, mais pela máxima do que pela mínima, pois as mínimas apesar de ocorrerem pouco, com lestada esta zona é tramada pois aquece muito de noite, ou melhor,pouco arrefece.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

Por cá já nem sei em que acreditar, quando parece que quer arrefecer vem uma nova vaga. 44.4°c neste momento

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

meu estagnou nos 45.1ºC/45.0


----------



## fsl (4 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

Nova-Oeiras atingiu os 43.0º ...


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Santo Estêvão (Benavente) o meu sensor sem rs mas à sombra marca *45,1ºC.*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

fsl disse:


> Nova-Oeiras atingiu os 43.0º ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

Isto hoje está mesmo insuportável, pois os aparelhos de referigeração desde manhã cedo a trabalhar em 2 divisões da casa, e o calor é tanto que não refresca nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

Alvega (IPMA) nos *46,4°C* às 16h!! 
Por cá, *41,5°C* e continua a subir. Já nem sei o que escrever...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alvega (IPMA) nos *46,4°C* às 16h!!
> Por cá, *41,5°C* e continua a subir. Já nem sei o que escrever...



Cheira-me que já bateu Amareleja...


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

Aqui estão 44,2ºC a máxima posso dizer que está feita com *45,6ºC* um valor que parece impossível de voltar a repetir mas já se sabe que na meteorologia não tem a palavra impossível mas dificilmente irá acontecer nas próximas décadas...


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

40.4ºC na WM-918 voltada a NE, numa caixa-abrigo.
43.8ºC na Auriol exposta mas à sombra.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

e voltou a subir 45.5ºc record batido na minha zona penso eu


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alvega (IPMA) nos *46,4°C* às 16h!!
> Por cá, *41,5°C* e continua a subir. Já nem sei o que escrever...



Impressionante. Talvez acima dos 47 °C de máxima diária


----------



## fsl (4 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

Nova-Oeiras marca agora 43.4º, i.é. 4ºs acima da Max de ontem...


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

Fui agora à rua aqui nos olivais, já não saia desde manha...bolas, que até o pestanejar dos olhos me doeu...!!
Fiz 50 metros até ao café e fiquei cansada, practicamente não existe ninguem na rua e poucos carros tambem...
Mas que calor impressionante!!!
A minha Auriol marca 39, 5 mas desconfio que esteja mais...

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

*43°C *


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

40.4 à sombra e no abrigo, 44.0 na auriol à sombra mas exposta. Continua a subir.

Edit: a sensação de silêncio na rua. Passa um carro de vez em quando mas não se ouve um pássaro. No meu prato de água encontrei penas de pardal, pelo menos algum está a ir lá refrescar-se. Mas imagino as temperaturas nalguns ninhos debaixo de telhas...


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 16:44)




----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

40,3ºC na estação do IPMA! Aqui na cidade, familiares meus apanharam temperaturas à volta dos 37ºC em termómetros de carros.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

@guisilva5000 ainda estás no Guincho???
A estação do Praia Guincho está a registar agora 39,9ºC! 20 % de Humidade!

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Este registo nem dá para acreditar. 


*40,8ºC* na praia de São Pedro do Estoril!! 19% de humidade!!
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamsaopedro/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

A Davis está a 30 metros do areal!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

Olá de novo!

Por aqui em Santo Estêvão no meu sensor sem rs que poderá estar inflacionado, tive *46.0ºC* de máxima, por agora um pouco menos quente registo 44.0ºC... Surreal...


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> @guisilva5000 ainda estás no Guincho???
> A estação do Praia Guincho está a registar agora 39,9ºC!
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
> ...


E isto é na praia ou mais para o interior...??? Realmente, inacreditavel, estes valores no litoral!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

aqui na ultima hora tem sido temperatura vs vento, a temperatura anda sempre a dançar, 44.9 45 45.1, não sai disto, agora está novamente nos 45.1ºC deixa lá ver se a máxima ainda muda


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

tucha disse:


> E isto é na praia ou mais para o interior...??? Realmente, inacreditavel, estes valores no litoral!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


Mesmo na praia, na casa de madeira do nadador Salvador/apoio a praia ali para lados do bar do Guincho.
Ja vi a estação pessoalmente, ela está é mal georreferenciada no mapa do weathermap.
Esta vaga está com proporções...que nem nos piores pesadelos.


----------



## meko60 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.
Máxima do ano (para já), 42,7ºC


----------



## Iuri (4 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Registei na varanda à sombra. Cascais


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

Tem um incendio aqui perto!

44,1ºC


----------



## vortex (4 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

Pois...às 16.30h registo de 44,9ºC. Fornalha!


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo na praia, na casa de madeira do nadador Salvador/apoio a praia ali para lados do bar do Guincho.
> Ja vi a estação pessoalmente, ela está é mal georreferenciada no mapa do weathermap.
> Esta vaga está com proporções...que nem nos piores pesadelos.




Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

Fiz agora Leiria-Costa de Cima:Maceira.
Durante toda a viagem o carro marcou 39.5/40.0°C
Agora, aqui na Costa de Cima marca 43.0°C
TENHO DE IR PARA A AGRICULTURA MAS NÃO QUERO SAIR DO CARRO.
ISTO ESTÁ IMPOSSIVEL


----------



## fsl (4 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

Nova-Oeiras começou a descer … vai agora nos 42.2º.


----------



## lm1960 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Boas,

Fiz o trajecto Bombarral / Loures das 12:00 ás 13:00 sempre pela nacional via Runa, apanhei várias vezes sempre mais de 40 a 43, 
temperatura esta quando parei o carro em Loures.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

*41,6ºC* na praia de São Pedro do Estoril.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamsaopedro/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

*41,9°C* por aqui. 
Nunca pensei chegar aos 40°C, quanto mais aos 42,0°C...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 17:04)

Espero que seja o recorde durante muitos e muitos anos! Autêntico inferno na rua

Edit: 45.4°c


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:04)

continua nos *45ºC*, fui lá fora e a brisa que está quando vou contra ela até queima os olhos


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:06)

WHORTAS disse:


> Fiz agora Leiria-Costa de Cima:Maceira.
> Durante toda a viagem o carro marcou 39.5/40.0°C
> Agora, aqui na Costa de Cima marca 43.0°C
> TENHO DE IR PARA A AGRICULTURA MAS NÃO QUERO SAIR DO CARRO.
> ISTO ESTÁ IMPOSSIVEL


Como te compreendo! Tenho de ir regar ás 19 e não estou a ver como!


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

É como referi antes. Acho que os recordes no litoral vão ser pulverizados.  36,5°C por Sintra,  Nafarros. Já baixou.


----------



## Caneira (4 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

Estação na Praia da Parede a marcar 42.3!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:11)

Chegou-me esta foto do Couço, Coruche. 



screenshot windows 8


Sigo com lestada moderada a forte e 39 graus


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Como te compreendo! Tenho de ir regar ás 19 e não estou a ver como!



Rega-te primeiro


----------



## hurricane (4 Ago 2018 às 17:21)

Alvega sem dados 'as 16h. Será que atingiu os 50C? lol


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

hurricane disse:


> Alvega sem dados 'as 16h. Será que atingiu os 50C? lol


Não me digam que avariou  Será propositado por parte do IPMA?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não me digam que avariou  Será propositado por parte do IPMA?



Pegou fogo.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pegou fogo.


Foi a mando da Amareleja para não perderem o recorde  Edit: Já aparece, 45.9ºC ás 17h. Duvido sequer que tenha chegado aos 47ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> @guisilva5000 ainda estás no Guincho???
> A estação do Praia Guincho está a registar agora 39,9ºC! 20 % de Humidade!
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
> ...


Sim, estou a ir para a praia agora, com nortada valente mas tipo secador de cabelo, está sufocante.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim, estou a ir para a praia agora, com nortada valente mas tipo secador de cabelo, está sufocante.


Sim ficou vento intenso por cá.
Acompanhando a estação, segue com 39,2ºC LOL surreal.
Então o registo bate mesmo certo, impressionante.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

lsalvador disse:


> Cais do Sodré, Lisboa mantém-se nos 31.2º



Porquê esse valor no Cais do Sodré? Porque sopra vento do rio?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Foi a mando da Amareleja para não perderem o recorde  Edit: Já aparece, 45.9ºC ás 17h. Duvido sequer que tenha chegado aos 47ºC.



Há sempre alguma diferença entre mínima horária e máxima, acredito no intervalo 47,0ºC - 47,4ºC.
Provavelmente o IPMA vai fazer comunicado mais logo, não acredito que tenhamos que esperar por amanhã...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

*42,0°C *e a subir, ainda. Impressionante...


----------



## lsalvador (4 Ago 2018 às 17:40)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Porquê esse valor no Cais do Sodré? Porque sopra vento do rio?



O vento mudou

TEMPERATURA
Actual 42.7  °C
Aparente 43 °C
Diferença 1 hora +8.1 °C
Diferença 24 horas +4.0 °C
42.7 °C (16:37 UTC) 23.2 °C (03:59 UTC)


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 17:40)

IPMA, Alvega *+46,4ºC 15HUTC.*


----------



## jonekko (4 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

Por aqui estou assim... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

finalmente o vento aumentou um pouco mais de intensidade e fez com que a temperatura descesse, mas este vento com esta temperatura é cortante! 

fica aqui os meus extremos (Fajarda):

máxima: *45.1ºC *(+2.2ºC)
minima: *22.2ºC *(+0.0ºC igual )
actual: *43.5ºC* e algum vento


----------



## Iuri (4 Ago 2018 às 17:52)

Registo às 17:30 ao Sol. Cascais


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 17:56)

E começou a descida, *41,8°C*.
Um dia que vai ficar para a história...
As mínimas da próxima madrugada vão ser interessantes. 
Extremos:
Máxima: *42,0°C* (totalmente absurdo para esta zona)
Mínima: *28,7°C*


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Aqui ainda ferve com 43,4℃


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim ficou vento intenso por cá.
> Acompanhando a estação, segue com 39,2ºC LOL surreal.
> Então o registo bate mesmo certo, impressionante.


Update: está uma sauna na água, estive quase meia hora lá dentro. Sim, no Guincho. Vento seca tudo passado 2 minutos. Nunca vi a água tão cheia.

Impressionante, G. Coutinho com novo recorde e provavelmente acima dos 43°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Update: está uma sauna na água, estive quase meia hora lá dentro. Sim, no Guincho. Vento seca tudo passado 2 minutos. Nunca vi a água tão cheia.
> 
> Impressionante, G. Coutinho com novo recorde e provavelmente acima dos 43°C.



Normal, segundo consta estão 38,5ºC aí na praia.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Hoje tambem devo ir à praia, mas á noite.


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 18:08)

41ºC ainda por aqui e já passa das 18h....... se não muda, vem aí uma noite para esquecer


----------



## RStorm (4 Ago 2018 às 18:09)

Máxima do ano: *43,0ºC *
O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, espero que isso não complique o combate ao incêndio de Pancas 

T. Atual: *40,8ºC *
HR: 20% 
Vento: N / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:47)

41.7ºC a descer


----------



## Candy (4 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Em Peniche estamos bem. 
Temos estado bem desde que não seja "à chapa do sol".


----------



## Zulo (4 Ago 2018 às 18:51)

Neste momento ainda 42ºC. Já estiveram 48º(nao foi ao sol...  Não sei dizer se isto é um valor sério ou não)... Mas do que vi noutras estações parece que chegou mesmo aos 48...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:51)

Não esperava por este vento, ainda assim mantém-se a torradeira.
*37,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 18:53)

Zulo disse:


> Neste momento ainda 42ºC. Já estiveram 48º(nao foi ao sol...  Não sei dizer se isto é um valor sério ou não)... Mas do que vi noutras estações parece que chegou mesmo aos 48...



Nem no interior se chegou a essa temperatura quanto mais por aí.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 19:04)

Alguém sabe se há alguma estação fiável perto da Figueira cidade? A do IPMA é em Vila Verde e julgo que os valores são substancialmente diferentes. Eu tenho sentido muito calor e na rua ouço toda a gente a queixar-se do mesmo. No entanto não tenho uma noção real dos valores. É tudo empírico.


----------



## remember (4 Ago 2018 às 19:11)

Boas pessoal, cheguei agora a casa e deparei-me com isto
Impressionante, não me lembro de algo assim...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 19:12)

Resolvi dar um saltinho ao Portinho da Arrábida. O vento vem forte de sul e mesmo assim é quente...


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:22)

40.1ºC

de onde apareceu este fumo todo, ainda há pouco estava limpo


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2018 às 19:23)

Máxima do ano na minha estação com 43.3ºC!
Tão impressionante como a máxima foi a quantidade de horas de estagnação nessa temperatura.
Agora em queda, já com apenas 39ºC, hora de ir buscar os casacos.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 19:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguém sabe se há alguma estação fiável perto da Figueira cidade? A do IPMA é em Vila Verde e julgo que os valores são substancialmente diferentes. Eu tenho sentido muito calor e na rua ouço toda a gente a queixar-se do mesmo. No entanto não tenho uma noção real dos valores. É tudo empírico.


Penso que não, o mais próximo são os dados de termómetros de carros, que no período mais quente andaram pelos 38ºC. Mas olha que os valores não me parecem ser assim tão diferentes da do IPMA.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

Vento muito forte pelo Portinho da Arrábida, de Sul/Sudeste! 
Terá algo a ver com as células que estão no Alentejo?


----------



## Candy (4 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Uma amiga que vem de viagem resgistou 48ºC durante o caminho, às 16h30

Vem do Algarve...


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

37.5° C registada à pouco e a descer.


----------



## meko60 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:37)

A máxima de hoje já foi atingida pelas 17:00h, 42,9ºC ,é obra!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

Vento forte e *36,1ºC*.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 19:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Penso que não, o mais próximo são os dados de termómetros de carros, que no período mais quente andaram pelos 38ºC. Mas olha que os valores não me parecem ser assim tão diferentes da do IPMA.



Pois, tinha ideia que os valores de Vila Verde são mais quentes de Verão e mais frios de Inverno do que aqui na cidade. Era só mesmo curiosidade. Tenho pena de não poder comparar a minha percepção com valores reais. Só para ver se tenho o termóstato avariado ou não.


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

O bafo teima em não se ir embora...

37,5ºC ainda!

É ridículo haver alguns vizinhos a abrir as janelas para meter esta temperatura dentro de casa!!!


----------



## Caneira (4 Ago 2018 às 19:59)

Tonton disse:


> O bafo teima em não se ir embora...
> 
> 37,5ºC ainda!
> 
> É ridículo haver alguns vizinhos a abrir as janelas para meter esta temperatura dentro de casa!!!


Tenho reparado muito nisso, o pessoal não tem noção do que faz. Muitas janelas abertas com temperaturas ainda altíssimas. 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 20:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pois, tinha ideia que os valores de Vila Verde são mais quentes de Verão e mais frios de Inverno do que aqui na cidade. Era só mesmo curiosidade. Tenho pena de não poder comparar a minha percepção com valores reais. Só para ver se tenho o termóstato avariado ou não.


O que eu noto é que as inversões tendem a ser mais potentes em Vila Verde (e em muitos outros locais dos arredores) que na cidade, mas mesmo isso não é sempre certo.


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 20:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pois, tinha ideia que os valores de Vila Verde são mais quentes de Verão e mais frios de Inverno do que aqui na cidade. Era só mesmo curiosidade. Tenho pena de não poder comparar a minha percepção com valores reais. Só para ver se tenho o termóstato avariado ou não.



Vê no WU.
Esta estação reporta cerca de 37 de máxima, o que corresponderia bem...
https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pws:ICOIMBRA19?cm_ven=localwx_today


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:08)

37.9ºC com bom ventinho


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2018 às 20:09)

Tonton disse:


> Vê no WU.
> Esta estação reporta cerca de 37 de máxima, o que corresponderia bem...
> https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pws:ICOIMBRA19?cm_ven=localwx_today


Mas se ficar no Alqueidão, ainda fica mais longe da cidade que a estação do IPMA! De qualquer modo, obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 20:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas se ficar no Alqueidão, ainda fica mais longe da cidade que a estação do IPMA! De qualquer modo, obrigado pela ajuda



Tens razão, não tinha reparado!


----------



## Caneira (4 Ago 2018 às 20:15)

A praia de Carcavelos continua cheia!! Pelas estações da zona, entre os 37 e os 38.. surreal 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:15)

@jonas_87 nem a nortada afugenta! Para aí um milhar de pessoas ainda na areia.







Nortada piora a sensaçao térmica, mas para mais alto xD


----------



## Geopower (4 Ago 2018 às 20:17)

Máxima  do dia em Telheiras: 42.3°C.
Temperatura actual: 38.2°C. Vento moderado. Bafo insuportável.
Ruas e jardins desertos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> @jonas_87 nem a nortada afugenta! Para aí um milhar de pessoas ainda na areia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dia surreal no guincho, alias final de tarde.
Estão ainda *37,1ºC*!!!
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 20:17)

Estou com 32° C. Dia incrível para Sintra. Aqui não sinto Nortada,  não sei como estará na praia grande.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

Praia Grande : 23,3ºC
Lá é que está bom.


----------



## Zulo (4 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nem no interior se chegou a essa temperatura quanto mais por aí.



De facto também me pareceu exagerado. Mas como o sensor costuma bater certo nas temperaturas, fiquei convicto que assim era.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 20:21)

Tonton disse:


> Vê no WU.
> Esta estação reporta cerca de 37 de máxima, o que corresponderia bem...
> https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pws:ICOIMBRA19?cm_ven=localwx_today



Muito obrigada! 
Sim, esse valor estaria de acordo com a minha percepção do calor sentido.


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 20:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Praia Grande : 23,3ºC
> Lá é que está bom.


Grande diferença para mim. Estou a pouquíssimos km. 
Está bom na praia!


----------



## cactus (4 Ago 2018 às 20:23)

Estou em Almodôvar estão 40 e caiu uma carga de água, com trovoada que ainda se mantém.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2018 às 20:23)

35,0°C
Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa, vento 20 Km/h norte/NNW.
Estranhamente as eólicas estavam paradas sobre os montes de Bucelas.
Vagas de fumo vindas de NE. Bruma, poeiras acinzentam o céu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

Ainda no Portinho da Arrábida. O vento está tão quente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:54)

O calor aqui continua pela noite dentro, ainda á pouco "corria", um vento fraco extremamente quente, que acaba por queimar as folhas das árvores mais frágeis.
Dentro de casa vai ser mais uma noite terrível, com as temperaturas superiores a 30ºC.


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

Por aqui a temperatura cai gradualmente,  vou com 29,3°... Não vai ser preciso casaquinho hoje, em Sintra....


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:05)

Neste momento em Cascais.
Muito pessoal na praia e na água,  a temperatura ronda os 33ºC.
O calor ainda é muito.


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

Boas, 

Hoje não estive em casa o dia todo, mas deve ter sido o dia em que mais água escorri do corpo. A temperatura na Cova da Piedade, bateu o recorde absoluto desde que faço registos e chegou aos 42,7°C. O ar, era tão quente hoje que se tornava asfixiante. Dia histórico com recordes a cairem por esse País fora..

37,4°C actuais e mais uma noite tropical a caminho.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (4 Ago 2018 às 21:12)

Bemmmmm...passei todo o dia enfiada na sala com o AC ligado, a 22 graus...fui à rua 2 vezes, ia-me me dando o fanico!!! Agora abro a janela , ponho a mão e fora e só me apetece dizer palavrões!!! Incrível o bafo tórrido...35 graus agora diz o tecnico, 34, 4 diz  Auriol....
Porra, estou farta disto!! Ainda pensei ir até uma festa de rua em Setúbal para me distrair um bocado e sair aqui do escuro dos estores fechados mas é impossivel, se aqui está assim, imagino em Setubal...
Vai ser uma noite igual ou pior do que a de ontem....já nao se aguenta, e ainda falta amanha, mas que dias tão penosos!!!


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

34.1ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (4 Ago 2018 às 21:25)

cactus disse:


> Estou em Almodôvar estão 40 e caiu uma carga de água, com trovoada que ainda se mantém.



Inevitável perguntar: qual a sensação de uma carga de água quando o ar está a 40 graus. Duche frio, ou duche quente? 


Esta noite vai ser pior que ontem, parece-me... 

34ºC na Auriol.


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:46)

hora da night

despeço me com 32.5ºC vento nulo já


----------



## Iuri (4 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

Estoril-34.ºC
Vento quente.


----------



## charlie17 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

É difícil permanecer na rua da vila de Coruche. Estão cerca de 36C (pelo The Weather Channel)..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (4 Ago 2018 às 21:54)

Sigo com 28°C.


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 21:58)

Sigo com 32.6ºC 
Outros que fiquem com este calor, que estufa!


----------



## jonekko (4 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

Por aqui estamos assim. Mais quente que ontem á mesma hora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## seqmad (4 Ago 2018 às 22:10)

já há lista do IPMA de máximas - Lisboa Gago Coutinho 44,0 Geofísico 43,3 Tapada 44,0 Alvega 46,8


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 22:11)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Noite mais fresca do que as anteriores, diz-me o esqueleto.


----------



## seqmad (4 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Dei hoje uma volta por Pegões e Alcácer, em Pegões às 16h o termómetro do carro entre 45,5/46,0 e o meu portátil também, a condizer com o IPMA (45,5 a essa hora). Mas na A2, algures a meio caminho entre a Marateca e Alcácer o termómetro do carro chegou a *48,0*... ao sair da A2 na saída de Alcácer foi descendo de 47 até 44,5 junto à estação do IPMA, às 16.30, que também condiz com os registos da estação. Leva-me a pensar que não terá sido muito descabido aquela temperatura... e que é pena não haver mais estações por aí...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


WOW!!!    Este recorde é brutal!!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 22:37)

Horrivel ainda estão 35.4ºC e a máxima foi de 45,5ºC novo record nestas zonas, isto já chega.


----------



## cactus (4 Ago 2018 às 22:48)

É 


Rui Alex disse:


> Inevitável perguntar: qual a sensação de uma carga de água quando o ar está a 40 graus. Duche frio, ou duche quente?
> 
> 
> Esta noite vai ser pior que ontem, parece-me...
> ...


Uma sensação indiscritivel, nunca imaginei ser possível.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Ainda estão 35,2℃ inacreditável


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2018 às 23:04)

Boa noite
Depois de um dia memorável com novo recorde da temperatura máxima, encontro-me já em modo "arrefecendo"  com estes maravilhosos 24 graus.
Deixo aqui o registo dos 3 termo , todos eles dentro de RS oficiais da marca Davis.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Hoje é apenas isto que tenho para dizer...

Máxima: 45.4°c
Mínima: 27.6°c
Tatual: 32.2°c



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2018 às 23:10)

Carcavelos 34,2°C agora, manteve-se nas últimas 2 horas.
31%
Às 21h estava assim na praia:








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2018 às 23:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Hoje é apenas isto que tenho para dizer...
> 
> ...


Terás outra noite de cão?


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Hoje é apenas isto que tenho para dizer...
> 
> ...


Toma lá, pode ser que ajude!



Baikal Ice by BaikalNature LLC, on Flickr


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2018 às 23:25)

Rui Alex disse:


> Inevitável perguntar: qual a sensação de uma carga de água quando o ar está a 40 graus. Duche frio, ou duche quente?
> 
> 
> Esta noite vai ser pior que ontem, parece-me...
> ...



Sufocante 
Quanto mais queres respirar, mais sufocado ficas. Sem contar que o vento era muito quente, até ardia na pele.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Ago 2018 às 23:26)

Ainda 34ºC e dentro do meu quarto estão 34.6ºC, hoje vou dormir dentro do frigorifico


----------



## Caneira (4 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

Praia de Carcavelos, há 1 hora estavam 30 graus ao nível da areia, neste momento 25.5 , grande descida

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Terás outra noite de cão?


As perspectivas não são de todo animadoras, mas o pesadelo está perto do fim

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2018 às 23:33)

Hoje senti algo inédito por volta das 18h tive de sair e stavam 43℃ ainda, o vento soprava com rajadas fortes, o céu cheio de fumo e caia algumas cinzas.. Mal conseguia ter os olhos abertos, o que sentia na pele era como estar junto a um fogo tal e qual! So nisto este pais consegue ser recordista infelizmente 
 Amanha será idêntico a hoje mas já não acredito que chegue aos 45,6℃ deste sábado histórico 

A noite segue com 35,1℃


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 00:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Toma lá, pode ser que ajude!
> 
> 
> 
> Baikal Ice by BaikalNature LLC, on Flickr


Ahahah! Está de loucos , a temperatura até sobe de noite . A lestada é tramada






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 00:22)

Boas!
Que dia...
Em 19 anos de vida (não são muitos ) nunca tinha sentido tanto calor por aqui. 
Como assim Carnaxide chegou aos 42°C e Lisboa aos 44°C? Não cabe mesmo na minha mente...
Enfim, resolvi dar um salto ao Portinho da Arrábida porque já lá não ia há uns meses. Foi a primeira vez que senti um vento tão quente vindo de sul (do lado do mar), até me ardiam as orelhas. 
Ficam mais umas fotos:




Atmosfera completamente suja pela poeira e fumo dos incêndios:




Agora por Carnaxide estão ainda, uns infernais, *35,2°C* (mais 3°C que ontem à mesma hora )
Um dia que vai ficar para a história...


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 00:22)

Ainda bem que me pisguei para Santa Cruz, ufa... passei um dia à maneira, qual calor qual quê? Estava lá um tempo espectacular, só a água é que pronto, mas só custava a entrar!
Pelo caminho, antes das 11h já marcava 36ºC em Sobral de Monte Agraço, 38ºC em Arruda dos Vinhos


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 00:31)

Estava a reparar nos registos às 21:31 estavam 36.1ºC!!! Ás 22:47 estavam 36.6ºC, impressionante! Começou a entrar vento de Sul e começou a descer
32.2ºC, 41% de HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 00:35)

Noite tórrida estão 32 em Cascais, até já dei um mergulho ao inicio da noite. 
Em Alcabideche estão 34 graus.


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 00:35)

Tinha descido para os 32ºC mas já inverteu a marcha, 33ºC agora.
Mais uma noite de inferno!!!


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 00:55)

Quando consegui ver os dados, por lá estava assim, na minha zona estava com temperatura abusada, nortada e baixa humidade, isto por volta da uma. Pelo que verifiquei faltou a luz por volta das 17:30. Tendo a estação deixado de reportar no WU, agora está de volta.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 00:55)

Estas condições são realmente surreais.
Sigo com 32.2°c e 34%HR. 
Nunca em 39 anos senti nada assim. 
Sabendo que temos tido médias mais elevadas em relação às normais, acredito que o período de retorno de um evento deste género será enorme, pelo menos assim espero. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 01:00)

Para terminar, algumas fotos da zona envolvente.
Isto é o que estou a pensar Malta? Última foto? Espero não ter abusado, mas tinha que partilhar convosco!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 01:14)

34℃ ainda.. Isto nunca foi sentido por ninguém e acredito que ninguém mais vai sentir pelo menos não as próximas gerações


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 01:22)

*32ºC* em Belas e a subir 

Ventoinha: On


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 01:23)

miguel disse:


> 34℃ ainda.. Isto nunca foi sentido por ninguém e acredito que ninguém mais vai sentir pelo menos não as próximas gerações



Igual por aqui, 1h15m, 34ºC, inacreditável e insuportável, já não há paciência! 

E, se não muda esta circulação amanhã, vamos para que temperaturas???


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 01:27)

*33,7°C* por aqui.
O meu quarto acumulou muito calor dos últimos 3 dias, portanto o bafo é insuportável! 
Vai ser bonito dormir...


----------



## Candy (5 Ago 2018 às 02:05)

Peniche 22ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 02:11)

Tonton disse:


> Igual por aqui, 1h15m, 34ºC, inacreditável e insuportável, já não há paciência!
> 
> E, se não muda esta circulação amanhã, vamos para que temperaturas???



amanha ou melhor logo vai ser algo idêntico a este Sábado...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 02:26)

2:26 e estão *32,6°C*:


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 02:28)

Candy disse:


> Peniche 22ºC



Pois, que maravilha, ainda estou bem lembrado: estive na Praia d'EL Rey há 3 semanas, devia ter sido agora...


----------



## Edward (5 Ago 2018 às 02:34)

Boa noite.

Novo record estabelecido de *42,4°C*, na cidade de Torres Vedras.

Estação do IPMA em Dois Portos subiu até uns impressionantes *44,8°C*! Surreal!

Agora sigo com uns "frescos" *24,3°C*
*
*


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 02:45)

33.0℃ na rua e 31℃ dentro do quarto... Impossível dormir


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2018 às 02:46)

Noite absolutamente memorável. Filas intermináveis para a Caparica e centenas de pessoas na praia a tomar banho às 2h da manhã. Isto só me lembra Copacabana ou Dubai.. água excelente e temperaturas tropicais. Aqui na Cova da Piedade não se respira, 28,2°C actuais.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 03:01)

Boas,
Cheguei de Cascais por lá estavam 26 graus junto ao mar.
Aqui estão 32 graus!
Fui com o braço de fora que diferença.
Provavelmente vou ter uma mínima mais elevada que a de ontem(27,9).


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 03:10)

criz0r disse:


> Noite absolutamente memorável. Filas intermináveis para a Caparica e centenas de pessoas na praia a tomar banho às 2h da manhã.


Exato! O trânsito para a ponte às 23:30 estava enorme. Foi algo que nunca tinha visto...
*31,9°C*


----------



## Rachie (5 Ago 2018 às 04:13)

Fiquei sem saber a máxima de sábado pois só cheguei depois da meia noite a casa e a minha estação faz reset a meia noite.

No entanto posso dizer que são 4 da manhã e estão quase 32 graus la fora (e 27 cá dentro).

Hoje vai ser mais difícil dormir.

Fui para a Costa jantar e ficamos na praia até o sono vencer. Fui à água. Fria para  o meu gosto. Mas soube que nem ginjas devido ao bafo que se sentia. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (5 Ago 2018 às 04:15)

É nestas noites que me vingo das vezes em que no inverno todos fazem festa no forum e eu fico com cara de tacho porque em Peniche não se passa nada! 

Cheguei agora da festa... 20ºC na rua.  

Dentro de casa, este ano, ainda não precisei de ar condicionado nem ventoinha nem nada disso. 
Vou beber um chazinho e cama. A casa está fresquinha. hehe


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 05:29)

Ai ai ai... Sem palavras 
Que tareia








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Ago 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia

Mínima: *24,2ºC 
*
Mais uma noite de desassossego...
Ontem ainda fui até Alcochete e a vista para o fogo de Pancas eram bem assustadora, dezenas de pessoas acorreram ao polo ambiental do Sitio das Hortas para assistirem ao fenómeno, que nalguns casos chegou a ter labaredas de tamanho considerável  

T. Atual: *25,5ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: Nulo
*
*


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2018 às 08:18)

Amanhecer tórrido Alverca e CREL Bucelas.
32°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 08:24)

Bolas que noite esta o meu quarto sempre com temperatura superior a 33ºC, lá fora a minima foi de 23.6ºC, agora já estão 25.3ºC mais um dia de sufoco.


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 08:25)

Balanço do dia de ontem e madrugada:

Temps registadas em abrigo voltado a NE, varanda de 3º andar.

Máximas: 40.8ºC (WM-918), 42,5ºC (termómetro de máximas e mínimas)
Mínimas: 28.9ºC (WM-918), 30ºC (termómetro de máximas e mínimas)

Temp registada por Auriol exposta (sensor no anemómetro:

Máxima: 44.2ºC
Mínima: 26.9ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Ago 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia
Mínima de 18.1°C
Agora 23.0°C
Vento completamente nulo
Céu encoberto tipo /efeito nevoeiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:13)

E depois de mais uma noite infernal, com tanto, eis que a manhã segue igal ás anteriores, bem amena já.
Os aparelhos de referigeração cá em casa tem estado a trabalhar praticamente cerca de 20 horas por dia.
Muitas poeiras novamente, que deixam o sol muito esquisito, ás vezes até me parece que está em eclipse.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 09:20)

Jás estºão 29.6ºC, se isto hoje não vier o vento de NW não sei não.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Boas,

Mínima brutal de 30,7 graus!
T. Actual: 34, 4 graus.

Até às 23:59 deverá descer o valor, de qualquer dos modos ficará como das madrugadas mais quentes daquilo que me lembro.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Esta noite foi dolorosa...
Lisboa/Gago Coutinho teve uma mínima horária de* 30,0°C*...
Por aqui foi de *29,7°C*.
Neste momento, estão já *31,2°C. *


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 09:31)

remember disse:


> Ainda bem que me pisguei para Santa Cruz, ufa... passei um dia à maneira, qual calor qual quê? Estava lá um tempo espectacular, só a água é que pronto, mas só custava a entrar!
> Pelo caminho, antes das 11h já marcava 36ºC em Sobral de Monte Agraço, 38ºC em Arruda dos Vinhos


Seguiste o meu conselho, smart boy!  A minha mãe está efetivamente por lá, falei com ela ontem, e disse-me o mesmo 
É uma praia bonita, saudades de andar a apanhar mexilhão no penedo do Guincho... 



remember disse:


> Para terminar, algumas fotos da zona envolvente.
> Isto é o que estou a pensar Malta? Última foto? Espero não ter abusado, mas tinha que partilhar convosco!
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, bem bonitas! Há alguns anos que não vou lá... tantas memórias  Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 09:35)

Aqui o dia já vai lançado, temperaturas a subir. 

Já estão 35.3ºC no abrigo da WM-918. A Auriol, ao sol, já mede 37ºC.


----------



## cactus (5 Ago 2018 às 09:45)

Rui Alex disse:


> Inevitável perguntar: qual a sensação de uma carga de água quando o ar está a 40 graus. Duche frio, ou duche quente?
> 
> 
> Esta noite vai ser pior que ontem, parece-me...
> ...


É uma sensação fantástica, cheiro a barro e madeira , contudo asfixiante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

Fui agora ver se comia umas amoras silvestres, e quem as viu a semana passada, a campanha deste ano parecia pormissora, pois existia muitas amoras já maduras, outras verdes, e muitas ainda em floração, o que talvez daria produção para cerca de 1 mes e meio, mas com este calor, acabou com tudo, as amoras já eram pelo segundo ano consecutivo.
As silvas até que estavam bastante verdes, tendo em conta a primavera chuvosa, mas nem se assim se aguentaram.


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia! 
Depois dos records extremos de ontem* Máx; +44 e Min: de +28ºC*, hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho, Min. de *+27,8ºC,* temperatura actual de* +34,3ºC. *
Que bafo, ainda falta tanto para terça-feira.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 09:58)

Incrivel já 34ºC., tenho as folhas das árvores todas queimadas, ainda á pessoas que gostam disto, enfim.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 10:05)

Fogo grande pulo que a temperatura deu, estão agora 35,2ºC.


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 10:06)

Bom dia!
Outra mínima desértica.... 30ºC 
Já com 35ºC, algumas nuvens e muita poeira, parece um cenário de filme de ficção científica em Marte.
Talvez pelo relativo encobrimento, estejam cerca de menos 3ºC do que ontem, pela mesma hora.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Ago 2018 às 10:45)

Finalmente uma manhã fresca na Figueira!


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

Boas

Depois da máxima histórica de ontem, hoje foi a mínima que se resolveu juntar aos valores históricos..

Mínima NUNCA vista aqui de *30,1ºC
*
Agora estão 37,1ºC com vento nulo* 
*
É um pesadelo estar na rua mas em casa também já o é..


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 10:50)

Por norma fazem-se referências entre as diferenças das estações de Lisboa e a costa ocidental, o que é certo é que muito vezes não precisamos de falar de distâncias tão grandes.
Ora vejamos o que se passa neste preciso momento, entre o meu registo com 36,0ºC e vento fraco de leste com o registo da praia do Guincho com vento moderado de Noroeste.A distância entre os dois pontos ronda os 5 kms. IMPRESSIONANTE.


----------



## A J Pombo (5 Ago 2018 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> A distância entre os dois pontos ronda os 5 kms. IMPRESSIONANTE.



Efeito da Serra de Sintra?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 11:02)

Já 37.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 11:04)

A J Pombo disse:


> Efeito da Serra de Sintra?



Julgo que não, simplesmente devido aos quadrantes diferentes dos ventos.
NO no Guincho (ar maritimo, fresco e humido) NE aqui (ar terrestre, quente e seco).


----------



## PaulusLx (5 Ago 2018 às 11:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Julgo que não, simplesmente devido aos quadrantes diferentes dos ventos.
> NO no Guincho (ar maritimo, fresco e humido) NE aqui (ar terrestre, quente e seco).


Precisamente a mesma diferença térmica que encontrei um dia do ano passado entre Colares 19º e Beloura/Linhó a 35º


----------



## fsl (5 Ago 2018 às 11:18)

Nova-Oeiras já marca 35.5º. Exatamente o mesmo valor de ontem à mesma hora...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia. 
Por cá registei a mínima mais alta desde que faço registos, e a anterior localização da estação era mais propício a mínimas mais elevadas, era mais urbano. A mínima foi de 26.6°c pelas 6:29. 
Agora sigo com uns impressionantes 37.7°c e 20%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (5 Ago 2018 às 11:34)

Agora em Sintra,  vila. Termómetro do carro,  em Andamento 36°C


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Pois isto hoje continua muito agressivo.
Registo *37,7ºC.

*
Se hoje estiver novamente 40ºC, significa que seriam 3 dias seguidos com temperatura superiores a 40ºC, o que acentuaria ainda mais a raridade de tais valores deste evento extremo nesta  região...

Ontem, foi então um dia histórico aqui no concelho, algumas máximas.

Alcabideche: *42,7ºC*
Parede(Praia):* 42,3ºC*
São Pedro do Estoril(Praia): *41,8ºC*
Guincho(Praia): *39,9ºC*
Cabo Raso: *35,9ºC*

Resumindo, meteu a vaga de 2003 no bolso!


----------



## fsl (5 Ago 2018 às 11:52)

Nova-Oeiras já marca 37.1º. Ligeiramente acima do verificado ontem à mesma hora...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

39.3ºC, ontém a estação de SAntarém bateu o recorde de 2003 que era de 45.3ºC, ontem foi de 46,3ºC.


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Julgo que não, simplesmente devido aos quadrantes diferentes dos ventos.
> NO no Guincho (ar maritimo, fresco e humido) NE aqui (ar terrestre, quente e seco).



E talvez também porque a água absorve a radiação solar e não a reemite enquanto que o solo absorve a radiação solar e reemite-a na forma de calor.


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

Já passou a marca "mágica" dos 40ºC, mesmo com o sol meio tapado....


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

*37.3ºC *na WM-918 às 12h, temperatura que foi atingida a muito custo na passada quinta feira só ao fim do dia aqui neste ponto da Amora.

A Auriol já regista *40.6ºC *ao sol....


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 12:09)

40.1ºC, já levo 5 dias seguidos com máximas acima dos 40ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

Aqui baixou bem agora e estou quase a ter  a mínima, estão 31,5ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

miguel disse:


> Aqui baixou bem agora e estou quase a ter  a mínima, estão 31,5ºC


É uma queda razoável. Terá sido o vento?


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

Aqui baixou também, de quase 33 para os 30.
Agora está em recuperação, já nos 31, após mínima de 25.2°C.


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2018 às 12:26)

Aqui não baixou nada, pelo contrário, continua em subida *+39ºC*!


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Lestada a tornar Almada num autêntico forno hoje. Já conto com 37,8°C e a caminho do 3° dia consecutivo acima dos 40°C. Histórico! 

Mínima de 26,5°C.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 12:31)

Rui Alex disse:


> É uma queda razoável. Terá sido o vento?



Sim estas descidas é sempre provocado pela rotação do vento...

Agora 32,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 12:40)

Tem sido curioso ver e ouvir as pinhas abrirem fruto do calor.
Ha árvores de fruto aqui em quintais vizinhos com mau aspecto, isto tem sido extremo.

*38,0ºC *estáveis.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

41.3ºC mais uma tarde de dose.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 12:46)

Boas pessoal,
Mais um mínima daquelas! 27.2°c.
Mesmo assim hoje um bocadinho menos quente que os últimos dias por Azeitão,devido ao vento de NW que já se vai fazendo sentir! De qualquer forma já muito perto da barreira dos 40°c pêlo quarto dia consecutivo!   

Tatual: 39.5°c e 12% HR


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2018 às 12:52)

Boas! Finalmente tenho luz solar, pude abrir um pouco as janelas, a manhã vai seguindo amena.


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Seguiste o meu conselho, smart boy!  A minha mãe está efetivamente por lá, falei com ela ontem, e disse-me o mesmo
> É uma praia bonita, saudades de andar a apanhar mexilhão no penedo do Guincho...
> 
> 
> Ahh, bem bonitas! Há alguns anos que não vou lá... tantas memórias  Obrigado pelas fotos!


Bom dia estou por cá de novo, mais fresco hoje 24°C. Pela Póvoa está o terror de novo...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (5 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

A brisa de Norte aumentou. Refrescou.35,4°C em Nafarros. 25° C na Praia Grande.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

Boa tarde!
Está mais calor que ontem à mesma hora... Já* 38,7°C*. 
Céu totalmente prateado devido às poeiras.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 13:07)

Vai subindo e estão agora 35,0ºC, so de pensar que hoje tem ainda condições para fazer 43 ou 44ºc até me passo...


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

35°C aqui. Recuperou.


----------



## Edward (5 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

Boa tarde

Hoje menos quente que ontem

Já subiu até aos *36,8ºC* mas entretanto caiu para *35,9ºC
*


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

Por cá não houve descida nenhuma, sempre a subir gradualmente e já está nos 40°c,  mais 2.2°c do que ontem pelas mesmas 13 horas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

Edward disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Hoje menos quente que ontem
> 
> Já subiu até aos *36,8ºC* mas entretanto caiu para *35,9ºC*



O registo de ontem de Dois Portos(44,8ºC) foi mesmo incrível, ainda por cima a estação está a meio da encosta do vale do Sizandro.
Junto ao rio deve ter sido demoníaco.


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 13:24)

37,4ºC na WM-918 abrigada e 41,5ºC na Auriol exposta.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

E já vai nos *39,5°C*. Vou chegar aos 40°C mais cedo que ontem e pelo segundo dia consecutivo. Vocês não percebem o quão inédito isto é...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Ago 2018 às 13:31)

42,8ºC, nota-se que hoje está ligeiramente mais fresco.


----------



## meko60 (5 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.
Hoje a mínima foi de 30,4ºC   ,por agora vai nos 39ºC.


----------



## Rachie (5 Ago 2018 às 13:37)

Aqui na "serra" a mínima foi 29. De momento já vai perto dos 42 mas também tenho a sensação que não está tão abafado. Ontem a esta hora tinha 43 mas sentia-se o ar muito mais pesado do que hoje.
A gata continua a querer ir pra rua. Deve ter vindo de Marrocos e eu não sei 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

*41.5ºC*


----------



## Luis Filipe (5 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

Aqui por Sacavém estamos assim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

T. Atual: *39,2ºC *
HR: 18%
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 14:12)

41.4°c Quarto dia seguido acima dos 41°c! É muita fruta!
Evento memorável, e inédito por aqui,tal como as previsões o indicaram quase sempre! Só a título de curiosidade, a máxima de ontem de 45.4°c, da minha estação WU , ainda ficou uma décima abaixo da máxima de Setúbal 45.5°C IPMA 17H (UTC), destornando a máxima da mesma que era de 43.5 de Julho 1995

Um evento cheio de recordes , um pouco por todo o País!  
Que perdurem,longos e bons anos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Mais uma tarde bastante quente, entre a noite e dia, não se nota a diferença de temperatura dentro de casa.

*Calor | Alvega (Abrantes) foi a localidade mais quente no sábado com 46,8º C*

As temperaturas às 17:00 de sábado estavam acima dos 45 graus em vários pontos do país, tendo a estação meteorológica de Alvega, em Abrantes, registado a temperatura mais elevada com 46,8º C. Mas os habitantes de Tomar, Coruche e Santarém também estiveram com temperaturas acima dos 45º C.

As temperaturas estavam às 17:00 de sábado acima dos 45 graus em 16 das 96 estações de medição de Portugal continental, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que registou novos máximos históricos em 26 locais.

http://www.mediotejo.net/calor-alvega-abrantes-foi-a-localidade-mais-quente-no-sabado-com-468o-c/


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

37,0 graus  
Maxima até ao momento 39,1 graus

Nota: Os meus familiares de Mafra já tiveram alguns estragos com o calor dos últimos dias, nomeadamente nas vinhas e morte de galinhas. Moram no vale, portanto tudo dito.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Ai vai ela para os valores que já temia para hoje... Estão já 40,2ºC e é o Quarto dia seguido acima dos 40ºC, mais um numero inédito para juntar a outros deste evento completamente inédito...


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Aqui em Santa Cruz está-se que é uma maravilha  tive que fugir da Póvoa, ontem cheguei a casa e o carro a marcar 40°C desde Alverca até à Póvoa, isto às 19h!!!

Hoje já vai assim de novosó espero que logo entre vento de Sul mais cedo, não se pode em casa.


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> 41.4°c Quarto dia seguido acima dos 41°c! É muita fruta!
> Evento memorável, e inédito por aqui,tal como as previsões o indicaram quase sempre! Só a título de curiosidade, a máxima de ontem de 45.4°c, da minha estação WU , ainda ficou uma décima abaixo da máxima de Setúbal 45.5°C IPMA 17H (UTC), destornando a máxima da mesma que era de 43.5 de Julho 1995
> 
> Um evento cheio de recordes , um pouco por todo o País!
> ...








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

*39,9°C* estagnados há 40 minutos. Não quer chegar aos 40°C. 
O ar não está tão pesado como ontem, e ainda bem.


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2018 às 14:31)

Por aqui isto está demasiado parecido com ontem:


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

A treta ontem ou hoje ta quase a mesma coisa aqui, já estão 42,1ºC mas que farto disto... espero não ouvir mais choradinhos de o verão ser fraco este ano mesmo que não volte a fazer mais calores fortes


----------



## tucha (5 Ago 2018 às 14:37)

E hoje e depois de uma noite verdadeirmente diabolica ( não consigo por varias razões ficar com o Ac ligado toda a noite, portanto arrefeco bastante de início e dps desligo quando me deito e o quarto mesmo com janelas Xpto chegou aos 27 graus) tive a ideia louca ( eu sei) de ir até à lagoa de Albufeira...
Ora passo a vasco da gama sempre a 39 graus, no fim do lado de lá já estão 40, no Pinhal Novo 41, e aqui por Palmela onde e com muito sacrifício saio do carro para ir almoçar ao restaurante, 42!!!
da vasco da gama olha-se para tras e quase nem se consegue ver a 25 de abril, a cidade de Lisboa está metida numa camada densa de poeira, tudo quase branco, um azul super desmaiado no céu...

Ora nao sei se iato hoje está ligeiramente melhor do que ontem, mas a mim parece-me tudo igual!!!
Mais um dia terrivel e com toda a certeza uma noite muito semelhante!!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Por cá já chegou aos 42.5°c, agora segue pelos 41.6°c com 20%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

*42.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

E lá vai ela... 41°C...


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2018 às 14:52)




----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

E pronto, acima dos 40°C pelo segundo dia consecutivo, estão *40,1°C*...impensável...
Mas o vento lá alivia um bocado a situação.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 14:55)

*42,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

*42.3ºC* e tenho de ir agora a Santarém, caminho no vale do Tejo


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 15:00)

Não pensei que atingisse estes valores hoje, 43.2°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

ainda antes de sair *42.6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Dia muito mais fresco hoje, acho que nem 30ºC devem estar, que grande diferença em relação a ontem!


----------



## Iuri (5 Ago 2018 às 15:07)

Deixei a mota um bocadinho ao sol... o capacete estava à mesma temperatura.


----------



## charlie17 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

Um dia bastante poeirento! A visibilidade parece ser ainda pior que a de ontem. 

42.2C (wunderground)


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

43℃ a média do dia está nos 36℃ algo nunca visto nem pensado nos piores pesadelos..


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

Por cá sigo com 41.6°c e 22%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> 42,8ºC, nota-se que hoje está ligeiramente mais fresco.



A ironia! 42,8 ser descrito como "ligeiramente mais fresco".

Parece-me que a humidade relativa está menos 10% que ontem (ontem rondava os 30 e hoje os 20, parece-me).


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

*40,3°C* neste momento, com muita dificuldade em subir mais.
Os dias monótonos de nortada vão voltar a partir de terça mas pelo menos já vai dar para arejar a casa.


----------



## tucha (5 Ago 2018 às 15:52)

E algo de verdadeiramente extraordinário: passo pela quinta do Conde , o carro em andamento marca 44 graus, o ac do carro (e tenho um 1600 cc), não se aguenta, já pouco frio consegue fazer, e começo a transpirar...
A serra da Arrabida ao fundo está estupidamente esbranquiçada, mal se consegue ver...
Começo a fazer os 10 kms que separam a quinta do Conde da Lagoa de Albufeira, estrada bastante arborizada...e milagre!! Comeca-se a ver o termometro do carro a descer, 44 para 42, 42 para 40 e assim sucessivamente...e agora aqui na lagoa o carro marca 31 graus ao sol...ou seja 13 graus de diferenca entre o interior e a costa!!! A minha alma está completamente parva!!


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 16:03)

42,8ºC estagnados, a máxima até agora foi de 43,0ºC


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 16:03)

Penso que já foi atingida a máxima hoje, 42.9°C, o IPMA tinha previsto, 41°C.
Farto deste calor que não me deixa dormir, desde quarta feira com esta sina









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:38)

Mínima: *27,6ºC* a mais alta de sempre aqui, para ficar como recorde.

Pela Carregueira:
Mínima: *30,4ºC*
Máxima:* 40,1ºC
*
Temperatura já a baixar mais cedo. 3 dias consecutivos acima dos 40ºC, para a memória.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Ago 2018 às 16:39)

Boas
Mínima de 18.1°C
Máxima de 37.6°C,felizmente 
Agora já em queda com 31.8°C


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

28,1ºC na estação do IPMA às 4 da tarde, ontem por essa hora marcava 40,3ºC!


----------



## marcoacmaia (5 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

Após atingir 42.5°C de máxima, estamos a baixar. Vamos agora com 40.2°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

E pronto, lá vai descendo com vontade. 
Estão *38,2°C*.
A máxima foi de *40,4°C*.
Máximas deste 4 dias de calor:

Dia 2
Máxima: *37,4°C*​
Dia 3
Máxima: *38,7°C*​
Dia 4
Máxima: *42,0°C *(ainda estou chocado... )​
Dia 5
Máxima:* 40,4°C*​


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2018 às 17:32)

4 dias sempre acima dos 40°C. Máxima de hoje ainda foi aos 41,5°C, simplesmente brutal esta onda de calor. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cactus (5 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

Estou no Alentejo em Aljustrel e as 10 horas da manhã já estávamos aqui com 33 graus  durante o dia não baixa nem sobe a temperatura 46 graus e é a temperatura mais elevada que assisti em toda a minha vida .Sopra algum vento que faz com que seja impossível sair para a rua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:25)

*35ºC* ainda, que comece a descer mais.

Rio Jamor praticamente seco.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2018 às 18:27)

E vai descendo com fé. 
*36,8°C*, menos 4°C que ontem à mesma hora. Se calhar a mínima ainda vai ser batida.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

Máxima de 43,0℃ a agora estão 38,5℃ aos poucos vai ficando melhor...


----------



## meko60 (5 Ago 2018 às 19:23)

Máxima de 41,2ºC, agora37,8ºC.


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Finalmente a descer, 35.7°C. Ontem à mesma hora estavam 40°C









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

O dia de hoje foi menos quente, graças ao vento moderado constante de W.

Mínima: *24,2ºC *
Máxima: *39,8ºC *

T. Atual: *33,4ºC *
HR: 27% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

*30,7ºC * Nortada mais fresca a entrar.

Deixo aqui foto do pôr-do-sol de ontem, no Guincho:


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 20:11)

35,2ºC na WM-918, a máxima hoje foi 39,7ºC às 15:05.
A Auriol marca 34,6ºC.

Está mais fresco que ontem mas não está nada fresco ainda.


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:12)

mais um dia quentinho, mas mais "fresco" que ontem 

máxima: *43.1ºC *(-2.0ºC)
minima: *21.4ºC *(-0.8ºC)
actual: *33.5ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2018 às 20:13)

A máxima hoje ficou nos 42.8°C, acima do que esperava... Neste momento, em queda, na casa dos 36... Veremos se a mínima será mais civilizada.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 20:43)

A mínima de 30,1ºc aposto que será batida, mas não deixa de ser um valor histórico ter uma noite toda 30ºC

Agora estão ainda 34,7ºC


----------



## undersnite (5 Ago 2018 às 20:46)

*42.4º* ontem, recorde oficial na minha estação! Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 36.5º.
Ontem ainda apanhei 47º no termómetro do carro perto da Marateca, e uma trovoadazita de verão que mais parecia um fogo de artifício no Algarve já ao final do dia 
Agora venha de lá essa descida nos próximos dias que isto já é demais...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:02)

*27,5ºC*, obrigado Sintra e nortada


----------



## fhff (5 Ago 2018 às 21:06)

Por aqui,  Nafarros, Sintra,  já vou nos 25,3°C. Dia mais fresco e,  da parte da tarde,  correu uma brisa.


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

30.7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:20)

Mais uma noite infernal no interior de casa, em contra partida, hoje na rua está mais fresco, e nas zonas de vale o arrefecimento é ainda mais acentuado.


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

23,6ºC, finalmente, reaberto o "bunker", em corrente de ar para levar o resto do bafo!!!


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 21:25)

Aqui a aragem que sopra continua quente. Abri as janelas na esperança de arrefecer a casa mas acho que a aqueci mais. 

32º na Auriol exposta à aragem.


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 21:26)

Tonton disse:


> 23,6ºC, finalmente, reaberto o "bunker", em corrente de ar para levar o resto do bafo!!!



Inveja.


----------



## tucha (5 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Ah...eu que detesto tudo o que seja acima dos 25 graus, que feliz que estou agora com os 30 graus que sentem aqui por Alfarim (Lagoa de Albufeira)...!! Finalmente consegue-se respirar!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:48)

29.3ºC a noite está mais fresca, nos ultimos 2 dias sai a esta hora para a noite, já não me lembro ao certo quanto tinha, mas lembro me que tinha sempre 30 e poucos


----------



## fhff (5 Ago 2018 às 21:50)

Maravilha: 24°e humidade a 77%. Finalmente a refrescar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tanta gente já aqui a falar de coisas boas, mas por aqui o pesadelo contínua! Melhor do que ontem a esta hora, é verdade! Mas pesadelo na mesma! 

Máxima de 43°c , e neste momento ainda 32.1°c

Foi um evento memorável, apesar de muito penoso! Mas provavelmente a massa de calor mais colossal, que já tivémos em Portugal! Mesmo a máxima absoluta não tendo sido batida, todos os outros números falam por si!

Como todos os extremos deixam graves consequências, este não é  exceção! Muito triste e grave aquilo que neste momento se passa em Monchique e Marvão 
Uma palavra de apreço e solidariedade a todos os que sofrem de forma directa ou indirecta com a situação, e um grande bem haja a todos os agentes de Proteção Civil que neste momento enfretam aqueles inferno de frente!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

Também aqui na amora, península de setúbal, o calor continua excessivo. 32.2ºC na WM-918 e 30.6ºC na Auriol mais exposta. Mas com sorte, irá arrefecendo durante a noite e dando para ventilar a toca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:48)

*23ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

Boas,

Máxima: *39,1ºC*

Posso dar como terminado este evento calor extremo, finalmente!!
Neste momento a t.actual/minima: *24,2ºC*

Os extremos térmicos mais robustos de sempre por cá.
*27,9ºC* / *42,7ºC* (04-08-2018)

Ontem fui ao banho na praia às 23horas estavam 34ºC em determinado momento, o vento moderado a forte era quente como nunca tinha visto.
Hoje na praia mais do mesmo, não me lembro de ir a praia com tanto calor e o vento estar tão quente, enfim uma experiência para mais tarde recordar e partilhar.

Para amanhã espero uma máxima de *24/25ºC*, o que dará uma descida brutal, mas muito bem-vinda.
Terça já tenho forte nortada e máximas frescas, volta a normalidade.


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

A descer, a descer 27.5°C, quase a alcançar a minima
Vento de SSE 4 km/h


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

21,2ºC  
Tal é o calor concentrado nas divisões sem AC e no edifício que, mesmo em corrente de ar completa há mais de 2 horas, ainda não baixou dos 26,5ºC cá dentro!!!


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 23:02)

Pois, aqui ainda temos 30.9ºC. Está a levantar vento mas vem bem morno. T em casa: 33ºC. It's gonna be a hot night, cantava a Laura Branigan.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

Tempo relativamente fresco, agora, verificou-se uma descida muito acentuada da temperatura máxima em relação a ontem, e amanhã ainda deverá descer mais... e ainda bem, pois se as temperaturas de hoje aqui já eram bem suportáveis, no resto do país não se pode dizer o mesmo.


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 23:14)

Rui Alex disse:


> Pois, aqui ainda temos 30.9ºC. Está a levantar vento mas vem bem morno.



É idêntico ao que está a acontecer aqui em casa: o vento está a levar primeiro o calor à frente.
Como o vento está de noroeste, para já, está a arrastar todo o calor acumulado na margem norte aí para a margem sul...


----------



## Rachie (5 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Por aqui 24 graus finalmente... Janelas já todas abertas a fazer corrente de ar. 
Ainda assim a máxima passou dos 41. É esperado que amanhã regresse ao normal. A previsão da estação mais próxima é 27.

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 23:21)

Impressionante a descida, levantou-se um vendaval de vento... Mínima já alcançada, tinha sido 27°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 23:26)

Valeu a pena estes dois dias de praia por Santa Cruz.
Hoje à mesma hora, quase 6°C de diferença em Dois Portos, 36°C ontem(11h), 30°C hoje.
Fotos tiradas hoje, mais fresco também por lá, a temperatura rondou quase todo o dia os 25°C.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

Aqui a Minima vai ser batida mas será vem alta na mesma.. Estão 30,2℃


----------



## fhff (5 Ago 2018 às 23:37)

Despeço-me com 22°C aqui pelo litoral sintrense e muita humidade. A Serra está toda tapada e a neblina está instalada....o normal! 
A casa já está a refrescar  .


----------



## Sanxito (5 Ago 2018 às 23:40)

Por cá o arrefecimento é muito lento, ainda 29.4°c e 40%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Ago 2018 às 23:48)

Em termos de médias finais, medalha de ouro e medalha de bronze para o dia de ontem e sexta feira respetivamente. 5ª feira atingiu um honroso 4º lugar. 2 de Agosto de 2003 foi destronado para 2º dia mais quente. 

"Desde 2000, os dias mais quentes em Portugal continental, com uma temperatura média superior a 29 graus, foram: 04 de agosto de 2018 (32,4), 02 de agosto de 2003 (31,9), 03 de agosto de 2018 (31,5), 02 de agosto de 2018 (29,6) e 17 de junho de 2017 (29,4)."
https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...os-18-anos-em-Portugal-continental#gs.DQ9xLOs 

A tendência é assustadora.


----------



## charlie17 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:55)

Na esplanada do café também já se sente um fresquinho muito bom...
Finalmente!

~27C (the weather channel)


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

Afinal a Mínima não foi batida.. Minima de 30,1℃

Temperatura até a subir na última hora 30,5℃ agora


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 00:15)

30,8℃ vai subindo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Ago 2018 às 00:21)

O dia na Figueira hoje foi mais fresco, nomeadamente a manhã, mas ainda assim demasiado quente para o meu gosto. Acho que também é saturação. Normalmente fujo para aqui para escapar ao calor de Viseu e este ano saiu-me o tiro pela culatra. Já há dois anos, julgo, foi assim. O ano passado estava fresco e foi óptimo.


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 00:25)

42.9ºC de máxima e 26.1ºC de mínima! Descida impressionante, sopra uma aragem estupenda! Ver se hoje consigo dormir algo de jeito, resto de boa noite a todos!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2018 às 00:28)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O dia na Figueira hoje foi mais fresco, nomeadamente a manhã, mas ainda assim demasiado quente para o meu gosto. Acho que também é saturação. Normalmente fujo para aqui para escapar ao calor de Viseu e este ano saiu-me o tiro pela culatra. Já há dois anos, julgo, foi assim. O ano passado estava fresco e foi óptimo.


Foi quente quanto baste, nada de anormal, aquilo que normalmente acontece meia dúzia de vezes no verão figueirense, mas realmente, se vieste fugir do calor, tiveste mesmo azar...


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2018 às 00:32)

25.3ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Ago 2018 às 00:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Foi quente quanto baste, nada de anormal, aquilo que normalmente acontece meia dúzia de vezes no verão figueirense, mas realmente, se vieste fugir do calor, tiveste mesmo azar...



Passo férias na Figueira há mais de 30 anos (tenho 39). Na verdade, julgo que há 34. Tive, inclusivamente, cá casa. Quando estudava e tinha cá casa, passava cá praticamente as férias todas. Não me lembro de ter passado cá tanto calor como há dois anos e este ano. Trago sempre casaco porque a Figueira é a Figueira e também é por isso que gosto da cidade, para além de ter cá família. Tenho saudades de todas as férias em que só via o sol lá a partir das 11h. Sempre foi um escape do calor de Viseu. Resta-me esperar pelo Natal. Normalmente é ao contrário: um escape do frio do interior. Talvez tire mais uns dias em Agosto, se conseguir, mas só com tempo fresco.


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 00:40)

Deu-lhe agora para subir de novo... Vou dormir que é melhor!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (6 Ago 2018 às 00:46)

Por aqui, já baixou para 20,2ºC, a nortada acelerou e já vi umas nuvens baixas a passarem bem rápidas.
Que maravilha! 

A casa está agora a ficar na casa dos 24-25ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 00:50)

Aqui nada mudou ainda 31℃ na rua e a casa o forno igual... Mais uma noite a penar


----------



## Sanxito (6 Ago 2018 às 01:14)

28.2°c e 43%HR. 
Não há meio de arrefecer.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 01:37)

30,9℃ completamente estagnado


----------



## marcoacmaia (6 Ago 2018 às 01:50)

Aqui 24.9°C!


----------



## Rui Alex (6 Ago 2018 às 02:01)

Aqui na amora começou a arrefecer finalmente: 26.4º na Auriol, mais exposta. Mas o quarto ainda está nos 30.2ºC. Mas já desceu quase 1 grau desde que coloquei a ventoínha na varanda a soprar ar mais fresco para dentro. Esta noite é a que está a custar mais.


----------



## tucha (6 Ago 2018 às 02:08)

Um dia completamente de loucos...tanto apanhei 44 graus, como 19 graus há uma hora atrás na Lagoa de Albufeira, talvez 
porque é uma zona super arborizada, como agora faço 40 kms , chego a Lisboa e apanho 30 graus!!! 
Aqui pelos Olivais, venho encontrar 27 graus, e claro, casa fechada todo o dia, sem AC ligado e encontro 28 graus em casa, quando na rua já está menos ( problema das paredes que continuam quentíssimas, sendo que provalvente de noite, as próximas noites serão mais quentes em casa do que na rua!!!)
Estou saturada desta loucura, espero que amanhã tudo isto se amenize de vez!!


----------



## Candy (6 Ago 2018 às 02:20)

Boas,

Peniche, como vem sendo hábito... 20ºC neste momento  

Hoje as casas estavam/estão mais quentes.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 02:22)

29,1℃ quase 36h depois baixo dos 30..


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Ago 2018 às 08:43)

Bom dia 
Temperatura mínima e actual de 19.2°C
Um grau mais alta dos últimos dias  
Céu encoberto e morrinha fraco.


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia pessoal, cheira-me que o evento por Lisboa e não só ainda não está terminado, 22.9ºC de mínima, mas já vai nos 28.9ºC.
Nota-se é bastante mais humidade, o aviso amarelo ainda está activo para Lisboa.
E a Lestada que continua.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 09:44)

Aqui a mínima foi de 23,3ºC

Mas agora já vai nos 31,2ºC e hoje ainda é um dia muito quente, não esquecer que ainda temos hoje a iso 25 bem metida cá em cima e muitos locais vão ficara cima dos 40ºc hoje em especial no Sul


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 09:45)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a mínima foi de 23,3ºC
> 
> Mas agora já vai nos 31,2ºC e hoje ainda é um dia muito quente, não esquecer que ainda temos hoje a iso 25 bem metida cá em cima e muitos locais vão ficara cima dos 40ºc hoje em especial no Sul



Não me digas Bem está tudo uma confusão, tenho máximas para aqui de 30ºC, 32ºC, 34ºC... é esperar para ver qual acerta!


----------



## Rui Alex (6 Ago 2018 às 09:47)

Pois. A coisa ainda mexe.

Máxima de ontem: 39.7ºC (WM-918 abrigada e voltada a NE) e 39ºC (termómetro de máx e min)
Mínima de madrugada: 25.1ºC (WM-918) e 27ºC (termómetro)

Neste momento já vai nos 29.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 10:22)

Boas,

O calor extremo por cá já era..felizmente!
Minima: *19,4ºC*
Actual: *25,3ºC*

Na zona central da serra existe neblina, nos topos que circundam o vale da ribeira da mula.


----------



## Tonton (6 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

Cerca de 23ºC do lado noroeste e 26ºC do sueste, com mínima de 18,5ºC... 

O pior é o calor que ainda está entranhado em casa 
Assim que comecei a passar a corrente de ar total para parcial (para dormir), a temperatura da casa passou logo para 26-27ºC e está difícil de baixar!!!


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Hoje, já se nota o ar menos pesado mas ainda assim, estão 28,6ºC a subir com algum speed.
Não se pode estar dentro de casa, 30ºC em quase todas as divisões..


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

Bom dia!
Está 'frio' na Figueira e é maravilhoso... Ainda não vi o sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:22)

Notável está se a formar  neblina nos topos da serra de um extremo ao outro.
E aqui o ar fresco vai chegando pois a temperatura está a cair, estão 24,3 graus.


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 11:40)

Espero que a previsão do IPMA esteja correcta de começar a descer após o meio dia, já vai assim outra vez









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:40)

Bom dia, até que enfim, que hoje tivemos uma noite razoável em termos de temperatura, até já deu para dormir bem melhor do que as noite anteriores.
Ás 7 da manhã estavam 18ºC
Agora este final de manhã segue já bem amena.


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2018 às 12:06)

30.2ºC xi nada a ver, tão bom


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2018 às 12:12)

Boas! Dia com céu nublado, vento fresco, e janelas da casa todas abertas!


----------



## charlie17 (6 Ago 2018 às 12:30)

Mesmo seguindo com* 32.7ºC* (wunderground), depois do que os últimos 4 dias foram, até parece que está fresco!


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2018 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde

Finalmente temos um dia mais "fresquinho"  

T. Atual: *30,6ºC *
HR: 40%
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (6 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje a mínima ficou pelos 22.1°c às 7:00.
Agora sigo com a máxima do dia, 34.3°c e 37%HR. 
Ansioso pelo fim da tarde. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 13:39)

Temperatura a descer em flecha 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2018 às 13:46)

33ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

De manhã esteve nevoeiro cerrado e tempo bem fresco. Agora está ventinho agradável...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!
Que alívio!!! 
Estão uns "frescos"* 30,6°C*. Está tudo dito quando achamos que está fresco com esta temperatura.


----------



## fhff (6 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Sigo com 23,8ºC por Colares. Bem fresco....já deu para renovar o ar das casas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:46)

Mínima de* 19,8ºC* por aqui.

Temperatura não passou dos 30ºC, *27,8ºC*, praticamente a mínima que tive ontem . Casa ainda muito quente.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

Menos quente mas ainda assim bem quente hoje, estão 35,7ºC


----------



## Tonton (6 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de* 19,8ºC* por aqui.
> 
> Temperatura não passou dos 30ºC, *27,8ºC*, praticamente a mínima que tive ontem . Casa ainda muito quente.



Eu nem sequer cheguei ainda perto da mínima da noite anterior (30ºC), 27,5ºC 
E é do lado, sul. Do norte, com a ventania, ainda mal tocou os 25ºC.
A casa, essa, para descer dos 26-27ºC, mesmo em corrente de ar, está difícil...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, incrivel bem mais fresco hoje 35.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde!

Está um maravilhoso tempo fresco em Leiria! Havia muita nebulosidade de manhã e chegou até a chuviscar na minha viagem para cá pelo IC2.

Temperaturas de 25ºC nas estações aqui da zona, subsiste bastante poeira no céu que deve ir desaparecendo nos próximos dias.


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

*29,8ºC *atuais e vento fraco de W  
Que fresquinho tão bom


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Dia ainda algo quente por Azeitão , mas os 35.7°c
que já  se fizeram sentir até parecem frescos, tão grande que foi o  massacre nos últimos dias

Tatual: 33.9°c, 30% HR e vento moderado de NW.




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 17:13)

Boas, abaixo da barreira dos 30°C, finalmente. Corre uma aragem fresca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

Último dia de calor significativo na generalidade do continente.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

Boa tarde. 
Finalmente uma temperatura aceitável para esta hora, com uma máxima ainda elevada, 34.3°c pelas 13:08.
Agora sigo abaixo se 29.6°c e 46%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2018 às 18:20)

Dia bem agradável comparado com os anteriores. Máxima de *32,3ºC* e de momento apenas 27,7ºC e Nortada moderada.

5ªfeira horário habitual com carga de "porrada":


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

bem bom hoje 

máxima: *33.6ºC *(-9.5ºC)
minima: *19.6ºC *(-1.8ºC)
actual: *27.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 18:45)

criz0r disse:


> Dia bem agradável comparado com os anteriores. Máxima de *32,3ºC* e de momento apenas 27,7ºC e Nortada moderada.
> 
> 5ªfeira horário habitual com carga de "porrada":



Amanhã tarde/noite já espero vento forte para cá.
No ano passado o Arpege esteve bem melhor na modelação do vendaval que assola esta zona.
Muitas vezes nenhum modelo se aproveita lol


----------



## meko60 (6 Ago 2018 às 18:47)

Boa tarde.
Sem comparação....máxima de 32,4ºC, mínima de 23,6ºC e agora sigo com 28,3ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2018 às 19:45)

Mínima: *21,1ºC *
Máxima: *31,3ºC *

Dia maravilhoso, um autêntico alívio depois do inferno  Já deu para refrescar a casa 
Amanhã já teremos o regresso da nebulosidade matinal e da nortada.

T. Atual: *24,7ºC *
HR: 62%
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

Aqui está a ficar fresco e começam a aparecer nuvens...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

O sol lá acabou por aparecer da parte da tarde, mas um dia fresquito na mesma, até acho possível que a mínima desta noite na estação do IPMA ainda seja batida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está a ficar fresco e começam a aparecer nuvens...


Bastantes mais nuvens agora. O céu está praticamente coberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 21:17)

Máxima de 26,7 graus, ou seja uma descida de 12,4 graus em relação a ontem.

Neste momento 19,6 graus, prestes a bater a mínima do dia.
Vento já sopra bem. 
Rajada máxima 70 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 21:25)

Por aqui as janelas todas já estão abertas, para tentar refrescar ao máximo o interior de casa, pois as paredes tem muito calor acumulado, já á alguns anos que não me lembrava de ter tanto calor dentro de casa, isto com paredes em taipa, com 80 cm de espessura, mas já falei com pessoas daqui de perto que tem paredes em pedra com 1 metro de espessura, e mal deram pelo calor dentro de casa.
Que venha a temperatura que tinham antes deste evento abrasador, pois as pessoas que queriam tanto o verão, agora já voltaram com a palavra atrás.

Hoje já foi um dia mais razoável, que até não se passou muito mal.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Ago 2018 às 21:27)

Boas
A temperatura Minima de hoje foi a mais alta destes dias e foi de 19.2°C
A temperatura maxima ficou nos 25.4°C, que bom.
Agora estão 19.8°C
Começam a entrar nuvens baixas escuritas


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2018 às 21:38)

Já se foi a mínima pelo segundo dia consecutivo. Tudo aberto para arejar a casa.








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite!
Apesar de bem mais fresco que ontem, ainda assim a temperatura máxima foi de 36.8°C.
Neste momento vai refrescando bem com 23.7°C.
Não obstante, não é aibda possível dormir sem o ar condicionado, pois o calor acumulado é muito...


----------



## Sanxito (6 Ago 2018 às 22:34)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com a mínima do dia, 21.6°c e 71%HR. A máxima, como já tinha dito, ficou nos 34.3°c pelas 13:08. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (6 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

O dia começou finalmente a arrefecer, o vento levanto e a casa está neste momento a arejar. 

A máxima ainda chegou aos 31.9ºC. A mínima neste momento vai em 21.2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2018 às 23:06)

Boa noite pessoal, 

20.6°c, menos 11.5°c que ontem à mesma hora! É oficial, a tormenta acabou Vento moderado,  e bem fresquinho de NW! Amanhã a temperatura já vai levar um grande tombo! Neste momento janelas todas abertas, ao fim de quatro dias consecutivos, A/C natural 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (6 Ago 2018 às 23:36)

Máxima de hoje 29.9 
Finalmente posso refrescar a casa e dormir uma noite completa 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2018 às 23:54)

Boa noite!

Boas depois dos 46.0ºC que registei no Sábado em Santo Estêvão estes 19ºC que se fazem sentir agora aqui em Leiria são uma maravilha!


----------



## Rachie (7 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

E despeço-me com a mínima do dia 19.5 após a da madrugada ter sido 20.1.
Muito vento por aqui com vários remoinhos durante a tarde. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

Esta nortada é mesmo uma chapada valente no calor, a relembrar que estamos a escassos kms do oceano.
Ventania violenta, acho que nem em Julho esteve tanto vento. 

*17,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

Boas!
É incrível a diferença de hoje para ontem!
Que frescura divinal! Louvada seja a nortada! 
Depois de ter ficado o dia todo com as janelas abertas, a casa já recuperou a frescura e hoje já vou ter que dormir com um cobertor.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2018 às 00:17)

N_Fig disse:


> O sol lá acabou por aparecer da parte da tarde, mas um dia fresquito na mesma, até acho possível que a mínima desta noite na estação do IPMA ainda seja batida.


Confirma-se, 18,1ºC às 11! Que bem sabe o fresquinho


----------



## Candy (7 Ago 2018 às 03:23)

De passagem, apenass para registar o muito vento que se levantou em Peniche. 
Rajadas fortes e bem marcadas começaram a sentir-se por volta das 02h00. Estão a intensificar.

Sigo com 19,5ºC no centro de Peniche.


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia, voltamos ao típico Verão 2018.
Nuvens, nuvens parece que vai chover a qualquer momento de tão carregado que está 
Vento quase sempre de NE/NNE. Não sendo uma zona muito ventosa, é de admirar rajada máxima de 18 km/h durante a noite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (7 Ago 2018 às 08:28)

Temps medidas ontem e esta madrugada em abrigo voltado a NE numa varanda de 3º andar:
Máx: 31.9ºC (WM-918) e 32 (termómetro de min e max)
Min: 20.5ºC (Wm-918) e 19 (termómetro de min e max)

Santo fresquinho que se sente agora.


----------



## fhff (7 Ago 2018 às 08:33)

Bastante vento durante a noite,  com rajadas fortes. Sigo com 18°C por Sintra. Tudo nublado.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Ago 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia, finalmente o fresco está de volta, estão 21.1ºC vento fraco a moderado de NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Rachie (7 Ago 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia.
18.9 de mínima. De momento ainda só vai em 19.2 e está muito nublado aqui pela Venda do Pinheiro. Não sei se não choverá a qualquer momento. 
A minha Auriol ontem estava a prever trovoada mas só veio muito vento.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Ago 2018 às 08:50)

Bom dia
17.8°C de mínima
Agora 19.2°C
Céu nublado e vento moderado


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2018 às 10:30)

Boas

Mínima ainda tropical 20,3ºC e vão 6 noites seguidas tropicais, outro registo que não tenho memoria de alguma vez ter tido por aqui... 

Agora estão 22,7ºC e o sol já aparece entre algumas nuvens


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2018 às 11:30)

Dependendo do dia de hoje, visto que a mínima ainda pode ser alcançada no fim do dia, 6 mínimas tropicais seguidas.

Este vento fresco de norte, já baixou isto tudo na sala, temperatura no fundo branco.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:49)

Hoje a manhã acordou bem fresquinha, com muitas nuvens, principalmente em sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, e também com vento moderado, que acabou por perder força com o decorrer da manhã.
Sigo com 25ºC.

Já tinha saudades destas temperaturas tão boas.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2018 às 11:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã tarde/noite já espero vento forte para cá.
> No ano passado o Arpege esteve bem melhor na modelação do vendaval que assola esta zona.
> Muitas vezes nenhum modelo se aproveita lol



Mesmo assim, penso que será o mais fiável. O ICON de vez em quando lembra-se de colocar anormalidades acima dos 120km/h em eventos banais.
Essa zona é um quebra-cabeças para qualquer modelo diga-se de passagem.

Mais uma mínima tropical de *21,0ºC*. O dia segue fresco e muito ventoso com apenas *22,7ºC* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

criz0r disse:


> Mesmo assim, penso que será o mais fiável. O ICON de vez em quando lembra-se de colocar anormalidades acima dos 120km/h em eventos banais.
> Essa zona é um quebra-cabeças para qualquer modelo diga-se de passagem.
> 
> Mais uma mínima tropical de *21,0ºC*. O dia segue fresco e muito ventoso com apenas *22,7ºC* actuais.



Hoje devo subir a serra e passar pela Peninha e arredores, talvez leve o anemometro. Caso se justifique depois posso partilhar vídeos e medições.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá tivemos mais uma noite tropical, mínima de 20.7°c pelas 5:49, se bem que a temperatura pouco oscilou entre as 21 de ontem e as 10 de hoje. 
Agora sigo com 24.9°c e 62%HR. 
A máxima é de 25.2°c, e o vento já atingiu os 34 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2018 às 13:47)

Aqui estão 26,2℃ e vento fraco a moderado...

 Uma coisa que reparei hoje é o chão tapado de folhas como se fosse Outubro.. Se calhar foi do calor queimou e secou tudo


----------



## RStorm (7 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *20,3ºC
*
Noite e manhã algo ventosos e com céu nublado.
Agora a tarde segue com céu limpo e a nortada continua a soprar bem.
A mínima de ontem acabou por ser batida, *20,6ºC*. 

T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

Boa tarde!
Depois de 6 dias de poeiras, a atmosfera já se encontra completamente limpa.
O dia segue bem fresquinho, com *23,7°C*.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 14:49)

Boas!

Tempo fresco em Leiria com algumas nuvens e uma atmosfera mais livre de poeiras, faz-se sentir também um ligeiro vento de Noroeste.

A temperatura nas estações da cidade varia entre os 23 e os 26ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde. 
26.6°c e 53%HR é o que tenho por cá. 
Deixo aqui uma tabela com os registo horários desde o final de dia 1, até ao final do dia de ontem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje devo subir a serra e passar pela Peninha e arredores, talvez leve o anemometro. Caso se justifique depois posso partilhar vídeos e medições.



Aguardamos esses registos de vento brutais.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

que fresco , 27.9ºC  e vento


----------



## charlie17 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

O dia segue mais fresco que ontem, com vento moderado de NW... sabe mesmo bem!
*29.7ºC* (WU)
Esta noite dormi com a janela aberta e senti frio, nada comparado com as noites anteriores!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2018 às 16:33)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Olha olha, quem o viu, e quem  o vê! Dia bem ameno , e vento bem fresquinho de NW 

Tatual: *26.9ªc* ,*41%* de *HR *e rajada máxima de *40klm´h.*


----------



## Rachie (7 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

Não chegou a chover por aqui, mas esteve nublado até há umas duas horas atrás. 

A máxima que registei foram 26,8º e de momento marca 26,1º (abrigado do vento, por isso não corresponde bem ao que se sente).


----------



## Rapido (7 Ago 2018 às 17:37)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estão 26,2℃ e vento fraco a moderado...
> 
> Uma coisa que reparei hoje é o chão tapado de folhas como se fosse Outubro.. Se calhar foi do calor queimou e secou tudo



Também reparei e olhando bem para as árvores, principalmente os plátanos no jardim do Bonfim, alguns foram particularmente afectados com imensas folhas completamente queimadas do calor.


----------



## Tonton (7 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje devo subir a serra e passar pela Peninha e arredores, talvez leve o anemometro. Caso se justifique depois posso partilhar vídeos e medições.



É com cada rajada agora, por aqui, que eu imagino pelas terras do vento...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:38)

Tonton disse:


> É com cada rajada agora, por aqui, que eu imagino pelas terras do vento...



Sim está extremo, entre a Malveira da Serra e o limite do concelho ali pela estrada do cabo da Roca nem vos conto. É do piorio a Nortada naquele troço. Apanhei certamente rajadas de 90/100 km/h.


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2018 às 19:06)

Epa ando cá com uma soneira, por causa destes dias de calor que nem vos conto.
Dia ameno, marcado pelo vento de NE/NNE, máxima de 27.6°C.


A continuar desta forma a mínima vai ser alcançada de certeza.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:15)

A tarde segue soalheira, sem qualquer vestígio de nuvens no céu. O vento é moderado de NW. *27.3ºC* (WU).
Adoro tardes assim


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:51)

Auriol
Mínima: *19,6ºC*
Máxima: *26,7ºC
*
Que bom que se está!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:20)

Este inicio de noite, segue já fresca com vento fraco, e 20ºC.
Já se começa a notar que os dias, já estão a ficar mais curtos, pois já começa a anoitecer por volta das 20:30.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2018 às 22:02)

máxima: *28.5ºC *(-5.1ºC)
minima: *18.4ºC*? (-1.2ºC)
actual: *19.7ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Mais um dia fresquito, embora hoje com mais sol que ontem e com bastante vento, especialmente durante a tarde, mantém-se algum vento agora.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Boas
Manhã encoberto e tarde com abertas generosas...
Mínima  de 17.8°C
Máxima de 24.6°C
Agora  18.7°C, e vento moderado


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

Tempo bastante mais fresco, vento e céu coberto por nuvens escuras...


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

Tal como pensava a mínima já era, lá fora está um frescote desagradável.
Dados actuais:








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

17,8 graus
Nortada muito forte. 
Que vendaval!
Estou com o dobro da velocidade do vento e menos 2 graus que Cascais!


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Ago 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia
Mínima  de 15.4°C
Agora  17.0°C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 09:36)

Boas,
Mínima fresca: *16,9ºC*
Neste momento *19,6ºC* e vento moderado a forte.

Ontem acabei por não fazer registos de vento, mas estava agressivo em todo o lado, Alcabideche- Quinta do Pisão - Malveira da Serra- Peninha.
Como é normal, bem acima do modelado...
Amanhã começam as festas da Malveira da Serra, e como é tradição sempre com ventos muito fortes, este ano a organização reforçou a estrutura do palco.
Provavelmente as festas da aldeia mais ventosas do país.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia pessoal,

Céu limpo e vento mederado de* NW*! Temperatura atual de *23.9ºc* , e mesmo assim ainda entro de certas casas que mais parecem um forno, tal foi o calor que acumularam!

A mínima foi bem baixinha:*16.8ºc* 

Dias agradáveis depois da tormenta


----------



## charlie17 (8 Ago 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia! Início de dia muito agradável, sem nuvens, como ontem..  
24.0°C (WU)


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 11:59)

Tempo bem mais fresco esta manhã o que me permitiu estar a regar até agora. Começam a haver abertas e a temperatura a subir um pouco.


----------



## RStorm (8 Ago 2018 às 12:05)

Bom dia

*Ontem: *
Máxima: *26,2ºC *
A mínima foi batida logo ao inicio da noite, passando a ser *19,9ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *17,6ºC *
Manhã de céu limpo e nortada fraca 

T. Atual: *23,9ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 6,4 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2018 às 12:36)

Boas,

Mínima de *18,8ºC*. *24,2ºC* actuais e Nortada moderada. 

Atmosfera totalmente limpa.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

25.8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (8 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com Nortada no comando e 27.6°c com 51%HR. A mínima ficou nos 18.2°c pelas 6:25. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

A manhã começou bem fresquinha e com muitas nuvens, algumas delas ainda permanecem sobre a Serra D'Aire.
Esta tarde segue amena, e com vento moderado.
28ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Máxima: *24,6ºC* 

Lá contínua a nossa valente Nortada!


----------



## remember (8 Ago 2018 às 18:14)

Boa tarde Malta, corrida habitual terminada, até se está bastante bem, tirando uma ou outra rajada.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Ago 2018 às 19:46)

Tarde amena com nortada moderada.
Em relação ao incêndio, não houve feridos mas arderam olivais e canaviais, que ameaçaram as casas.

Mínima: *17,6ºC *
Máxima: *26,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,3ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

Céu totalmente coberto de nuvens escuras... se fosse inverno diria que estava quase a chover.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

E como já vem sido habitual a nortada que marca sempre presença durante a tarde, agora já com o decorrer da noite, é quase nulo o vento.
Muitas nuvens, no céu, em mais uma noite bem fresca.
Grande susto que apanhei esta tarde, com o fogo a pouco mais de 500 metros de casa em linha recta, felizmente pelo meio estavam alguns terrenos limpos, mas já me estava a preparar para ir ligar a moto- bomba, felizmente hoje, foi a 1ª vez que vi o fogo tão próximo de casa em 25 anos, e espero que tão depressao não se volte a repetir.
O fogo começou junto á construção da futura ETAR, amanhã, já vou averiguar se foi algum descuido, ou se o incendio começou em algumas máquina.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:20)

Boas, 

Mínima: 16,9 graus
Maxima: 23,1 graus


Praticamente 20 graus a menos da máxima de sábado!

Amanhã muita nortada prevista, com maior incidência nesta zona, como é normal.

Confesso que ao ver as imagens da Foia com vento praticamente extremo e fogo, penso logo se fosse a serra de Sintra, como seria...espero que nunca aconteça pois seria uma desgraça difícil de travar.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:24)

máxima: *27.8ºC *(-0.7ºC)
minima: *14.8ºC *(-3.6ºC)
actual: *20.8ºC*
tive rajada de 45km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Dia típico do Verão de 2018,

Temperatura amena, com máxima de 27.1°c, algumas nuvens ,e nortada moderada!Um dia agradável Amanhã ainda deve acelarar um bocadinho mais! 

Tatual: 20°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 22:54)

Está a chuviscar um pouco aqui, mas ainda não se vê no chão...


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

Caíram algumas pingas aqui também, cheiro a terra molhada intenso. Quem díria como estava o tempo há 3 dias atrás...


----------



## cepp1 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

Chove em Leiria


----------



## cepp1 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:04)

Chove em Leiria


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a chuviscar um pouco aqui, mas ainda não se vê no chão...


Já chuvisca bem, o chão está bem molhado e os beirais de casa já correm.  Fantástico!


----------



## charlie17 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:13)

Boas, 
A noite segue fresquinha, *19.3ºC* (WU).
Por aqui, a nortada foi forte hoje!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:36)

Lol está a chover!


----------



## Tonton (8 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lol está a chover!



Aqui também caíram uns pingos, mal deu para molhar a rua...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

Aqui chove fraco e continua, talvez efeito da serra.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Ago 2018 às 00:03)

Mínima  de 15.4°C
Máxima de 25.1°C
Agora  18.9°C, e ..... CHOVE BEM 
ACUMULADO DE 0.6mm


----------



## Fall9 (9 Ago 2018 às 00:04)

Por aqui também está a chuviscar e vento


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2018 às 00:10)

Esteve a chover aqui por volta das 10 horas, agora não chove, por esta não esperava!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2018 às 00:14)

E volta a chover na Figueira! Tenho informações que por Pombal também chove.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2018 às 00:31)

A chuva miúda provém da frente fria em dissipação, nortada deve ajudar.


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2018 às 01:10)

Boa noite!

Tempo fresco em Leiria com chuvisco e 18ºC! 

Agradável cheiro a terra molhada!


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2018 às 03:46)

Está vento


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Ago 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia
Choveu durante a noite.
Episodio rendeu 1.2 mm
Temp. Mínima  de 15.6 °C
Agora  16.4 °C


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia! Aqui continuou a chover durante a noite... por vezes ouvia-se... Agora está tempo fresco e húmido e ameaça voltar a chuviscar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia, minima de 17ºC, por agora estão 20.4ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## charlie17 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:57)

Bom dia,
A manhã segue agradável mas com algum vento. *22.3°C* (WU).


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2018 às 12:05)

Grande surpresa ontem quando sai do Colombo pelas 23h30m e estava... a morrinhar!
De facto, este Verão tem sido uma caixinha de surpresas, ainda há poucos dias esturricava-se pela Capital.
Finalmente uma mínima agradável de *18,3ºC*. O dia segue ameno com *23,2ºC* e Nortada moderada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

Ontem na Ericeira esteve um final de tarde fantástico, céu azul, zero vento, com mar "glass"  e vários cardumes prateados a rasgar as águas transparentes.
Muito bom 
Começou a chover cerca das 21h. Iniciou-se com uma morrinha e pelas 24h era já chuva mesmo.
Hoje, amanheceu azul e com algum vento. Agora o céu continua azul mas está imenso vento - mar cheio de carneirinhos e windsurfers na diversão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2018 às 14:44)

De volta à Primavera!

Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Máxima: *23,4ºC*


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 15:12)

Boas, nortada a fazer-se sentir, a máxima já deve ter sido atingida.
Mínima de 18°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (9 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,
Aqui segue-se com *28.7ºC* (WU).
O vento já não está tão intenso (por agora... porque a nortada há de vir no fim da tarde ).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

Boa tarde pessoal,
A mesma segue amena, mas agradável  Temperatura atual  de *25.2ºc* , *35%* de *HR* ,  e a nortada está a instalar.se bem! Já tive uma rajada de 43km/h!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Nortada a varrer...
Para já, rajada máxima de 77 km/h.
Avisos? Ficaram no bolso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2018 às 19:11)

Temperaturas máximas na Davis de Moscavide nos dias mais quentes:

40,6 ºC 02/08
42,8 ºC 03/08
45,0 ºC 04/08
42,4 ºC 05/08 (mínima de 28,6 ºC neste dia)


Em Ribafria, Alenquer, a máxima a destacar também foi de perto de 45 ºC, no dia 04/08. no entanto as mínimas eram bem inferiores às registadas em Moscavide, por vezes cerca de 5 ºC inferiores a essas. Os valores ainda não estão totalmente aferidos, dado que a estação se encontra em ajustes e existe descalibração do termo-higrómetro muito significativa. É feito um registo comparativo com outros sensores, para esta variável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2018 às 19:54)

*20,2ºC *e nortada a manter o céu limpo e respirável:


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2018 às 20:36)

maxima: *27.1ºC *(-0.7ºC)
minima: *16.6ºC *(+1.8ºC)
actual: *21.1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Boa noite
Dia bastante desagradável devido ao vento
Mínima  de 15.6 °C
Máxima de 23.4 °C
Agora  17.9 °C


----------



## RStorm (9 Ago 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Dia fresco e soalheiro com nortada moderada e algumas nuvens durante a manhã.
Amanhã o tempo já vai aquecer  

Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *24,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:42)

Até ao momento rajada máxima de 81 km/h. Aqui na zona de Alcabideche o valor deve ser mais alto.

Sigo então com 16,9 graus e Nortada violenta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:56)

A noite aqui segue fresca, e com vento moderado, tive de fechar agora mesmo as janelas de casa, pois a corrente de ar, bateu logo com todas as janelas.
18ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A noite aqui segue fresca, e com vento moderado, tive de fechar agora mesmo as janelas de casa, pois a corrente de ar, bateu logo com todas as janelas.
> 18ºC.


Hoje fui almoçar ás enguias no Bouquilobo e ao passar em Riachos estava bem quente. É impressionante a diferença de clima deste meu lado da serra e do teu...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Boa noite pessoal,

Final de tarde, princípio de noite bem desagradáveis por causa do vento! Nortada moderada, com rajadas fortes! Temperatura atual de 18.1°c! Amanhã regressa o Verão normal, para a malta aproveitar no fim de semana  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

dia agradável mas com muito mais nortada que ontem, e o vento continua predominante de NE/NNE
Máxima de 27.1ºC, agora com 18.8ºC, 64% de HR e 1019.3 hPa, está bem desagradável lá fora, com este ventinho


----------



## Rachie (10 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

Boa noite
Por aqui os últimos dias têm sido extremamente ventosos.
As mínimas têm rondado os 16 e as máximas os 26/27.

Há pouco houve um incêndio aqui perto, na venda do valador, que segundo o fogos.pt ainda teve 34 bombeiros a trabalhar  já está dominado mas tive medo por causa do vento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

Parece-me que a noite vai ser agitada, agora na ultima hora é que deu para intensificar o vento e continua!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Ago 2018 às 06:34)

Bom dia
Madrugada fresquinha 
Temperatura actual de 10.2°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia a todos! Forte inversão térmica esta manhã... está mesmo frio, parece outono!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2018 às 07:53)

Boas, 

O massacre de vento lá abrandou. 
Ontem rajada máxima: 82 km/h
Hoje rajada máxima: 86 km/h
Aqui terá sido um pouco mais alto. 

Mínima fresca de 15,6 graus. 
Neste momento 16,8 graus e vento moderado que parece vento nulo, tendo em conta o vendaval que esteve por cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 08:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Forte inversão térmica esta manhã... está mesmo frio, parece outono!


E entretanto ficou nevoeiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2018 às 10:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Forte inversão térmica esta manhã... está mesmo frio, parece outono!


Não tens forma de fazer registos de temperatura?

De facto as madrugadas de inversão lá regressaram, pelo menos inversões um bocado mais fortes.  Praia Rainha, Almada com uns bem frescos 9,4 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 10:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não tens forma de fazer registos de temperatura?
> 
> De facto as madrugadas de inversão lá regressaram, pelo menos inversões um bocado mais fortes.  Praia Rainha, Almada com uns bem frescos 9,4 graus.


Infelizmente por enquanto não tenho forma, mas até ao fim do ano conto ter a minha estação...   Faz falta porque aqui perto não há nenhuma. Seja como for o meteo Técnico tinha para aqui 9,7C de mínima e 7,6C sentida


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2018 às 10:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Infelizmente por enquanto não tenho forma, mas até ao fim do ano conto ter a minha estação...   Faz falta porque aqui perto não há nenhuma. Seja como for o meteo Técnico tinha para aqui 9,7C de mínima e 7,6C sentida



Nem que fosse um simples termómetro. 
Esquece as previsões,  para um local de inversão,  ou seja uma várzea ou vale é bastante difícil prever a temperatura mínima, principalmente quando a noite é de céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 10:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nem que fosse um simples termómetro.
> Esquece as previsões,  para um local de inversão,  ou seja uma várzea ou vale é bastante difícil prever a temperatura mínima, principalmente quando a noite é de céu limpo e vento nulo.


Tenho de ver se arranjo aqueles baratos do Lidl...


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2018 às 11:49)

Noite bem fresca por aqui, bem que me arrependi de ter dormido só com um cobertor... Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

O dia hoje começou bem fresco, aliás comecei a trabalhar ás 7 da manhã, isto num vale, onde o sol só se ve já perto das 9 horas, e posso dizer que senti algum frio, principalmente nas mãos, sem ter como medir a temperatura, mas diria que estavam uns 14ºC.
Agora este final de manhã, segue já amena, com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje fui almoçar ás enguias no Bouquilobo e ao passar em Riachos estava bem quente. É impressionante a diferença de clima deste meu lado da serra e do teu...



O Boquilobo, a terra das enguias, que antigamente eram todas pescadas no Paúl do Boquilobo, pena é que hoje em dia já nao atraia tanta pessoas como era á uns anos atrás, mas mesmo assim, não dexia de ser uma localidade bem sossegada, e onde se pode comer sempre bem.
A poluição que acaba toda no pául do Boquilobo, acabou com muitos cardumes de enguias, e também o envelhecimento dos pescadores, que foram deixado a actividade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 12:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O Boquilobo, a terra das enguias, que antigamente eram todas pescadas no Paúl do Boquilobo, pena é que hoje em dia já nao atraia tanta pessoas como era á uns anos atrás, mas mesmo assim, não dexia de ser uma localidade bem sossegada, e onde se pode comer sempre bem.
> A poluição que acaba toda no pául do Boquilobo, acabou com muitos cardumes de enguias, e também o envelhecimento dos pescadores, que foram deixado a actividade.


Pois, mas a casa das enguias continua melhor que nunca! Parece que nunca me tinha sabido tão bem... e já vou lá e a outros restaurantes à muitos anos. É o meu preferido!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

Bom dia. 
Ontem por cá os extremos foram os seguintes.
Min. 18.1°c 
Max. 26.9°c
O vento atingiu os 34 Km/h.
Hoje o dia nasceu fresco, mínima de 16.6°c pelas 7:56. Agora sigo com 26.3°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (10 Ago 2018 às 13:34)

O dia por aqui segue mais quente que ontem.
*29.5ºC* (WU). Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Rachie (10 Ago 2018 às 13:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não tens forma de fazer registos de temperatura?
> 
> De facto as madrugadas de inversão lá regressaram, pelo menos inversões um bocado mais fortes.  Praia Rainha, Almada com uns bem frescos 9,4 graus.


Achava eu que estava frio na Venda...  
De manhã estavam 14° (cerca das 6.30)

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (10 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Por cá vai aquecendo, 29.3°c e 36%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

30.5ºC


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,
máxima já atingida, a descer devagar. Notou-se logo de manhã a diminuição do vento.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (10 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 29.6°c e 41%HR. 
A máxima é de 30.0°c pelas 15:33, mas a temperatura tem estado entre os 29.3 e os 30.0 desde as 14:45. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

Dia de Verão 

Céu limpo, com *30.1ºc*, *30%* de *HR* e vento fraco de *NW *


----------



## RStorm (10 Ago 2018 às 20:35)

Boa Noite

Mínima bastante fresca, desde Maio que não registava uma temperatura tão baixa...
O dia foi mais quente, mas a nortada ainda vincou bem a sua presença com algumas rajadas moderadas.

Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *28,2ºC *

T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Ago 2018 às 20:51)

Dia de céu limpo com algum vento durante a tarde.
Temperaturas frescas tanto na mínima como na maxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:29)

Os dias frescos e ventosos lá regressaram. 

Ontem:
Temperatura minima: 16,5 graus
Temperatura máxima: 21,9 graus
Rajada máxima: 82 km/h
Acumulado: 0,3 mm

Hoje:
Temperatura mínima: 15,5 graus
Temperatura máxima: 22,3 graus 
Rajada máxima: 86 km/h


Neste momento 17,2 graus e forte nortada.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

máxima: *30.7ºC *(+3.6ºC)
minima: *13.3ºC *(-3.3ºC)
actual: *19.9ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Ago 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia
Mínima de 12.8°C
Céu nublado


----------



## Sanxito (11 Ago 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia. 
Manhã de verão pouco habitual por aqui, não sei se não terá sido a temperatura mais baixa no mês de agosto desde que faço registos, 14.8°c pelas 6:32.
Agora sigo com 18.6°c e 80%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2018 às 13:43)

Por aqui nota-se já o aumento da temperatura, em relação aos dias anteriores, sigo com 33ºC.


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2018 às 13:49)

Boas pessoal, 

Vento de Sul a amenizar a coisa
Nota-se logo a subida dentro de casa, nestes dias mais quentes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2018 às 13:49)

31.3ºC


----------



## charlie17 (11 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

O dia está mais quente que ontem. *31.7ºC *(WU)
Céu praticamente limpo (com nuvens do tipo Cirrus).


----------



## Sanxito (11 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Boa tarde. 
Por aqui vai aquecendo, 32.5°c e 45%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## undersnite (11 Ago 2018 às 15:02)

Mínima de 15.2º.
Por agora 24.5º e brisa agradável.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

*34.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Esta manhã na Cresmina, Guincho.
Forte nortada e temperatura nos 19 graus.
Peninha mergulhada no nevoeiro e respectiva precipitação oculta.


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2018 às 17:40)

Já a descer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (11 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 30.8°c e 43%HR, apps máxima de 33.6°c pelas 17:05. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Ago 2018 às 20:28)

Boa noite

Dia autêntico de verão com sol, nortada fraca e algumas nuvens altas.
Mais uma vez houve forte inversão térmica durante a madrugada.

Mínima: *15,5ºC *
Máxima: *31,0ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,5ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## charlie17 (11 Ago 2018 às 20:38)

A nortada, por aqui, não se fez sentir muito. O termómetro do carro (em andamento) chegou a marcar *36.0ºC*.
Por agora estão *26.5ºC*(WU) e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Ora bem, *19,7ºC *e forte nortada.
T.máxima: *25,6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

Boas
Dia sem história 
Mínima de 12.8°C
Máxima de 27.8°C
Agora 18.2°C e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

máxima: *34.7ºC *(+4.0ºC)
minima: *11.6ºC *(-1.7ºC)
actual: *22.5ºC*


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2018 às 21:42)

Boa noite pessoal, aqueceu bem durante a tarde, mas o que vale é este ventinho que faz a temperatura baixar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

Boas! Mais uma madrugada fresca hoje, embora não tanto como ontem, mas o dia já foi mais quente e com menos vento, embora nada do outro mundo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas! Mais uma madrugada fresca hoje, embora não tanto como ontem, mas o dia já foi mais quente e com menos vento, embora nada do outro mundo.



Pois, agora...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2018 às 23:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pois, agora...


Tiveste azar, estes últimos dias já se passaram bem melhor... Nada daqueles calores horríveis da semana passada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2018 às 23:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Tiveste azar, estes últimos dias já se passaram bem melhor... Nada daqueles calores horríveis da semana passada.



Eu sei. Na segunda já esteve óptimo! Foi chato porque não deu para fazer as minhas caminhadas do costume. Se não for antes, no Natal há mais, se tudo correr bem.


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2018 às 23:23)

Hoje, um pouco mais quente que ontem pela mesma hora! 
22.6ºC, 51% de HR e 1016 hPa. O vento sopra fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

Boas, mas que grande notícia tenho para partilhar. Acabam de instalar uma estação no topo da serra de Sintra, exactamente junto ao miradouro de Santa Eufémia a cota 462 mts.
Finalmente vai deixar de existir um vazio em termos de acumulado e temperatura numa zona tão alta e interessante da serra. Esta estação vai rebentar os acumulados de qualquer estação do distrito de Lisboa, pois no flanco este da serra de Sintra chove a potes.
A humidade e vento estão naturalmente errados, certamente que estão a fazer os primeiros testes/ajustes.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRA22

Boa novidade não é? @StormRic @AnDré @guisilva5000


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

Dia de Verão, e consequentemente uma belíssima manhã de praia 

Actualmente ,
temperatura atual de  30.3°c , vento fraco de NW e bonitos Cirrus a enfeitar o céu  













Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dia de Verão, e consequentemente uma belíssima manhã de praia
> 
> Actualmente ,
> temperatura atual de  30.3°c , vento fraco de NW e bonitos Cirrus a enfeitar o céu
> ...


Figueirinha?
Máxima já atingida de 31.9°C, sigo com 30.7°C e vento fraco de NNE.

Primeira foto do novo parque ribeirinho da Póvoa de Santa Iria, dando continuação ao que já existia.

Chama-se Moinhos da Póvoa, quem quiser saber mais:
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/reportagem/parque-ribeirinho-moinhos-da-povoa_a1088262






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

remember disse:


> Figueirinha?
> Máxima já atingida de 31.9°C, sigo com 30.7°C e vento fraco de NNE.
> 
> Primeira foto do novo parque ribeirinho da Póvoa de Santa Iria, dando continuação ao que já existia.
> ...


Sim Alex, Figueirinha Estava muito bom, estava a espera de ter a água bem mais fria,mas a maré estava vazia, e apanhei umas boas 
correntes com água a tocar nos 20°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim Alex, Figueirinha Estava muito bom, estava a espera de ter a água bem mais fria,mas a maré estava vazia, e apanhei umas boas
> correntes com água a tocar nos 20°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Menos mal então, espero que tenhas aproveitado, abraço.

Pois, quando a maré está vazia apanha-se por aí umas boas marés com temperaturas jeitosas, adoro a Figueirinha de qualquer maneira, mas quando está a maré vazia ui ui

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 15:08)

remember disse:


> Menos mal então, espero que tenhas aproveitado, abraço.
> 
> Pois, quando a maré está vazia apanha-se por aí umas boas marés com temperaturas jeitosas, adoro a Figueirinha de qualquer maneira, mas quando está a maré vazia ui ui
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Muito bom, dos melhores dias do ano até agora sem dúvida 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (12 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

Depois de uma semana por Grândola, estamos de volta com um dia bem ameno por aqui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Por aqui a nortada vai soprando de forma moderada, nesta tarde amena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

Boa tarde a todos! Passei o dia nas Salinas de Rio Maior para almoçar e passear. Dia de verão com calor e sol forte! No regresso mal comecei a subir a serra do lado de Porto de Mós ficou logo fresco... agora além de tempo fresco está névoa.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Ago 2018 às 19:09)

Boas
Chuvisca por aqui, mas SEM molhar o chao
Temp. Min 15.4°C
Temp. Max 25.7°C
Actual de 20.3°C


----------



## Fall9 (12 Ago 2018 às 19:47)

Por aqui o dia foi fresco, agora está a cair uma chuvinha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar fraco...


----------



## RStorm (12 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

Boa noite

Dia mais fresco e ventoso que ontem. Ao inicio da tarde apareceram nuvens altas mas o céu limpou-se pouco tempo depois.

Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *28,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 20:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui começou a chuviscar fraco...


O chão já está molhado.. nevoeiro cerrado. Deve ficar assim a noite toda.

Edit: Esta chuva fraca e persistente está a regar bem. O chão já está bem molhado e os beirais de casa já cantam...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dia de Verão, e consequentemente uma belíssima manhã de praia
> 
> Actualmente ,
> temperatura atual de  30.3°c , vento fraco de NW e bonitos Cirrus a enfeitar o céu
> ...


Piscininha...  Super convidativa. Qual Côte d'Azur qual quê, isto é que é!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O chão já está molhado.. nevoeiro cerrado. Deve ficar assim a noite toda.
> 
> Edit: Esta chuva fraca e persistente está a regar bem. O chão já está bem molhado e os beirais de casa já cantam...



Está tudo explicado, por acaso até já tinhamos comentado aqui em casa, que provavelmente deveria estar aí para esses lados a cair uns pingos, ou então que seria uma boa carga de orvalho para esta noite, eu de facto observei esse manto de nuvens, em deslocação, até que se ve que a Serra D'Aire está coberta por um manto de nuvens, creio que continua a vir para cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está tudo explicado, por acaso até já tinhamos comentado aqui em casa, que provavelmente deveria estar aí para esses lados a cair uns pingos, ou então que seria uma boa carga de orvalho para esta noite, eu de facto observei esse manto de nuvens, em deslocação, até que se ve que a Serra D'Aire está coberta por um manto de nuvens, creio que continua a vir para cá.


E mais no litoral como na Nazaré também está! Está a regar bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E mais no litoral como na Nazaré também está! Está a regar bem...



Pois, como os antigos dizem e bem "a serra apanha a água toda", quer dizer que quem está do litoral até á serra ainda tem boas probabilidades, de chover com mais intensidade e frequencia, bem como o orvalho, devido á influencia marítima.
Aqui é sempre tudo mais seco, principalmente durante o verão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 22:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Piscininha...  Super convidativa. Qual Côte d'Azur qual quê, isto é que é!


Completamente ,hoje estava mesmo no ponto  Um miminho 

Nesto momento a nortada moderada que se fez sentir durante a tarde já era, e tão 21.2°c ! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

Boas! Dia de manhã razoavelmente quente, mas depois com as nuvens a aparecer, e por volta das 9 horas começou a morrinhar, e assim se mantém, de notar a fraca intensidade do vento durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Ago 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia.
0.4 mm acumulados durante a noite.
Agora não chove e estamos com uma temperatura de 16.7°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2018 às 12:00)

Este final de manhã segue amena, sem vento para já, e com 24.5ºC.
Com esta temperatura dá para trabalhar até um pouco mais tarde, no campo.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Ago 2018 às 12:15)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 24.3°c e 58%HR. 
Os extremos de ontem oscilaram entre os 30.9°c e os 18.0°c .

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (13 Ago 2018 às 12:36)

O dia segue fresco, com *25.9ºC* (WU) e vento fraco.


----------



## RStorm (13 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

Bom dia

Mínima: *18,6ºC *
O dia segue fresco com céu limpo e vento fraco de SW. Algumas nuvens baixas no horizonte ao nascer do sol.

T. Atual: *23,7ºC *
HR: 54%
Vento: SW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

Boas tardes! Depois dos chuviscos da madrugada e de ontem à noite, o dia hoje vai com sol radioso e céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Ago 2018 às 18:17)

Após quase 60 dias com o anemómetro avariado, acaba de ser arranjado.
Rolamento gripado.
Temperatura máxima 24.4°C
Agora 22.4°C


----------



## jonekko (13 Ago 2018 às 18:25)

Dia algo fresco por aqui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2018 às 23:33)

Nota-se bastante a influência do sol, passei parte da tarde numa piscina num lugar abrigado, mas a partir do momento em que o sol deixou de iluminar o sítio começou toda a gente a tremer de frio e a sair da água para se ir secar... Agora a noite segue fresca e com vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Ago 2018 às 00:59)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima de hoje ficou pelos 28.9°c às 14:50.
Agora sigo com 18.7°c e 77%HR 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Ago 2018 às 06:54)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima e actual de 17.1°C
Muito pouca variação desde as 00.00 horas. 17.7°C a essa hora


----------



## Sanxito (14 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a mínima ficou nos 18.0°c pelas 3:56, a máxima está nos 28.2°c registados às 13:36.
Agora sigo com 27.2°c e 57%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Temperaturas máximas na Davis de Moscavide nos dias mais quentes:
> 
> 40,6 ºC 02/08
> 42,8 ºC 03/08
> ...



Sejas bem-vindo Daniel! Há quanto tempo não aparecias por aqui!


----------



## RStorm (14 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

Boa Tarde

Dia agradável com céu limpo e nortada fraca.

Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *29,1ºC 
*
Máxima de ontem: *26,1ºC *
T. Atual: *28,2ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

Hoje por aqui já se notou bem o aumento da temperatura, mesmo dentro de casa.
32ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2018 às 18:41)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia com céu limpo e algo ventoso por cá! Temperatura máxima de *30.1ºc*.

Tatual: *26.9ºc* ,*50% HR *e contínua o vento moderado de *SW
*


----------



## jonekko (14 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

Tarde amena e algum vento. Neste momento estamos assim.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2018 às 20:02)

máxima: *33.0ºC *(+4.7ºC)
minima: *15.7ºC *(-1.0ºC)
actual: *26.8ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Ago 2018 às 21:29)

Hoje e agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2018 às 10:43)

Hoje a manhã acordou fresca e com nevoeiro, mas apenas nos vales menos encaixados, o que não costuma ser muito natural.
Agora já está a começar a aquecer, sigo com 25ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia. 
A mínima de hoje ficou nos 17.1°c pelas 6:38. 
Agora sigo com 22.3°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2018 às 12:34)

Belíssimo dia de Verão, aproveitem pessoal

Por Sesimbra estamos assim 21.3°c , alguma nebulosidade ao longo da costa , e uma água muito fresquinha

Bom feriado









Azeitão bem mais quentinho! 25.2°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2018 às 17:36)

32.9ºC máxima até agora


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Ago 2018 às 19:47)

Boa Tarde
Hoje e agora


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

Boas,

Extremos: 16,9 graus / 23,8 graus

Actual: 18,5 graus
Nortada apenas moderada, amanhã espero nortada muito forte...
Só para se ter ideia, pois por norma os modelos metem os valores de rajada por baixo.

Gfs para amanhã ao final da tarde.
Há sempre uma ideia que todo o litoral tem a mesma nortada pelo menos intensidade semelhante, errado. 


private image hosting


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2018 às 21:43)

máxima: *33.0ºC *(+0.0ºC)
minima: *13.5ºC *(-2.2ºC)
actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2018 às 11:02)

Os dias aqui tem estado bem fresquinhos apenas por volta das 18h tem aquecido mas ficando sempre longe dos 30ºC

Agora estão 21,2ºC 

Infelizmente vem ai calores que nao se desejava de novo nos quase 40ºC bah  o pior é que são mais dias seguidos que na outra vaga de calor, apesar desta ser bem mais fraca


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

Hoje foi mais uma manhã que se levantou com nevoeiro, embora não muito cerrado, e também com uma boa carga de orvalho.
27ºC.
Bem parece que vem aí mais uns dias tórridos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2018 às 13:17)

Boas,

22,0 graus e Nortada moderada.
Até ao momento o valor de rajada máxima é bem banal, apenas 48 km/h.
Nas próximas horas deverá acelerar bastante, até pelo facto do capacete começar a ficar localizado somente na serra e as nuvens baixas não cobrirem esta zona. Vamos ver. O modelo
Icon mete rajadas de 80 km/h numa área significativa, como sempre  a área norte/noroeste do concelho.


----------



## RStorm (16 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,3ºC *
Máxima: *27,0ºC *

A tarde segue amena com nortada fraca. De manhã ainda apareceram algumas nuvens baixas dispersas.

T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 62%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (16 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

Dia solarengo e algo quente, com a Nortada já a mostrar-se e bem. Temperatura nos *28,1ºC* em queda livre depois de ter alcançado os *29,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

Forte nortada, grandes rajadas.
De momento a estação do Pai do Vento não espelha o que se passa cá em cima, em Alcabideche. Talvez mais logo a área de forte nortada se expanda a sul.
A outra estação de Alcabideche, que infelizmente está mal instalada, segue com rajada de 60 km/h.
Pelo vendaval que está nesta zona, certamente que as rajadas andam nos 75/80 km/h.
A estação da Praia do Guincho segue com vento a 50 km/h e rajada máxima de 72 km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

Boa tarde pessoal,

A tarde segue quentinha, mas agradável devido a Nortada moderada Neste momento sigo com *30ºc* e* 40% HR*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

É verdade, com tanta nortada, sigo com apenas *20,3ºC*
Mais logo faço um video do vendaval.


----------



## RStorm (16 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC 
*
Mais um dia de agradável de verão, é pena os próximos dias já não serem assim 
Esta madrugada quando saí para o trabalho caía tanta orvalheira, que mais parecia morrinha. 

T. Atual: *25,2ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 9,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

A nortada moderada tem-se fazendo sentir ao longo desta tarde, soprando de forma moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2018 às 18:21)

Rajada de 75 km/h.
Com tendência para aumentar.


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2018 às 18:43)

Já por Lisboa. Dados actuais:










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

Nortada muito forte.
Rajada máxima de 79 km/h.
Ca por cima deve ter ido sem problema aos 90 km/h.

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram uma ocorrência.

Queda de árvore - Estoril


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

máxima: *29.5ºC *(-3.5ºC)
minima: *15.2ºC *(+1.7ºC)
actual: *21.2ºC* e um ventinho, estou a ver que hoje já tenho de ir com manga comprida para a festa de coruche :C


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2018 às 21:19)

Que vendaval brutal lá fora porra.
Ai se eu tivesse uma estação...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2018 às 01:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que vendaval brutal lá fora porra.
> Ai se eu tivesse uma estação...


Estamos a espera desse vídeo  Por aqui vento praticamente nulo desde as 20H! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2018 às 03:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Estamos a espera desse vídeo  Por aqui vento praticamente nulo desde as 20H!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Acabei por não fazer.
Entretanto outra queda de árvore em Alcabideche, segundo os bombeiros.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Ago 2018 às 08:26)

Corredor do nevoeiro pelos Vales da Serra de Mira de Aire agora mesmo








Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2018 às 09:24)

Boas!

Manhã com bastante nebulosidade em Leiria, que deve dar lugar tendencialmente a uma tarde de sol.

Temperaturas na casa dos 18ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2018 às 10:42)

Mínima 18,7ºC

Agora 25,7ºC e vento nulo com um céu limpo mas pouco azul


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Manhã com bastante nebulosidade em Leiria, que deve dar lugar tendencialmente a uma tarde de sol.
> 
> Temperaturas na casa dos 18ºC nas estações da cidade.



Pouco mais de uma hora e a névoa já dissipou. Sobe a temperatura para valores entre os 21/23ºC nas estações da cidade.

Votou a poeira...


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2018 às 11:03)

Aqui entrou o meu AC natural o SW e baixou a temperatura para 23,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

Boas,

Tudo mais calmo, apenas nortada moderada a forte.
Ontem foi um pandemónio que durou ainda uma boa parte da madrugada.
Onde moro tenho nortada brutal pois trata-se da primeira linha de prédios junto a A16, e Alcabideche ficando num alto e muito exposto, gera vento extremo. É um fenómeno local incrível, o mais incrível é que há terras muito mais ventosas que esta.

Isto por vezes é tao localizado que dentro da freguesia consegue-se ter vento fraco e vento muito forte, com uma diferença altimetrica de apenas 100 metros e escassos 3/4 kms.

No outro dia estava vento extremo no Pedra da Era, cota 250 mts (mesmo por cima da Malveira da Serra), estava eu num treino de bike e não tinha o anemometro portátil. Cheguei a Malveira da Serra com vento muito forte, passo por Alcabideche com vento moderado a forte, impressionante a diferença.

É lógico que esta zona é a mais ventosa no verão em Portugal, ontem/hoje foi mais um dia de nortada extrema com registos de 100 km/h  120 km/h a cotas 160 mts- 250 mts.
Com os tempos vou conseguindo perceber o padrão extremo do vento, por exemplo, a própria Peninha/487mts) pode ter tido perfeitamente menos vento que a Pedra da Era(250mts), pois a Peninha gera muito vento para a vertente sul e a dita Pedra da Era leva com um autêntico massacre de vento.

Certamente que muita gente pensa, e que tal aproveitar o vento para energia eólica, do género daqueles pequenos aerogeradores que estão junto a São Pedro do Estoril.
Pois bem, não sei se haveria condições devido ao comportamento extremo do vento.

PS: Ontem ao final da tarde grande parte da vizinhança andava a tirar a roupa dos estendais, pois já sabem como é o reino do vento.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tudo mais calmo, apenas nortada moderada a forte.
> Ontem foi um pandemónio que durou ainda uma boa parte da madrugada.
> ...



Esta noite, até houve precipitação oculta em Sintra (como já tem sido habitual este verão)... Debaixo do arvoredo chovia e a terra estava molhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

belem disse:


> Esta noite, até houve precipitação oculta em Sintra (como já tem sido habitual este verão)... Debaixo do arvoredo chovia e a terra estava molhada.



Na terça de manhã andei pela serra, nos arredores da Peninha e também caía precipitação oculta.
Já agora partilho as fotos.
Cota > 400 mts


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2018 às 13:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na terça de manhã andei pela serra, nos arredores da Peninha e também caía precipitação oculta.
> Já agora partilho as fotos.
> Cota > 400 mts



Fotos fantásticas! Parece outro mundo, o verde continua a persistir por esses lados  .


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

Depois de uns dias com nevoeiro e nuvens, o dia hoje está mais quente, embora com algum vento de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

criz0r disse:


> Fotos fantásticas! Parece outro mundo, o verde continua a persistir por esses lados  .



Obrigado.
Sim aquela zona da serra (Peninha) é a que mais recebe precipitação oculta / nevoeiro ,por norma, está quase sempre assim em pleno verão.
Este ano tem havido mais precipitação oculta que o habitual e juntando a isso a primavera bem chuvosa, faz com que a serra continue com muita água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2018 às 14:19)

Esta tarde segue já bem amena, o que faz com que a cigarra esteja a "trabalhar," na sua força máxima.
31ºC.
E depois de uns dias de descanso dos aparelhos de referigeração, eis que já voltaram a trabalhar.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

Continua o tempo muito mais fresco que o previsto e anda nisto a uns 10 dias 

Máxima até agora 26.9ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

Temperatura a subir ao final da tarde como nos últimos dias, estão 28,1ºC mas ficando sempre abaixo do previsto porque já começa a subir tarde de mais...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2018 às 18:23)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia já bem diferente de ontem , com algumas poeiras em suspensão e nebulosidade alta ! Máxima do dia de *32ªc* atingida por volta das 17.30H, agora já em queda com o aparecimento de Nortada fraca! A mínima foi de *17.3ºc*, e voltou a orvalhar bem esta noite! A partir de amanhã já serão noites bem diferentes! 

Grande fotos da serra @jonas_87 , ainda vou voltar aí este verão novamente para sentir esse verde imenso, quase único no País nesta altura do ano, nem os Açores se podem gabar disso neste momento! 

Tatual: *29.3ºc* e *43% HR*


----------



## RStorm (17 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Boa Tarde

Dia mais quente e já se nota bem a poeira, que com as nuvens altas fez com que o céu tivesse um aspeto "doentio".
Amanhã a torradeira vai voltar em força 

Mínima: *18,5ºC *
Máxima: *28,4ºC *

T. Atual: *26,8ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (17 Ago 2018 às 18:48)

máxima: *32.5ºC *(+3.0ºC)
minima: *16.3ºC *(+1.1ºC)
actual: *27.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

Máxima de *29,1ºC*

Agora 28,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2018 às 19:20)

Dia razoavelmente agradável, embora com algum vento, especialmente da parte da tarde, para quem teve que andar ao sol como eu, estava quentito! Continuam algumas rajadas interessantes agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Pela Fonte da Telha dia de praia normal, nebulosidade alta pela tarde a atenuar o sol direto, temperatura rondou os 28°C.

Água do mar está a temperatura normal, diria acima dos 18°C. Vento sempre de NW mas fraco/moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2018 às 20:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pela Fonte da Telha dia de praia normal, nebulosidade alta pela tarde a atenuar o sol direto, temperatura rondou os 28°C.
> 
> Água do mar está a temperatura normal, diria acima dos 18°C. Vento sempre de NW mas fraco/moderado.



Nesta zona a água está gélida como tudo, também é normal com tamanha nortada lol Felizmente a partir deste fim de semana e a próxima semana vamos ter varios dias com precioso vento de Sul, a temperatura da água do mar vai disparar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta zona a água está gélida como tudo, também é normal com tamanha nortada lol Felizmente a partir deste fim de semana e a próxima semana vamos ter varios dias com precioso vento de Sul, a temperatura da água do mar vai disparar.


Por acaso mesmo com nortada podia estar pior na costa, vi agora e o IPMA punha lá 17ºC, a mim pareceu-me mais porque não custou muito a entrar. (se calhar já é do hábito)

Agora já estão 22ºC e fresco por aqui, quarto crescente com halo e tem um planeta como cúmplice, Vénus. 

Entretanto devemos ter temperaturas sempre a rondar os 33ºC em Lisboa durante 5 dias, o que pode ser considerado onda de calor. Felizmente nada de calor muito tórrido, só Domingo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Ago 2018 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta zona a água está gélida ...





guisilva5000 disse:


> Pela Fonte da Telha dia de praia normal --- temperatura rondou os 28°C.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Por acaso mesmo com nortada podia estar pior...



Hoje, aqui na Ericeira esteve nortada a soprar o dia todo, mesmo assim fui à praia e sempre que as nuvens a cobriam o sol havia sempre um blusão de ganga perto, para logo de seguida o deitar para o lado assim que descobria.  A temperatura esteve bem longe dos 28º e acho que nem deve ter ultrapassados os 24º. Apesar deste cenário polar, não resisti ao banho de mar (banho mesmo e não só o clássico mergulho da bandeira amarela) que estava com água fria mas não gélida. Ericeira, portanto! Pena o mar estar grandinho e ir crescer mais para amanhã...

Jonas87, Vento sul? o quê vem mais mau tempo? Pensei que o mar descia, parava o vento e começava o Verão ...


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2018 às 23:08)

miguel disse:


> Aqui entrou o meu AC natural o SW e baixou a temperatura para 23,2ºC



Boas, por aqui é usual acontecer o mesmo principalmente com vento de S/SE. Alguém me sabe explicar o porquê? Deduzo que seja por humidade, dado que dispara sempre os valores de humidade!

Máxima de 30.8ºC, mínima de 18.8ºC.

Actual de 22.9ºC, 63% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Ago 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia
Mínima de 12.7°C.
Agora 13.3°C
Vamos ver até onde vai hoje a máxima


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2018 às 09:52)

mínima de 17,9ºC

Agora estão 26,6ºC com vento quase nulo era bom entrar um pouco de SW para ficar fresco :P


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

Amanheceu aqui na Ericeira com uma neblina muita característica da zona. Não há vento e o céu está azul. O mar, glass até onde se consegue avistar - pois ainda há neblina, está grandinho e ouve-se bem o marulhar em alto volume e da varanda as ondas parecem chegar certinhas. Adivinha-se um óptimo dia de praia e bom surf para os destemidos. Eu vou já fazer as sandwiches e passar na BP para levar a Vogue pois hoje, para mim, água do mar dever ser só para banhos


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2018 às 11:43)

Esta manhã segue amena, e só não se sente mais calor para já porque o vento vai soprando de forma fraca.


----------



## Tonton (18 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

A aquecer bem... 

Mesmo no cimo da serra está assim (a nova estação):


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2018 às 11:53)

Tonton disse:


> A aquecer bem...
> 
> Mesmo no cimo da serra está assim (a nova estação):



Publiquei há tempos um post a falar desta estação, nunca mais falei dela.
Pois ainda não fizeram ajustes, por exemplo na humidade e temperatura.
Duvido que esteja practicamente a mesma temperatura em Galamares(vale da ribeira de Colares) e junto ao miradouro da Santa Eufémia...


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2018 às 11:55)

Já estão 31,7ºC a caminho dos 36ºC se fizer o que o modelo diz...


----------



## Tonton (18 Ago 2018 às 11:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Publiquei há tempos um post a falar desta estação, nunca mais falei dela.
> Pois ainda não fizeram ajustes, por exemplo na humidade e temperatura.
> Duvido que esteja practicamente a mesma temperatura em Galamares(vale da ribeira de Colares) e junto ao miradouro da Santa Eufémia...



Pelo que tenho seguido das temperaturas, em dias anteriores mais frescos, não me parecia nada desfasada em relação ao que seria normal, mas pode ser que esteja enganado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2018 às 12:00)

Tonton disse:


> Pelo que tenho seguido das temperaturas, em dias anteriores mais frescos, não me parecia nada desfasada em relação ao que seria normal, mas pode ser que esteja enganado.



Pois é continuarmos a seguir dados, de qualquer dos modos é  um preenchimento brutal em termos de registos de dados.
A minha curiosidade dessa estação vai sem duvida para a precipitação, pois está instalada na zona mais chuvosa de toda a serra, e isso é perfeito para acompanharmos, estamos perante um verdadeiro penico.


----------



## Tonton (18 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois é continuarmos a seguir dados, de qualquer dos modos é  um preenchimento brutal em termos de registos de dados.
> A minha curiosidade dessa estação vai sem duvida para a precipitação, pois está instalada na zona mais chuvosa de toda a serra, e isso é perfeito para acompanharmos, estamos perante um verdadeiro penico.



E o anemómetro, também vai funcionar? É que as medidas de vento também seriam interessantes.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2018 às 12:11)

Já com *34,3ºC* volta SW estás perdoado  

Os jornalecos idiotas da cmtv davam 31ºC para Setúbal


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2018 às 12:13)

Tonton disse:


> E o anemómetro, também vai funcionar? É que as medidas de vento também seriam interessantes.



Pelos vistos não foi instalado, sinceramente trocava esse anemometro de lá umas 10000000 vezes por um no extremo oposto da serra, na Peninha, mas sim claro que é bem-vindo.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

*35,3ºC* mais um dia doentio...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2018 às 13:39)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Lestada a entrar com força 35.4°c! Vamos lá ver até onde isto vai! Mas a semana promete ser quentinha, a partir da amanhã vou andar pela Beira-baixa, zona de Oleiros! Curiosamente hoje esta menos calor lá, que cá! Vai ser um episódio de calor muito prolongado Muito cuidado malta Tolerância zero

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

*32,4ºC* estabilizou


----------



## jonekko (18 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

De volta aos dias quentes. Contudo bem melhor que há umas semanas atrás 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Ago 2018 às 14:57)

Boas pessoal, hoje estou pela Lagoa de Albufeira.

Vento de Sul a travar por enquanto a subida na Póvoa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2018 às 15:06)

Boas,

T. Actual: 29,2 graus
T. Máxima: 30,7 graus

Amanhã espera se mais calor, fruto da corrente de leste mais vincada. Amanhã de manhã cedo já deve estar bastante calor, as mínimas altas assim vão ajudar. 
Vai estar uma noite impecável, é para aproveitar.


----------



## david 6 (18 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

*36.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2018 às 18:15)

A máxima foi de *35,3ºC*

Agora estão *32,8ºC *


----------



## meko60 (18 Ago 2018 às 18:20)

Boa tarde.
Para o final da tarde aqueceu bem, 33,1ºC agora.


----------



## RStorm (18 Ago 2018 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Dia quente com nortada fraca e céu limpo, embora com alguma poeira.

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *32,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *32,2ºC *
HR: 30% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (18 Ago 2018 às 19:00)

máxima: *37.3ºC *(+4.8ºC)
minima: *13.9ºC *(-2.4ºC)
actual: *32.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

Extremos térmicos: *17,1ºC* / *31,7ºC* (Acabou por subir depois do ultimo post)

Neste momento temperatura ainda elevada, e assim permanecerá, sigo com *28,8ºC*.
Em principio devo ter uma mínima tropical entre os *23-25ºC*.
Recordando que no dia 4 de Agosto, registei uma mínima de *27,9ºC*.


----------



## A J Pombo (18 Ago 2018 às 20:43)

20:40 Odivelas com 28ºC. Vai ser (mais) uma noite tropical.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 26.5°c e 48%HR 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

Boas
Este calor faz me mal.
Resumo do dia:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Ago 2018 às 22:07)

Boas,

Durante uns dias a reportar desde o "forno ribatejano"...
Um pequeno apanhado da viagem a partir do termómetro do carro, sempre interessante de ver os hotspots, tendo em conta que a viagem se desenvolveu ao longo de sensivelmente três horas :

Porto - 25ºC (~18h10)
Coimbra - 30ºC
Serra d'Aire, antes da descida: 27ºC
Serra d'Aire, final da descida: 30ºC
Santarém: 31ºC
Vila Franca: 29ºC
Samora: 26ºC (~20h50)
Neste momento o meu sensor numa janela virada a norte diz-me que estão 24,7ºC. Está-se bem, ainda... vamos ver amanhã... 
Há festa na terra e hoje é noite de sardinha assada... cheira a sardinha por tudo quanto é canto! Na reta do cabo já cheirava a pimento! O que vale é que gosto...


----------



## remember (18 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Durante uns dias a reportar desde o "forno ribatejano"...
> Um pequeno apanhado da viagem a partir do termómetro do carro, sempre interessante de ver os hotspots, tendo em conta que a viagem se desenvolveu ao longo de sensivelmente três horas :
> ...


Estás por Samora?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

Boas, depois de uma máxima de 34.5°C, sigo com 28.3°C a subir e vento fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 00:52)

Ainda 27,0℃ a esta hora.. Nada que se compare ao inferno do inicio do mês mas ainda assim é um valor digno de registo


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2018 às 01:41)

Tive por terras alentejanas hoje, senti *37ºC.*

Por aqui, máxima de* 32,6ºC*, agora vento nulo e ainda *24ºC*, quem díria que ontem estava um vendaval...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2018 às 01:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Durante uns dias a reportar desde o "forno ribatejano"...
> Um pequeno apanhado da viagem a partir do termómetro do carro, sempre interessante de ver os hotspots, tendo em conta que a viagem se desenvolveu ao longo de sensivelmente três horas :
> ...


Ahahah! Saíste do teu porto de abrigo Vai ser uma semana dura my friend Calor a perder de vista 

Noite agradável em Azeitão, 24.8°c! Só falta a sardinha 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Ago 2018 às 01:49)

Voltamos a tender para as noites desérticas por aqui... 

26,5ºC, em subida (já esteve nos 25ºC cerca das 23h).

Edição: A máxima passou dos 37ºC no lado sul e chegou aos 36ºC no lado norte...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 01:55)

Boa madrugada.

Como modelado, e sem surpresa está uma lestada valente, saí de Cascais com 23ºC, cheguei ha momentos a Alcabideche com 26ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 09:39)

Mínima de 24,4ºC

Agora já vai em *30,8ºC*...entretanto o cmtv dá para Setúbal hoje 32ºc de máxima ahaha canal nojento daqui a 15 minutos tou com a máxima então...


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 09:54)

Já estou com a máxima de 32ºc dada pelos profissionais da trampa da cmtv


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:10)

Boas,

Minima super tropical: *25,3ºC*

Lá está, tenho poucas mínimas tropicais, mas quando tenho são a valer!

O Modelo do IPMA AROME esteve perfeito na previsão das mínimas desta noite.

Neste momento sigo com *30,5ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Ago 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia
Mínima de 12.6°C
Ágora já com 26.6°C
Mais um dia acima dos 30°C


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:13)

Seiça, lá voltou a ter boas inversões.
Hoje teve uma mínima de *10,4ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:48)

Esta manhã segue já bem mais quente em relação á de ontem por esta hora.
30.2ºC


----------



## Tonton (19 Ago 2018 às 11:50)

Aqui, não baixou dos 26ºC desde a meia-noite e já vai perto dos 35ºC do lado sul.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

35,1ºC agora


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Boas, ainda o que valeu foi a mínima de 21°C, porque já vai lançada a temperatura... Dia quente em perspectiva!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Ago 2018 às 12:27)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 22,7ºC, sigo com 30,7ºC e 33% de hr.


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 14:07)

E continua a Subir, com lestada.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

*38.8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:33)

*39.2ºC*, já tive *39.9ºC*


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

A preparar-se para a máxima do dia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Máxima de hoje *35,7℃*


----------



## RStorm (19 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

Boa Tarde

Dia tórrido com céu limpo e lestada fraca. De vez em quando formaram-se alguns cumulus dispersos a leste, mas rapidamente se dissipavam.
A mínima foi tropical, graças ao vento que rodou de NW para E ao inicio da noite de ontem.

Mínima: *21,5ºC *
Máxima: *34,3ºC *

T. Atual: *31,9ºC *
HR: 30% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

Já a descer finalmente!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:37)

Muito calor por aqui, aliás como já não sentia desde o calor que fez no inicio do mes, quer parecer-me que a diferença de temperaturas é pouca entre o interior e o exterior de casa.
36ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

Pelo centro da ilha de calor de Lisboa, sem vento, temperatura facilmente chegou aos 37ºC. Muito turista a "bufar" e suar.

Mínima: *24,3ºC*
Máxima: *35,3ºC
*
Nortada fraca voltou pela tarde para descer a temperatura, 29ºC.
Confirmado de novo o erro por excesso do GFS que faz em Coruche, a estação não passou dos 40ºC horários, o modelo previa 43ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Ago 2018 às 20:13)

A asma está a dar cabo de mim.
Este calor....
Hoje foi assim


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:18)

Boas,

Minima: 25,4 graus
Máxima: 33,7 graus

Neste momento está uma lestada moderada com rajadas, típico em eventos destes nesta zona.
T. Actual: 29 graus

Pelas 19h e 15m o termómetro do carro registou 33 e 34 graus na marginal na zona da Parede. Cheguei a Alcabideche com 30 graus, diferença interessante.
A zona da Parede/São Pedro do Estoril é quase sempre o hot-spot do concelho.


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

máxima: *39.9ºC *(+2.6ºC)
minima: *16.1ºC *(+2.2ºC)
actual: *31.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

Extremos da estação de Seiça, Ourém neste fim-de-semana.

Sábado: 11,6 graus / 36,4 graus
Domingo: 10,4 graus / 37,8 graus

Vale tramado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

Regressei agora a casa depois de uma caminhada de cerca de 5 km, passando por um dos vales mais encaixados aqui da localidade, e sem ter como medir as diferenças de temperatura, mas acredito que a diferença, seja de 4 a 5ºC, em relação á minha altitude de 75 m.
Hoje vai ser uma noite bastante dificil, como muito calor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:27)

WHORTAS disse:


> A asma está a dar cabo de mim.
> Este calor....
> Hoje foi assim


As melhoras!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

Deixo aqui uma imagem tirada do miradouro do Castelo de S. Jorge, onde nem havia vento hoje. Lisboa sendo Lisboa. Recomendo visita ao castelo, grátis para residentes nacionais aos Domingos.


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

A humidade não para de descer. 








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

28,2 graus a subir...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

remember disse:


> Estás por Samora?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Sim  A minha mãe insiste em ver-me de vez em quando... em agosto é impossível "escapar"... 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah! Saíste do teu porto de abrigo Vai ser uma semana dura my friend Calor a perder de vista
> 
> Noite agradável em Azeitão, 24.8°c! Só falta a sardinha
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois... tem de ser... mas sabe bem de vez em quando vir às origens, não pode é ser durante muito tempo... 

--------------------
Dia quentinho por Samora, cheguei aos 38,6ºC  A mínima, por outro lado, foi bem fresca, 16,7ºC. Neste momento 25,3ºC, muito agradável na rua 
À partida seria hoje o dia mais quente por aqui, veremos como corre o resto da semana.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 23:06)

28°C ainda


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

Pessoal tenho acompanhado esta previsão, é mesmo interessante.
No outro dia bateu certo a mancha de nevoeiro na zona da Ericeira. @Maria Papoila  provavelmente é do teu interesse. 
Fonte: https://weather.us/model-charts/deu-hd/santarem/significant-weather/20180820-1100z.html


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 23:11)

Ar húmido a aparecer finalmente, humidade subiu para 30%. 

29.2°C, com vento fraco de ENE, 5 km/h

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Aqui tenho a humidade nos 19%
28,5 graus e lestada moderada a forte. Com este vento bem morno as janelas mantêm se quentes...venha o vento de Sul de amanhã...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 23:25)

Estas lestadas são doentias...
Neste preciso momento 30,6 graus e 16 % de humidade na praia do Guincho!!!
Por acaso hoje andei por lá e esteve sempre 23 a 25 graus...ao final da tarde é inicio da noite leva sempre com massacre de calor. Não tarda é a Ema do Raso. 




upload image


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Ago 2018 às 23:30)

Aqui na Amora neste momento 27.5ºC.

Máx do dia: 32.6 (wm-918)
Min do dia: 22.4
A HR andou à volta dos 45%.


----------



## Rachie (19 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

Não estive em casa hoje. Fui para os lados de Pegões (piscina + visitar os pais) onde esteve bastante calor com lestada forte ao fim da tarde.
Cheguei a casa e fui ver a máxima : 39.1  parece-me um bocado exagerado até porque foi mais ou menos isso que esteve na zona de Pegões. Mas de momento sigo com
24.7 (bate certo com o termómetro do carro). 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2018 às 23:47)

AC natural ligado e já vai em 22,3℃ que alivio


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2018 às 23:52)

Rachie disse:


> Não estive em casa hoje. Fui para os lados de Pegões (piscina + visitar os pais) onde esteve bastante calor com lestada forte ao fim da tarde.
> Cheguei a casa e fui ver a máxima : 39.1  parece-me um bocado exagerado até porque foi mais ou menos isso que esteve na zona de Pegões. Mas de momento sigo com
> 24.7 (bate certo com o termómetro do carro).
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



Pegões tem horária de 38.8ºC, ainda sem ser a máxima definitiva, só amanha se saberá! Dificilmente será essa a máxima, olhando para a EMA de Vale de São Gião, máxima de 36.3ºC e uma outra mais próxima dessa zona 33.7ºC.
Logo deverá estar mesmo inflacionada.


----------



## meko60 (19 Ago 2018 às 23:57)

Boa noite.
Temperaturas de hoje: Máxima 35,3ºC , Mínima 22,7ºC. Sigo com 28,3ºC.....quentinho ainda.


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim  A minha mãe insiste em ver-me de vez em quando... em agosto é impossível "escapar"...
> 
> 
> Pois... tem de ser... mas sabe bem de vez em quando vir às origens, não pode é ser durante muito tempo...
> ...



Fazes senão bem, vieste lá do fresquinho para o forno. Essa zona costuma ser bem quente!


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

21,4°C abrir tudo para baixar nem que seja 1°C em casa


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2018 às 00:18)

miguel disse:


> 21,4°C abrir tudo para baixar nem que seja 1°C em casa



Aproveita bem esse ar condicionado natural, por aqui está difícil de baixar... Ainda 28.2ºC, 30% de HR e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2018 às 00:43)

Resto de boa noite pessoal, espero que agora seja para descer, para refrescar a coisa









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (20 Ago 2018 às 00:45)

Aqui também está uma noite de inferno: desceu até aos 25ºC cerca das 21h30m, em seguida começou a subir sem parar e já vai nos 28,5ºC!! 

A máxima do lado do sol passou os 39ºC, do outro, ficou-se pelos 38ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 00:50)

remember disse:


> Fazes senão bem, vieste lá do fresquinho para o forno. Essa zona costuma ser bem quente!


Podia ser pior, se estivesse em Coruche  Mas sim, é infernal ainda assim... hoje à tarde "queimava", já não sentia isto há muito tempo...
25,6ºC ainda.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Ago 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia
14.7°C de mínima. +2.1 que ontem.
Hoje aqui vai ficar quentinho 
Agora já nos 18.3°C


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2018 às 09:33)

Mínima não tropical de 19,2ºC

Agora estão 23,2ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (20 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

Bem aqui a mínima ao nascer do sol era bem alta, 26ºC. 

Neste momento já estão 30ºC no abrigo voltado a norte e 27º na Auriol exposta ao vento e ao sol.

O abrigo deveria ser ventilado para dar valores mais rigorosos, talvez.


----------



## Tonton (20 Ago 2018 às 10:43)

Por aqui, também mínima de 26ºC, ao nascer do sol.

Nesta altura, já 30ºC do lado sul e 29ºC do norte...


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

Ericeira com tempo a fazer lembrar Monte Gordo. Sol intenso e zero vento. Vai escaldar!


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia mínima tropical, agora já a aquecer bem, o que vale é ter algum vento de Sul para refrescar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (20 Ago 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia. Estou de regresso à margem sul.  
O dia segue bem quentinho, após mínima de 21.0°c pelas 7 horas, sigo com 30.3°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Boas tardes,
Bafinho por Samora...  Menos quente que ontem mas igualmente desagradável (para mim). Bastante mais ventoso que ontem.
Tatual: 33,2ºC. Tmín: 16,7ºC.

Apesar do calor, dentro de casa está relativamente confortável, 28,7ºC. A noite passada, no entanto, já foi mais mal dormida que a anterior...


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

Boa tarde!

Dia de calor em Leiria, 36/37ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Como esperado bem menos calor hoje aqui, estão 30,0ºC  e algum vento moderado por vezes


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

Inacreditavelmente neste momento sopra uma “nortada” intensa e constante vinda de Sul. Apesar do vento sul, está céu azul e não parece que venha a habitual chuva que acompanhado vento sul. Dormitando á sombra na praia só de blusão pelas costas. De manhã o mar estava esplêndido e com ondinhas simpáticas mas agora está estragadito e caiu bastante. Não sei a temperatura mas a beira mar de certeza que está bem longe dos 27 graus que a meteorologia do telefone indica para a Ericeira. Surpreendente mudança de padrão relativamente ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2018 às 17:31)

Por aqui mais uma tarde infernal, com muito calor.
36.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2018 às 19:14)

para o interior:


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

As células de Portalegre, vistas de Aveiras de Cima. 
31,8°C,
38% aqui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2018 às 19:33)

Máxima hoje de 32,7ºC

Agora estão 29,3ºC e avisto cúmulos a centenas de kilometros daqui... bah


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

máxima: *35.9ºC *(-4.0ºC)
minima: *17.9ºC *(+1.8ºC)
actual: *31.0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:46)

Mais uma noite escaldante, agora antes do anoitecer eram bem visíveis as células que estão na zona do alentejo.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

Mais um dia de sofrimento...a bulir 
Este calor tira-me do sério.
Sorte que a partir de agora a coisa começa a refrescar.


----------



## jonekko (20 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

Boa noite. Ligeira subida da temperatura nos últimos minutos. Ainda não se pode abrir as janelas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2018 às 23:12)

Boas pessoal, 
vento praticamente nulo, tornando impossível arejar a casa, nem com a humidade exterior isto baixa.

Que bafo! 
Máxima de 34.3°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2018 às 00:32)

Boas,
Extremos: 23,1 graus/ 30,7 graus

Carradas de vento sul, e venha mais, a temperatura da água mar tem estado  brutal.

T. Actual: 23,4 graus


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Ago 2018 às 06:54)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 14.6°C


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia, mais uma mínima tropical, este mês está a ser o campeão de mínimas tropicais. Tudo aberto a noite toda








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 08:50)

Este fresquinho sabe tão bem


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2018 às 09:49)

Por volta das 8e40 saí de casa com 23 graus e passei pelo Vale do Pisão/Cabreiro no ponto mais frio do concelho (por acção da inversão térmica) e registei 15,7 graus. Ia de bike, notável a descida de temperatura, dado que tinha um auriol comigo deixei o lá a fazer registo da próxima mínima.
Já não faço registos há muito tempo por lá é aproveitar este vento fraco nocturno, pois lá para quinta sexta regressa o vendaval, a normalidade portanto.


Edit fotos:
Um vale pequeno mas encaixado como tudo, um verdadeiro buraco. 







site to upload photos


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2018 às 11:42)

A noite foi bem amena, só se notou um pouco mais fresco já depois das 5 da manhã.
O sol por aqui hoje só nasceu já ás 8 horas, devido á nebulosidade, mas mesmo assim já está bem calor que chegue a esta hora.
30.3ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (21 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

Ontem a máxima foi de 31 e a mínima de madrugada foi de 24... Neste momento já vai com 30.6 à sombra e 33 ao sol.


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

Já está lançada 








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2018 às 13:21)

Mínima de 18,4ºC

Ontem a máxima ainda foi aos 32,7ºc

Agora está aquele SW maravilhoso e estão 23,1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (21 Ago 2018 às 13:45)

Boa tarde.
Esta noite a mínima foi de 19.3°c pelas 6:58, e agora sigo com 26.9°c e 59%HR, depois de atingido os 28.1°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

Este vento de Sul, devia aparecer mais vezes pena, que dura pouco...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

30.3°C a descer com vento de Sul, 7 km/h
Infelizmente, o dia ainda tem muitas horas pela frente...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

Boas tardes,

Finalmente, uma noite sem mínima tropical apesar de ter sido por pouco com *19,4ºC*.
A tarde segue amena e solarenga, temperatura nos *27,0ºC* e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

quem me dera ter essas temperaturas, por aqui sigo com *36.3ºC*

PS: começo a ver umas células muito ao longe


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

david 6 disse:


> quem me dera ter essas temperaturas, por aqui sigo com *36.3ºC*
> 
> PS: começo a ver umas células muito ao longe


No sat24 aparece trovoada para os lados de Santarém...


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No sat24 aparece trovoada para os lados de Santarém...



em santarém não há nada, os que vejo são as do alentejo e na fronteira distrito santarem com o de castelo branco

*37.1ºC*


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 16:08)

O IPMA a dar 35°C de máxima para hoje já alteraram para 33°C, no site.

Este ventinho veio mesmo a calhar, máxima até agora 31.7°C e penso que já não haja surpresas  pena que o vento  está a enfraquecer ou vai ser alcançada a máxima ainda, ou fica assim... Era melhor a segunda opção!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

david 6 disse:


> quem me dera ter essas temperaturas, por aqui sigo com *36.3ºC*
> 
> PS: começo a ver umas células muito ao longe



Também eu queria, ainda ando nos 33-34ºc e, ainda por cima, a ver o rio e a margem sul "fresquinhos", com uma boa camada de nevoeiro


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2018 às 16:12)

um exemplo de uma que vejo, as outras vejo todas no horizonte também para o interior, esta acho que é a de entre évora e estremoz


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 16:23)

Tonton disse:


> Também eu queria, ainda ando nos 33-34ºc e, ainda por cima, a ver o rio e a margem sul "fresquinhos", com uma boa camada de nevoeiro



Aqui é que queriam sol e eu bem que trocava...

Costa - Webcam Riviera


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

Tonton disse:


> Aqui é que queriam sol e eu bem que trocava...
> 
> Costa - Webcam Riviera


Brutal, quem diria! Fonte da telha igual.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

remember disse:


> Brutal, quem diria! Fonte da telha igual.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



A razão para não chegar aqui está em baixo (ventos de oeste-noroeste): a serra de Sintra serve de barreira à entrada de ar marítimo


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

desfile de células no horizonte todo desde NE até SE

*36.6ºC*, máxima até agora *37.3ºC*, finalmente um vento é provavel que a máxima já tenha sido feita, mas vou esperar e logo meto os extremos do dia


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

Tonton disse:


> A razão para não chegar aqui está em baixo (ventos de oeste-noroeste): a serra de Sintra serve de barreira à entrada de ar marítimo



Confirmação: webcam da Praia Grande


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Oh que Catano, lá se foi a máxima! Esta humidade ainda alta, mata um gaijo! Aparenta ainda mais temperatura do que a real. 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

remember disse:


> Oh que Catano, lá se foi a máxima!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Pois, aqui agora também subiu e foi para os 34,5ºC


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Tonton disse:


> Pois, aqui agora também subiu e foi para os 34,5ºC


Até doi, descida de 10% na humidade em 10 minutos... Continua a subir, 33.1°C... estas dinâmicas na meteorologia é que me fascinam

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (21 Ago 2018 às 17:09)

Por cá a temperatura vai descendo, sigo com 25.2°c e 67%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

Já vai por aí perdidinha! 
Nuvens visíveis para Este e Norte










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 17:55)

Imagem onde é bem visível o manto de nevoeiro junto à costa ocidental e as "pipocas" a saltarem mais para o interior:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2018 às 18:02)

MSantos disse:


> Sejas bem-vindo Daniel! Há quanto tempo não aparecias por aqui!


Obrigado. Ando mais como espectador, sem fazer login, grande parte das vezes...


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 18:12)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Obrigado. Ando mais como espectador, sem fazer login, grande parte das vezes...


Pena, essa estação de Moscavide está off?

Máxima alcançada, 34.2°C, agora já em descida com 33.8°C. Vento fraco de N e humidade relativa de 33%

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2018 às 18:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Obrigado. Ando mais como espectador, sem fazer login, grande parte das vezes...



Fazes mal! A nossa casa da meteorologia precisa dos membros mais antigos! 

Dos mais antigos eu sou dos poucos que ainda mantém alguma regularidade...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2018 às 18:39)

Boa frescura no Guincho 
Nevoeiro 
18,1 graus. 
95% hr

Neste momento a água deve rondar os 19,5 graus/ 20 graus.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

máxima: *37.3ºC *(+1.4ºC)
minima: *17.2ºC *(-0.7ºC)
actual: *31.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

vista de Coruche para o interior:


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *31,5ºC 

Hoje: *
Mais um dia quente, mas suportável graças à brisa fresca constante de SW. 
Ao longe vê-se boas formações das células que andam pelo Alentejo. 

Mínima: *19,8ºC *
Máxima: *30,3ºC *

T. Atual: *25,2ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2018 às 20:09)

Células do Alentejo vistas da Póvoa de Santa Iria. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Ago 2018 às 20:22)

Nevoeiro cerrado na Ericeira. Quem quiser banho de sol que estenda a toalha logo à saída da portagem! Final de tarde para jantar sopa bem quente acompanhado de vinho tinto. Não esquecer casaquinho de malha e toalha de praia enrolada nos pés. 

p.s. Amanhã também vem nevoeiro para aqui?


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Ago 2018 às 21:13)

Boas
Temp. Mínima 14.4°C
Temp. Maxima 34.5°C
Temp. Actual   20.1°C 

Arefece rápidamente com brisa de NNW


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

O final de tarde foi identico ao de ontem com muitas células presentes no céu, o que acabaram por enfranquecer o sol, desde o meio da tarde, até me deu a ideia que não chegou a aquecer tanto, como estava previsto.
De resto a noite segue bastente quente dentro de casa principalmente, porque na rua nota-se que está bem mais fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

Boas

Mínima: 19,1 graus
Maxima: 29,5 graus

Hoje o efeito interior do concelho fez se sentir. As máximas em Cascais um bom bocado inferiores a esta zona, o vento sul assim ajudou.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado na Ericeira. Quem quiser banho de sol que estenda a toalha logo à saída da portagem! Final de tarde para jantar sopa bem quente acompanhado de vinho tinto. Não esquecer casaquinho de malha e toalha de praia enrolada nos pés.
> 
> p.s. Amanhã também vem nevoeiro para aqui?




Sim, previsão de nevoeiro.
Pode durar o dia inteiro

10h





16h A ser verdade avancaria bastante para o interior dos concelhos, linha de Cascais poupada.



screen shot windows 7

Notável a barreira da serra de Sintra, destacando se também o Cabo Raso. 

￼


----------



## Sanxito (21 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

MSantos disse:


> Fazes mal! A nossa casa da meteorologia precisa dos membros mais antigos!
> 
> Dos mais antigos eu sou dos poucos que ainda mantém algum regularidade...


Eu tmb ainda ando por cá, já estive afastado é um facto, mas ultimamente tenho conseguido ser regular. 
É verdade, há poucos antigos a aparecerem. 

E cá sigo com 20.4°c e 75%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

Humidade a disparar, abençoado ventinho hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

Extremos do dia de hoje...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 00:50)

Boas noites,

Temendo os trinta e muitos previstos para Samora hoje, durante a tarde e antes da hora de maior calor, pisguei-me e fui até à Lourinhã visitar uns amigos...



Dino Park. Lourinhã, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


Quando saí, pelas 14h30, estavam 33ºC, quando cheguei à Lourinhã uns agradabilíssimos 28ºC  Pelas sete e picos o nevoeiro já se tinha instalado e a temperatura caído até aos 18ºC.

O final da tarde foi passado no topo da serra de Montejunto, de onde se pode observar um pôr do sol deslumbrante sobre as nuvens/nevoeiro 



Sunset Over the Clouds. Serra de Montejunto, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Over the Clouds. Serra de Montejunto, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Over the Clouds. Serra de Montejunto, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Over the Clouds. Serra de Montejunto, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Over the Clouds. Serra de Montejunto, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Over the Clouds. Serra de Montejunto, 21-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Estava algum vento lá em cima, mas nada desagradável, estava-se mesmo muito bem por lá.
À chegada a Samora, 23ºC. Neste momento estão 22,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2018 às 01:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Temendo os trinta e muitos previstos para Samora hoje, durante a tarde e antes da hora de maior calor, pisguei-me e fui até à Lourinhã visitar uns amigos...
> 
> ...


Lindas!  Sempre notável a barreira do Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 01:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Lindas!  Sempre notável a barreira do Montejunto-Estrela.


Há 16 anos que não ia lá acima... incrível como o tempo passa... As vistas são fantásticas de facto, em todas as direções 
Obrigado!


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Ago 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia
Mínima de 15.1°C
Agora 15.8°C e nevoeiro


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

Mínima já não tropical, mas à rasca, lestada fraca a noite toda.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2018 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca e com nevoeiro em Leiria.





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 09:09)

Que aragem tão boa... A trazer o fresquinho do rio, que se encontra mesmo à minha frente. Vê-se alguma nebulosidade para Este.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Ago 2018 às 09:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Temendo os trinta e muitos previstos para Samora hoje, durante a tarde e antes da hora de maior calor, pisguei-me e fui até à Lourinhã visitar uns amigos...
> 
> ...




UAU!! Espetacular. Eu moro há 30 anos em Lisboa e nunca fui à Serra de Montejunto. Como chegar ao topo onde essas fotos foram tiradas? algum ponto especifico ou algum miradouro? podes dar alguma dica?
Obrigado


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Ago 2018 às 09:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, previsão de nevoeiro...￼


Com efeito! Amanheceu com nevoeiro e zero vento - nem uma palha mexe. A esta hora já é mais cinzento do que a tal bruma cerrada mas agora o sol parece tentar furar. Pode ser que consiga 

p.s. É muito complicado postar fotos através do iphone aqui  no Forum?


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 09:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Com efeito! Amanheceu com nevoeiro e zero vento - nem uma palha mexe. A esta hora já é mais cinzento do que a tal bruma cerrada mas agora o sol parece conseguir furar. Pode ser que consiga
> 
> p.s. É muito complicado postar fotos através do iphone aqui  no Forum?


Bom dia, basta instalares o Tapatalk através da Apple store e depois é só adicionares as imagens nas postagens.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Ago 2018 às 09:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Temendo os trinta e muitos previstos para Samora hoje, durante a tarde e antes da hora de maior calor, pisguei-me e fui até à Lourinhã visitar uns amigos...
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos  O litoral Oeste é um mundo à parte


----------



## RStorm (22 Ago 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia

Mínima: *17,0ºC 
*
Madrugada bem fresca, não estava nada à espera.
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e brisa de sul.

T. Atual: *20,8ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2018 às 10:07)

Boas,

Bastante nevoeiro em Cascais e Estoril.
Aqui nickles, como é normal.
-------

Bela mínima hoje no Pisão, tendo em conta o panorama nacional de estações amadoras e profissionais.
Quando cheguei ao sensor estavam 12 graus, a mínima foi de 11,7 graus.





Perspectiva no ponto mais frio do concelho, troço do vale onde faço os registos. Já são 6 anos de análise, é um sitio bem interessante.





Estava bastante fresco, assim que sai do vale é subi o cume que bafo, o normal nestas situações de ar frio acumulado nos fundos de vale.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2018 às 11:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Temendo os trinta e muitos previstos para Samora hoje, durante a tarde e antes da hora de maior calor, pisguei-me e fui até à Lourinhã visitar uns amigos...
> 
> ...



Fotos belíssimas, como sempre!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2018 às 11:35)

Por aqui a manhã acordou cinzenta com alguma nebulosidade que enfraqueceu o sol até á bem pouco tempo.
Muito orvalho também o que é sinal que ainda refrescou bem pricipalmente ao finam da madrugada.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

Mínima de 17,2ºC

E por agora apenas 22,9ºC em mais um dia fresco e húmido graças ao SW...lá para as 18horas aquece e terei a máxima de cerca de 33 a 35ºC


----------



## Sanxito (22 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje tivemos por aqui uma mínima baixa, 16.7°c pelas 6:03. 
Agora sigo com 28.1°c e 52%HR, após já ter atingido os 30.5°c pelas 13:07

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

Lá vai ela...
Mais um dia quente em perspectiva.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

Máximas continuam acima dos 30ºC, *33ºC* foi a máxima de hoje. 

Nevoeiro continua a "estragar" os dias de praia, hoje geral pela costa ocidental toda, acalmando bastante o calor no litoral nos últimos dias.


----------



## Tonton (22 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máximas continuam acima dos 30ºC, *33ºC* foi a máxima de hoje.



É cedo para dizer a máxima, pelo menos por aqui tem subido sempre do meio para o fim da tarde.
Começou a subir há pouco e já passou os 35ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

Tonton disse:


> É cedo para dizer a máxima, pelo menos por aqui tem subido sempre do meio para o fim da tarde.
> Começou a subir há pouco e já passou os 35ºC


Em Belas a máxima é quase sempre após a hora de almoço, aqui já desce.


----------



## jonekko (22 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

Tarde ligeiramente menos quente que ontem neste momento pela Ramada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

Cheguei agora da rua, que bafo...

Já vai por aí perdidinha de novo tendência para subir!









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

*36.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

A tarde segue bem quente, por vezes  o vento sopra de forma moderada.
37ºC.


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 17:26)

Máxima atingida de 35°C.
A descer...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Agora no horizonte avista-se uma faixa bem brilhante. Acho que o nevoeiro acaba ali e amanhã já não vai haver 
Ou vai?


----------



## RStorm (22 Ago 2018 às 19:51)

Tarde abafada e com céu meio esbranquiçado, especialmente a oeste, devido à neblina que se encontra na zona costeira.

Mínima: *17,0ºC *
Máxima: *31,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *27,4ºC *
HR: 35% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Ago 2018 às 19:52)

Boas
Temp. Mínima 15.1°C
Temp. Maxima 30.2°C
Temp. Actual 22.8°C


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2018 às 19:57)

máxima: *36.5ºC *(-0.8ºC)
minima: *14.6ºC *(-2.6ºC)
actual: *30.0ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Ago 2018 às 20:21)

Apesar do tempo enevoado estava-se muito bem na praia, pelo menos em Quiaios. Para além de menos gente (não levada ao engano pela falta de sol), brisa amena e muito ligeira de W, apesar de tudo via-se os contornos da Estrela por entre a camada de condensação fina e quem estivesse deitado sentia o seu calor. O mar, calmo e mais tépido.
Um daqueles raros dias em que se faz natação em mar aberto na costa de prata.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 21:07)

Jodamensil disse:


> UAU!! Espetacular. Eu moro há 30 anos em Lisboa e nunca fui à Serra de Montejunto. Como chegar ao topo onde essas fotos foram tiradas? algum ponto especifico ou algum miradouro? podes dar alguma dica?
> Obrigado


É muito difícil de lá chegar, uma boa caminhada de algumas horas...


Estou a brincar... é fácil, estas foram tiradas junto e à volta da ermida de Nossa da Senhora das Neves e das ruínas do convento Dominicano, mesmo no topo junto às antenas. Há uma estrada pavimentada até lá acima.

Vê aqui:
https://goo.gl/maps/vwacwQDnLds

Mais abaixo há o centro de interpretação ambiental - há bonitos trilhos para fazer por lá - e a Real Fábrica do Gelo, que é onde se "fabricava" o gelo para abastecer a corte, e não só, em Lisboa durante o verão. É interessante, vale a pena ver.

Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 21:17)

RStorm disse:


> Excelentes fotos  O litoral Oeste é um mundo à parte


É mesmo! É uma zona que conheço relativamente bem; tinha família ali perto de Torres Vedras - tio e tia da minha mãe que eram sinaleiros da linha do Oeste - e durante muitos anos fiz praia em Santa Cruz. Os meus pais ainda lá passam umas temporadas todos os anos. Ontem no carro comentávamos precisamente isso, como é bonito e característico o Oeste. Nem faltou o nevoeiro 

Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

MSantos disse:


> Fotos belíssimas, como sempre!


Obrigado Miguel!  A ver se ainda coloco hoje algumas da voltinha da tarde, curtinha hoje, muito calor pelo vale do Tejo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã fresca e com nevoeiro em Leiria.
> 
> ...


Não chegou cá. Não tivemos nevoeiro nestes dias...


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2018 às 21:26)

remember disse:


> Cheguei agora da rua, que bafo...
> 
> Já vai por aí perdidinha de novo tendência para subir!
> 
> ...


Confirmo! Andei por Vila Franca hoje à tarde e estava impressionante... não se podia. O carro marcava 34ºC pelas 17h00, mas queimava. Perto das 18h00 levantou-se uma ventania impressionante, apanhou-me completamente desprevenido. Mas era vento frio, o que foi o suficiente para baixar a temperatura em alguns ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Ago 2018 às 21:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não chegou cá. Não tivemos nevoeiro nestes dias...


Ás 7.15h estava assim aqui na Barosa


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 08:15)

Bom dia, menos humidade hoje
A mínima ficou umas décimas abaixo da de ontem.

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Ago 2018 às 08:21)

Bom dia
Mínima de 16.1°C
Agora nos 16.4°C
Nevoeiro menos denso e mais alto do que ontem.
O céu está assim


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Ago 2018 às 10:08)

Muito bem, o tempo Ericeirense chegou. Está um vento norte a soprar mas não muito forte e a temperatura está fresca e bem agradável. No horizonte avista-se uma grossa linha nebulosa que, espero, se esteja a dissipar e não a vir para cá. O céu está, finalmente, azul. Bela manhã para um passeio de bicicleta


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2018 às 10:33)

Interessantes os últimos dias por cá.
Manhãs quentes por Alcabideche e manhãs bem mais frescas por Cascais, a isto se deve a persistência do vento de sul.
Sigo com 27,3ºC.

Ontem: 18,1ºC / 29,8ºC
Pelas minhas contas no local onde fiz o registo da minima do Pisão, os extremos devem ter sido 11,7ºC / 32ºC.
________
Isto anda calmo em termos de vento e tal, mas amanha regressa a forte nortada.
Neste momento sigo sempre este mapa é de longe o melhor, desde os valores as rajadas à localização mais precisa da zona de forte nortada.
Amanhã pelas 20:00 o cenário será este, com tendência para piorar na madrugada e no dia de Sábado.







2h da manhã de Sábado. O dito aumento do vento.
Em grande parte do território, o vento tende a cair ao longo da madrugada, aqui muita vezes é o contrario, ou mantém-se muito forte, ou até chega a aumentar de intensidade. Enfim esta zona tem e sempre terá aquela ligação umbilical com o vento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Ago 2018 às 11:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> ... amanha regressa a forte nortada...



Pelos mapas/gráficos parece que nós aqui vamos ser poupados a essa nortada forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Dia de praia em Carcavelos sem vento, praticamente o melhor dia de praia do ano ahah

Água deve rondar os 18°C, nada de maos


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2018 às 14:06)

Mais um dia fresco em que de dia o SW reina mas depois ao fim da tarde aquece...

Mínima 17,8ºC

Agora 25,5ºC


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 15:03)

Ainda está pior que ontem










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

*35.2ºC* com vento agora e ainda bem que apareceu vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Mais uma tarde que segue bem amena, com apontamento, para alguns "remoinhos", de pó, ou palha que se formam, alguns deles, são visiveis a mais de 500 metros.
35.2ºC


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma tarde que segue bem amena, com apontamento, para alguns "remoinhos", de pó, ou palha que se formam, alguns deles, são visiveis a mais de 500 metros.
> 35.2ºC



Ele são gostos... também tenho a temperatura à volta disso e, para mim, de ameno não tem nada, mais de inferno 
Para mim, ameno, tinha de ser menos uns 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Hoje aqueceu mais cedo! já vai em 32,5ºC e ainda a menos de meia hora tinha 27ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Tonton disse:


> Ele são gostos... também tenho a temperatura à volta disso e, para mim, de ameno não tem nada, mais de inferno
> Para mim, ameno, tinha de ser menos uns 10ºC.



Eu digo amena, pois tendo em conta, que tenho tido já vários dias seguidos com temperaturas sempre a rondar os 40ºC, e até mesmo dentro de casa, tenho os aparelhos de referigeração só a meio gás para manter uma temperatura agradável.
Para mim se tivesse menos uns 5ºC, já não pedia mais.


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

Está bonito está.

Algumas aplicações que tenho instaladas, com a localização mais próxima e a minha estação.















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (23 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o dia segue quentinho, após mínima de 17.6°c pelas 6:48, sigo com 32.9°c e 33%HR. A máxima foi de 35.9°c pelas 16:04. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2018 às 18:11)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Pelos mapas/gráficos parece que nós aqui vamos ser poupados a essa nortada forte



Sim, mas julgo que não é grande novidade, a nortada por exemplo do Guincho, nada tem a ver com a da Ericeira, por cá é bem mais violento.
__________

Hoje quando saí de casa a temperatura era bem alta cerca de 30,1ºC, eram 11:45, não sei até que ponto a máxima subiu.
O interior do concelho tem aquecido mais do que era suposto, interessante...


----------



## RStorm (23 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

Boa Tarde

Dia quente com céu limpo e vento fraco de W, que entretanto rodou para NW agora no final da tarde.
Algumas nuvens altas no quadrante leste.

Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *32,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *30,2ºC *
HR: 29% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

máxima: *35.3ºC *(-1.2ºC)
minima: *15.8ºC *(+1.2ºC)
actual: *30.6ºC*


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 19:07)

Treino efectuado, parece que hoje ainda está mais vento que ontem, de vez em quando, correm umas rajadas valentes.

Temperatura a descer bem









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

Máxima de hoje *35,3ºC*

Agora estão 31,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

Por aqui com a nortada já vamos nos *18,4ºC*, máxima de *30,2ºC.
*
Por Carcavelos a máxima parece ter chegado aos 31-32ºC, vento de SW quase nulo até às +-14h depois rodou para NW e aí acelarou mais mas nada significante. Água do mar também aqueceu durante a tarde, díria ter sentido perto de 19ºC, mas as correntes do rio Tejo sentem-se bastante, pois são gélidas.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Ago 2018 às 20:48)

Por aqui está agradável, sem vento e com 22.4°c / 65%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 21:00)

miguel disse:


> Máxima de hoje *35,3ºC*
> 
> Agora estão 31,6ºC



Xiii...
Aqui a essa hora, felizmente, já tinha começado a refrescar bem - ia nos 20ºC, agora até abaixo dos 18ºC, vento e um ar bem húmido!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2018 às 21:01)

Belo arrefecimento por cá após máxima de 31,7 graus. Sigo com 17,9 graus e Nortada moderada a forte, que já rendem boas rajadas.
Há pouco tirei esta foto aqui em Alcabideche, bela nevoeiro na serra.


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 21:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo arrefecimento por cá após máxima de 31,7 graus. Sigo com 17,9 graus e Nortada moderada a forte, que já rendem boas rajadas.
> Há pouco tirei esta foto aqui em Alcabideche, bela nevoeiro na serra.



Nota-se bem a entrada em força do ar marítimo, na costa ocidental até ao norte, desde o final da tarde, na imagem de satélite:


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

Boas
Temperaturas de hoje
Reina a calma por aqui. Nada de vento


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

Hoje fresquinho a sério, impressionante a descida depois de uma máxima de 36°C!









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2018 às 00:15)

Nevoeiro já penetrou o vale de Belas a descer bem com a nortada! Visibildade reduzida qb.


----------



## Tonton (24 Ago 2018 às 00:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nevoeiro já penetrou o vale de Belas a descer bem com a nortada! Visibildade reduzida qb.



Aí está o nevoeiro a entrar em força:


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia, cheirinho bom a humidade.

Desceu pouco a temperatura, após a meia noite.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Ago 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia
Mínima de 17.4°C
Agora 17.8°C
Ainda não vi o sol.
Nevoeiro alto


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

Calculo que o resto do pais esteja a torrrar mas a Ericeira está em pleno Outono e já com um pezinho no Inverno. Manhã cinzenta, húmida e fria. O chão está todo molhado e por isso quem resolver passear pela vila de bicicleta para aquecer as pernas e deitar o olho a quem está nos cafés, muito cuidadinho para não dar uma palhaça pois as pedras, arredondadas pelo tempo, não são de fiar. Olhem eu já trago a barriga da perna com uma bela nódoa negra. Hoje há mais ondas. Está um ventinho frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2018 às 11:28)

Esta manhã acordou fresca, com muita humidade e com nevoeiro algo denso, as plantas até pingavam, pode-se dizer que foi uma rega.
Ás 7 da manhã estavam 13ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2018 às 12:11)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 28.9°c e 58%HR, após mínima de 18.2°c pelas 6:55. O vento é nulo por enquanto. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (24 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

Tonton disse:


> Aí está o nevoeiro a entrar em força:



Que grande diferença esta noite, quando fui desde o Estoril até Sintra, pela A16...

O nevoeiro começou a aparecer em força, assim que comecei aproximar-me de Sintra.


----------



## Rachie (24 Ago 2018 às 13:30)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Calculo que o resto do pais esteja a torrrar mas a Ericeira está em pleno Outono e já com um pezinho no Inverno. Manhã cinzenta, húmida e fria. O chão está todo molhado e por isso quem resolver passear pela vila de bicicleta para aquecer as pernas e deitar o olho a quem está nos cafés, muito cuidadinho para não dar uma palhaça pois as pedras, arredondadas pelo tempo, não são de fiar. Olhem eu já trago a barriga da perna com uma bela nódoa negra. Hoje há mais ondas. Está um ventinho frio.



Aqui na Venda do Pinheiro fomos "invadidos" pelo nevoeiro vindo da zona da Ericeira logo ontem ao final da tarde, e manteve-se até meio da manhã.  Só perto das 10h começou a espreitar o sol.

Ainda assim, a mínima que registei foram 18.2º e sigo com 31.4º e a subir. Aliás, a temperatura aqui tem consistentemente ultrapassado os 30º  Já não digo que aqui não há verão.

A temperatura dentro de casa ronda os 25 / 26º. Aproveita-se a manhã e a noite para refrescar


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2018 às 13:39)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora estão uns frescos 23,4ºC menos 12ºC que ontem a mesma hora...


----------



## Thomar (24 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 19,1ºC
> 
> *Agora estão uns frescos 23,4ºC *menos 12ºC que ontem a mesma hora...



Que diferença de temperatura daqui para aí, aqui vou com *+32,4ºC.*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o dia de hoje é "tropical", sigo com 31.8°c, máxima até ao momento, e 50%HR

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2018 às 15:03)

*34.1ºC*, mais fresco hoje


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

Máxima até ao momento é de 32.7°c, por agora sigo com 32.3°c e 49%HR, Heat index 35°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Cheguei agora da rua, carro a marcar 33/34°C em quase todo o trajeto, curioso que na zona alta da Póvoa apanhei 32°C.

Sinal de que a zona alta é bem mais "fresca" que a zona baixa.

Hoje, um pouco mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora, mas vamos ver onde pára hoje a máxima.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

*35.3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2018 às 15:52)

Lá vai subindo a temperatura mas a humidade não quer descer. 33.4°c e 46%HR. Heat index 37°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 16:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Lá vai subindo a temperatura mas a humidade não quer descer. 33.4°c e 46%HR. Heat index 37°c
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


A mim num espaço de 40 minutos desceu de 51%, para 37% e continua a subir a temperatura!

33.9°C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fall9 (24 Ago 2018 às 16:14)

Aqui está assim. Ontem fui a Lisboa estava calor, bem diferente das Caldas onde estava uma temperatura agradável. Quando regressei de Lisboa, depois de Torres Vedras, passei do dia para a noite, e o sol ainda não se tinha posto, estava bastante nublado, tapado pelo nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Apesar do nevoeiro, mínima foi de *17ºC*. Máxima de *30ºC *agora, também certos. 

Só quero que as mínimas comecem a baixar que a casa está bem quente.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Por aqui sucedeu o mesmo, a temperatura está nos 34.1°c e a humidade desceu até aos actuais 31%HR. 





remember disse:


> A mim num espaço de 40 minutos desceu de 51%, para 37% e continua a subir a temperatura!
> 
> 33.9°C
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 17:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aqui sucedeu o mesmo, a temperatura está nos 34.1°c e a humidade desceu até aos actuais 31%HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Igual por aqui  penso que a máxima já não mexe... A humidade está em 28%.











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2018 às 17:43)

*35.6ºC*, máxima até agora 35.7


----------



## RStorm (24 Ago 2018 às 18:31)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente, nem a nortada que se tem feito sentir consegue refrescar  

Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *31,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *30,7ºC *
HR: 25% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2018 às 19:14)

máxima: *35.7ºC *(+0.4ºC) afinal acabou por ser ligeiramente mais quente, até à hora de almoço estava mais fresco, mas à tarde aqueceu mais depressa
minima: *16.2ºC *(+0.4ºC)
actual: *31.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2018 às 20:21)

Forte lestada, rajadas valentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

A noite aqui segue bem fresca, e com vento moderado, que não deixa sossegar as janelas e portas de casa, devido ás correntes de ar.


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

A humidade hoje teima em não subir, 24.5ºC com 41% de HR, vento fraco de SE.
Está um bafo dentro de casa


----------



## remember (25 Ago 2018 às 00:11)

Finalmente vento de Sul










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2018 às 00:39)

Boas,
Mais um dia quentinho por Samora. A máxima ainda chegou aos 35ºC  Muitos dias acima dos 30 para mim, já me sinto como um camelo no deserto...


Neste momento, uns fresquíssimos 20,3ºC em Samora.
Amanhã já regresso às, espero, ainda mais frescas terras do Litoral Norte 

Ontem (quinta-feira) andei em "peregrinação" pela Serra d'Aire e arredores. Um calor imenso ao longo de quase todo o dia. A primeira paragem foi junto ao Tejo, na belíssima Quinta da Cardiga, na Golegã. Depois nos Olhos de Água do Alviela, seguida por uma pequena caminhada até à Fórnea e depois ao fantástico miradouro no topo. Pela hora do almoço estavam 35ºC em Alcanena e quando cheguei à Fórnea, pouco tempo depois, estava bem mais que isso, um verdadeiro sufoco. Mas o sítio vale bem a pena, mesmo sem água. O que também quase se verificou na nascente do Alviela e do Lis, onde acabou o dia, que estava completamente seca. Em Leiria pelas 19h00 estavam apenas 20ºC e o nevoeiro começava a dar um ar de sua graça.

Deixo agora algumas fotos, da Quinta da Cardiga, à beira do Tejo, e do pequeno passeio pelos miradouros de Vila Franca na quarta-feira. Depois coloco as da Fórnea, Alviela e Lis 

A Quinta está à venda e meio abandonada, o que é verdadeiramente uma pena não só pela sua beleza mas por toda a sua história. Esperemos que não caia em ruína como tantas outras pelo país... Fiquei, no entanto, agradavelmente surpreendido por ver que a espécie mais abundante por lá é o lódão (_Celtis australis_), incluindo uma fantástica alameda com quase quilómetro e meio, desconhecia tal maravilha!




Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A torre manuelina no centro do palácio. Existe também um belo portal manuelino na fachada principal.



Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O Tejo ia muito bem composto...



The Tagus at Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E a fantástica alameda de lódãos! 



The European Nettle Tree (_Celtis australis_) Avenue at Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The European Nettle Tree (_Celtis australis_) Avenue at Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The European Nettle Tree (_Celtis australis_) Avenue at Quinta da Cardiga. Golegã, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E ficam também as belas vistas sobre a Lezíria e as vilas e cidades que a rodeiam, desde o topo do Monte Gordo em Vila Franca e do Senhor da Boa Morte em Povos, mesmo ao lado. A visibilidade era péssima... em dias limpos vê-se lindamente Lisboa, Palmela, a Árrabida... até a casa do @Ricardo Carvalho se vê! 




Vila Franca and Lezírias from Monte Gordo Overlook. Vila Franca de Xira, 22-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Alhandra and Mouchões do Tejo from Monte Gordo Overlook. Vila Franca de Xira, 22-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Samora Correia and Lezírias from Monte Gordo Overlook. Vila Franca de Xira, 22-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Hermitage of Our Lady of Alcamé from Monte Gordo Overlook. Vila Franca de Xira, 22-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Marechal Carmona Bridge from Senhor da Boa Morte Overlook. Vila Franca de Xira, 22-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Sanxito (25 Ago 2018 às 01:08)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 23.1°c e 52%HR. 
Estou de saída para o Alentejo, até domingo comunico a partir de lá novamente. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Ago 2018 às 06:50)

Bom dia
A mínima ainda chegou aos 12.7°C durante a noite.
Agora estamos com 16.0°C
Nevoeiro alto


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2018 às 07:35)

Boas 

Início de dia bem ventoso e fresco. 
Incrível como o vendaval é tão localizado, pois a estação de referência regista vento a 12 km/h. Aqui a 2 kms a norte deve estar à vontade com vento a 40 km/h/45 km/h.
17,3 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2018 às 08:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia quentinho por Samora. A máxima ainda chegou aos 35ºC  Muitos dias acima dos 30 para mim, já me sinto como um camelo no deserto...
> 
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez, excelentes fotos, e parabéns pela tua aposta em visitares aqui o ribatejo, que também tem locais muito bonitos.
E eu que estou aqui a 15 quilómetros da Quinta da Cardiga, e só a conheço de fotos que vejo na net, e parece-me uma excelente quinta que podia ser muito bem reaproveitada, podia ser usada para agroturismo. breve ver se dou lá um "saltinho".
As lezírias estão bem verdejantes, pois nesta época estão ainda todas a culturas nos campos.


----------



## remember (25 Ago 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia, depois de uma noite de muito vento, nem mexe uma palha, já vai assim


Só se ouvem as cigarras...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (25 Ago 2018 às 13:21)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e com brisa fresca de SW.

Mínima: *17,6ºC *
T. Atual: *27,6ºC *
HR: 39%
Vento: SW / 3,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2018 às 13:52)

hoje bem melhor, 30.8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

Hoje já se notou algum arrefecimento, este final de tarde segue já agradável, com 29.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

máxima: *31.7ºC *(-4.0ºC)
minima: *14.5ºC *(-1.7ºC)
actual: *19.3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Ago 2018 às 21:50)

Boa noite.
Dia mais frasco mas sem ocorrências significativas para destaque.
Dados de hoje


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Ago 2018 às 22:02)

A lua cheia de hoje


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

WHORTAS disse:


> A lua cheia de hoje


Bela foto


----------



## undersnite (26 Ago 2018 às 00:20)

A noite segue fresquinha, com 16ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2018 às 10:30)

Boas,

Minima: 16,8 graus
Actual: 21,1 graus
Rajada máxima:71 km/h ( cá por cima foi certamente bem superior)

Ontem nos arredores da praia do Magoito, costa sintrense, bela costa. 



image posting





A Nortada daquela zona comparada com guincho(também passei por lá) era brincadeira...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2018 às 10:31)

O dia para mim começou ainda antes das 7 da manhã, de modo a aproveitar o fresco da manhã para realizar a cresta do mel, ás 9 horas já não era muito fácil aguentar o calor dentro do fato.
24ºC.


----------



## remember (26 Ago 2018 às 12:51)

30°C com vento de SSE, 5km/h, fotos do passeio matinal de ontem, no novo parque: Moinhos da Póvoa.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (26 Ago 2018 às 13:17)

Bom dia

Máxima de ontem: *28,9ºC *
O dia segue mais fresco e húmido que ontem, graças ao vento fraco de Sul. 

Mínima: *16,1ºC *
T. Atual: *25,5ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: S / 5,9 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

*33.3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2018 às 18:41)

Muito calor ainda a esta hora, ainda apetece fugir para uma sombra.
30.4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2018 às 18:41)

máxima: *34.5ºC *(+2.8ºC)
minima: *11.7ºC *(-2.8ºC)
actual: *30.5ºC*


----------



## remember (26 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Boa tarde pessoal, da parte da tarde andei pelo parque das conchas no Lumiar, o sol até queimava

Por agora está assim:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma vez, excelentes fotos, e parabéns pela tua aposta em visitares aqui o ribatejo, que também tem locais muito bonitos.
> E eu que estou aqui a 15 quilómetros da Quinta da Cardiga, e só a conheço de fotos que vejo na net, e parece-me uma excelente quinta que podia ser muito bem reaproveitada, podia ser usada para agroturismo. breve ver se dou lá um "saltinho".
> As lezírias estão bem verdejantes, pois nesta época estão ainda todas a culturas nos campos.


Obrigado Pedro! 

Sabes, há quase 25 anos que saí do Ribatejo, mas nunca se esquece, claro. Regresso algumas vezes por ano e no verão dou sempre umas voltinhas por lá. E como tive até ao final do ano passado família bem perto do PNSAC, em Tomar, e uma irmã minha até trabalhou uns anos na câmara de Torres Novas... ,  conheço relativamente bem a tua zona, de que gosto muito. Mas há sempre coisas para ver. Na minha volta de quinta-feira foi tudo estreias.

A Quinta da Cardiga está num estado pouco recomendável, só o palácio é que escapa, para já. Tudo o resto já está com ar de ruína ou mesmo em ruínas. Mas os terrenos estão cultivados, com milho. E concordo, tem um potencial imenso. É preciso é que alguém o agarre.

Sim, as Lezírias estão bem bonitas agora, tal como os arrozais ao longo do Almansor e do Sorraia, verdinhos, parecem campos de futebol!  Ainda fiz lá uma caminhada ontem de manhã antes de voltar ao Porto.

Deixo então como prometido o resto das fotos do passeio de quinta-feira. Vou colocar em dois posts para não ficar muito pesado.

A seguir à Quinta da Cardiga fomos até aos Olhos de Água do Alviela; estava a abarrotar de gente. O calor era muito e a água era mesmo muito, muito convidativa. Apesar de haver muita água disponível para os banhos, a nascente estava quase seca. Mas ver a água a brotar do chão em vários pontos não deixou de ser interessante.



Alviela River Spring (Olhos de Água). Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Alviela River Spring (Olhos de Água). Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Alviela River. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O passeio seguiu depois em direção à Fórnea, sempre na companhia das belas paisagens do PNSAC. Com o carro estacionado, inicia-se o trilho até essa coisa maravilhosa que é a Fórnea. O trilho é curtinho, chega-se lá num instante, até os preguiçosos o conseguem fazer... 



Fórnea Trail. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Trail. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A cascata, como esperado, estava completamente seca. Muita água teve de cair este ano para criar a cascata que se viu em março/abril.



Fórnea Waterfall. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Uns metros mais acima e chega-se à Fórnea. É uma paisagem impressionante, as fotos não lhe fazem justiça. E estava verdadeiramente quente por lá.



Fórnea. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

(Continua no post seguinte)


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

De regresso ao carro, não podia deixar o PNSAC sem ir lá acima ao miradouro ver a Fórnea "desde o ar". Mais uma vez a viagem foi curta e rápida. Pelo caminho, mais ou menos a meia encosta, desde um miradouro obtém-se belíssimas vistas sobre Porto de Mós e o seu altaneiro castelo.



Porto de Mós, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Uns quilómetros mais à frente, um pequeníssimo trilho, 200 ou 300 metros, leva-nos então até ao limite superior da Fórnea. E as vistas são, naturalmente, de fazer cair o queixo  Bom sítio para meditar, ou para tirar 500 fotografias... 



Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A tarde já ia avançada e ainda queria ir à nascente do Lis por isso, lá tive de deixar a Fórnea para trás, mas de bom grado ali tinha ficado até ao pôr do sol, é um sítio especial 

A nascente do Lis, coitadinha, estava completamente seca, mesmo, mesmo sequinha, "bone dry". E tinha ar de já estar assim há bastante tempo... desconheço se é normal que fique assim no verão. Se não é, é sinal que uma chuvinha já começa a ser bem vinda para os lados de Leiria... 



River Lis Spring. Fontes, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Lis Spring. Fontes, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Uns metros mais à frente já havia água, não consegui perceber se estaria a brotar de outro sítio qualquer ou se eram simplesmente águas paradas.

Peço desculpa pelas muitas fotos e pouca info meteorológica mas não havia mesmo muito para dizer para além de que estava muito sol, temperaturas acima dos 35ºC a meio da tarde e de 20ºC com nevoeiro em Leiria ao final da tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 00:44)

Boas, 

21 graus e lestada moderada. 
Amanhã/hoje vai ser um dia quente por cá, espero máxima superior a 30 graus.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 08:06)

Bom dia, hoje parece que é para aquecer bem, com alguma instabilidade à mistura...

Dados actuais:










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 08:35)

Boas,

22 graus e vento fraco.
Há pouco tirei esta foto, achei curiosas as nuvens.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 08:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 22 graus e vento fraco.
> Há pouco tirei esta foto, achei curiosas as nuvens.


Também já se vêem por aqui, acho que são típicas de instabilidade, pelo menos, lembro-me de as ver mais vezes em alturas de instabilidade, já agora qual o nome delas? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

Vista para Oeste e Este respectivamente ver se tiro as teias ao pluviômetro 








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 09:43)

Já começa a querer fechar para Este, com muito cheiro a terra molhada!

Em aproximação já!



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 10:02)

Que mimo, este ventinho e esta humidade, temperatura a descer dentro de casa









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 10:07)

João Pedro disse:


> De regresso ao carro, não podia deixar o PNSAC sem ir lá acima ao miradouro ver a Fórnea "desde o ar". Mais uma vez a viagem foi curta e rápida. Pelo caminho, mais ou menos a meia encosta, desde um miradouro obtém-se belíssimas vistas sobre Porto de Mós e o seu altaneiro castelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia! Estiveste mesmo aqui perto de casa. Deves ter passado aqui à porta... não é para me gabar mas esta zona é mesmo bonita!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 10:11)

Muitas nuvens a aparecer aqui também...


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 10:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muitas nuvens a aparecer aqui também...


Por aqui já está mesmo a chegar... Ver se molha algo






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (27 Ago 2018 às 10:29)

Bom dia! Aqui por volta das 09H50m caíram uns pingos isolados, venha de lá essa chuva e trovoada (se possível   ) 






pelo menos para assentar o pó, isto de ter uma estrada de terra batida de acesso a casa deixa-me o carro preto mesmo bonito...


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 10:32)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui por volta das 09H50m caíram uns pingos isolados, venha de lá essa chuva e trovoada (se possível   ) pelo menos para assentar o pó, isto de ter uma estrada de terra batida de acesso a casa deixa-me o carro preto mesmo bonito...


Lol caiu uns pingos de nada... Calhando nem dá em nada, vê lá é se não fica ainda pior, terra batida com chuva, ainda faz pior

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 10:35)

Não disse tudo ao lado, só se for na próxima 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (27 Ago 2018 às 11:06)

Bom dia,
Caem umas pingas grossas em Belém.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 11:14)

Pingas grossas, apenas por enquanto!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (27 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Começa a pingar pela Estrela. 

O satélite promete!


----------



## tucha (27 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

E caíram há pouco por uns 10 minutos uma belas pings grossas em Lisboa, finalmente, para ver se arrefece este calor maldito, de que já estou mais do que farta...
Mas entretanto já parou...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 11:29)

A manhã seguia já com uma temperatura já bastante amena, até que á bem pouco tempo, a nebulosidade, escondendo o sol por largos período de tempo.
25.1ºC.


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Mínima: *16,7ºC 
*
O dia começou com céu limpo, mas entretanto nublou-se e está com aspeto de trovoada 
Algumas virgas no céu, mas de vez em quando vão caindo umas pingas.

T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 63%
Vento: SW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia,
Por Loures, já choveu qualquer coisa e que deu para molhar bem tudo. O dia segue fresco, por enquanto, o céu está ameaçador mas não chove. 
As noites por aqui têm refrescado sempre. 

Ontem estive na praia da Lagoa de Albufeira, e esteve um ambiente fantástico com a água muito boa.


----------



## Rachie (27 Ago 2018 às 11:49)

O dia começou fresco mas com sol na venda do pinheiro, com nevoeiro nos vales, cenário brutal.
Em Alfragide o tempo foi ficando encoberto com o passar da manhã e agora chuvisca.

Vamos ver o que reserva a tarde


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Nem sabia que davam chuva hoje ahah, saí de tshirt e está abafado.

Parece que temos linha de instabilidade?


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 11:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nem sabia que davam chuva hoje ahah


Também não sabia  Saí de casa para o trabalho com céu limpo, na hora do intervalo vi algumas nuvens convectivas a surgir mas não liguei e agora quando saí está todo encoberto e ameaçar trovoada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## DaniFR (27 Ago 2018 às 12:25)

Está a chover bem em Coimbra. Por esta não esperava.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

Aqui no interior do concelho estamos assim. 




free website to upload photos


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

Por aqui vai caíndo uns pequenos pingos, que apenas se sentem ao cair nos braços, o vento também já sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 12:52)

Trovoada nicles, chuva uns pinguitos e é assim...  céu escuro apenas a prometer 



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 13:07)

Oiço trovões vindos de sul 


remember disse:


> Trovoada nicles, chuva uns pinguitos e é assim...  céu escuro apenas a prometer
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Não te desanimes


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:10)

devo estar a ver mal  eu sabia que havia uma possibilidadezita de precipitação, mas nem estava com grande esperança porque pensei que fosse bem baixa, não espera um céu totalmente encoberto a cair uns pingos grossos


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 13:12)

RStorm disse:


> Oiço trovões vindos de sul
> 
> Não te desanimes


Vai cair tudo ao lado de certeza, o sol já espreita e tudo  muito escuro para este.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

CHOVE TORRENCIALEMENTE COM TROVOADA 

Afinal não era só virga...


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 13:15)

RStorm disse:


> CHOVE TORRENCIALEMENTE COM TROVOADA
> 
> Afinal não era só virga...


Está com um aspecto tão bom chover que é bom tá quieto!







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 13:18)

@remember
Foi tudo tão repentino... comecei a ouvir trovões, que pareciam que eram ao longe e 2 minutos depois caí logo uma carga de água.
Agora parece que está a abrandar...


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

trovão!!


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

RStorm disse:


> @remember
> Fui tudo tão repentino... comecei a ouvir trovões, que pareciam que eram ao longe e 2 minutos depois caí logo uma carga de água.
> Agora parece que está a abrandar...


Deve ser o que aparece no mapa!






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:25)

está assim aqui e 23.7ºC, tão bom


----------



## charlie17 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 22 graus e vento fraco.
> Há pouco tirei esta foto, achei curiosas as nuvens.


Parece-me serem Stratocumulus (Sc). Se forem, indicam que o tempo vai ficar instável (pelo que pesquisei).
Foto interessante!


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 13:30)

*0,3 mm* acumulados num minuto, agora recomeça a chover novamente...
As poças e os lençóis de água apresentam uma cor amarelada, não sei se é lama ou enxofre.


----------



## charlie17 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:31)

Por aqui a temperatura está completamente fora da previsão do Ipma, que indicava 37ºC de máxima. Por enquanto estão *24.8ºC* (wu).
Já choveu um pouco, céu muito nublado!


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

charlie17 disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura está completamente fora da previsão do Ipma, que indicava 37ºC de máxima. Por enquanto estão *24.8ºC* (wu).
> Já choveu um pouco, céu muito nublado!


Acho que todas estão, dava 35°C para Lisboa, baixaram para 34°C. Vou com 25.3°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:37)

remember disse:


> Acho que todas estão, dava 35°C para Lisboa, baixaram para 34°C. Vou com 25.3°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Vamos ver, se a nebulosidade desaparecer, pode ser que aqueça mais um pouco (espero que não que este fresco sabe bem )

*24.5ºC*(wu)


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:49)

O céu continua muito escuro, mas até ver não passa disso mesmo.


----------



## charlie17 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

Entretanto passa uma trovoada por aqui, já se ouve os trovões e precipita um pouco.
Temperatura a descer.
*23.4ºC*(wu)


----------



## Sanxito (27 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

Boa tarde, de regresso a casa...
Por cá ainda não há registo de precipitação, nem no chão ainda vi qualquer sinal dela, e pelo que vi no radar parece que Corroios ficou no "corredor" de segurança. 
Sigo com 26.1°c, máxima até ao momento, e 59%HR, a mínima ficou pelos 17.1°c. 
No sábado e domingo os extremos foram os seguintes.

Sábado:
Tmin. 19.8°c (23:54) / 
Tmax. 32.1°c (14:36)

Domingo:
Tmin. 16.5°c (7:37)
Tmax. 33.9°c ( 16:13)

A noite de sexta para sábado deverá ter tido mais uma noite tropical, mas não consigo ter acesso. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 14:02)

Que belo trovão agora


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Começou a chover


----------



## Dematos (27 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

É isso; também não estava a espera, os modelos davam chuva depois retiraram-na e á ultima da hora...   Aqui apenas caiu umas pingas pelas12h! Continua nublado;  24,6C°C.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

Mais uns pingos grossos e pouco mais, começa a ficar abafado. 26.6°C, com 62% de HR.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (27 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

Por Tomar vento forte e constante e ar muito quente. Já pingou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

A trovoada começa a aumentar de intensidade, e já vai caíndo uns pingos bem grossos.
Já paira no ar o cheiro a terra molhada, o que aliado á temperatura amena, chega até a faltar o ar.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 14:53)

por aqui já parou a chuva, o céu azul já lá vem, acumulado *1mm* mas continuo a ouvir trovões


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 15:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Estiveste mesmo aqui perto de casa. Deves ter passado aqui à porta... não é para me gabar mas esta zona é mesmo bonita!


Pois imagino que sim... ainda pensei onde é que andaria a tua fruta - e a do @Pedro1993 -, mas não a vi... 
É mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

Pelas 13h estavam *26ºC* e bastante humidade o que dava um feeling de estarem 30 e tal, desconfortável.

Apenas caíram pingas, nada acumulado.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

Pois, humidade alta dá nisso... Resumo do dia, nuvens muitas, chuva nada e calor a subir 

Não é desta, que tiro as teias ao pluviômetro  parece que agosto vai terminar com 0mm.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

Aqui ainda choveu bem, uns 15min... agora ouve-se trovoada ao longe.


----------



## marcoguarda (27 Ago 2018 às 15:26)

Pingos grossos por aqui, mas precipitação fraca. Mas também sol. Está bom para sujar os carros todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Neste momento há trovoada na serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois imagino que sim... ainda pensei onde é que andaria a tua fruta - e a do @Pedro1993 -, mas não a vi...
> É mesmo



Eu estou numa das extremidade do concelho de Torres Novas, quando estiveste na Quinta da Cardiga, eu estou a 15 quilómetros de distancia.
Para já vai saínda alguma fruta, em pouca quantidade pois as árvores são todas novas, e a horta está em fase de testes, para arrancar em força agora na campanha de outono/inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

A célula que rendeu alguma trovoada. 



screen shot windows


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

Vim treinar de bike à serra. 
Que ambiente abafado porra, não corre vento à cota 300 mts. 

Mais uma foto, bela torre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2018 às 16:15)

Nem o IPMA esperava convecção, máximas do litoral centro com grande falha por excesso, só Leiria era previsto 32ºC, não passou dos 24ºC horários


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Boas!

Céu muito nublado e já se ouvem-se tambores em Leiria!


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Céu muito nublado e já se ouvem-se tambores em Leiria!



Alguma chuva agora!


----------



## Tonton (27 Ago 2018 às 16:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nem o IPMA esperava convecção, máximas do litoral centro com grande falha por excesso, só Leiria era previsto 32ºC, não passou dos 24ºC horários



Por aqui, pelo meu sítio, mesmo assim, até nem tem falhado nada: mesmo com sol meio encoberto, já chegou aos 34,5ºC 

Já tive de pôr o AC a bombar...

Edição: E já se ouviram uns trovões há cerca de 45m... e mais uns pingos de lama nos carros


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 16:33)

Por aqui vai chovendo, por vezes forte...


----------



## DaniFR (27 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

Trovoada 

Já se ouve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo, por vezes forte...


Troveja bem e vão caindo pingos grossos...


----------



## homem do mar (27 Ago 2018 às 18:10)

boas por aqui tempo da treta chuvinha só para me sujar o carro, se é para chover que caia alguma coisa de jeito ( sem fazer estragos claro), está o tempo abafado lá fora mas não é nada do outro mundo aguenta-se bem.


----------



## RStorm (27 Ago 2018 às 18:32)

O acumulado foi de *0,6 mm*, é pouco mas o suficiente para me sujar o carro...  
Não choveu mais, a tarde foi de sol, poucas nuvens e algo abafada. 

Mínima: *16,7ºC *
Máxima: *29,6ºC *

T. Atual: *28,3ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 18:48)

Máxima alcançada à pouco, ainda abafado.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (27 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

Há cerca de uma hora, começou a abrir mais o céu e, curiosamente, a arrefecer e a levar o "bafo"...e já vai na casa dos 22ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 19:02)

máxima: *33.3ºC *(-1.2ºC)
minima: *12.7ºC *(+1.0ºC)
acumulado: *1mm*
actual: *31.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 20:32)

O por do sol de hoje ficou marcado por muita nebulosidade, mas mesmo assim o sol lá ia espreitando, e ainda aqueceu bem ao ponto das cigarras estarem a cantar até á bem pouco tempo.

Fotos da autoria de Manuela C. no concelho de Torres Novas.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2018 às 21:03)

25.7ºC, sente se uma noite mais morna, muita nebulosidade para o lado do litoral


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

Boas,

Acabei por filmar um aguaceiro.
Cota 185 mts
26 graus
Sol quente, momento meio insólito. 
Era com cada pinga!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

RStorm disse:


> O acumulado foi de *0,6 mm*, é pouco mas o suficiente para me sujar o carro...
> Não choveu mais, a tarde foi de sol, poucas nuvens e algo abafada.
> 
> Mínima: *16,7ºC *
> ...


Para sujar ou para mostrar que estava sujo?


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acabei por filmar um aguaceiro.
> Cota 185 mts
> ...


Ainda mais insólito foi estar hoje na praia e cheirar na mesma a terra molhada quando choveu  Acho que nunca me tinha acontecido.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

Ontem Alvega registou uma amplitude térmica de 28 graus! 
10,1 graus / 38,1 graus
___________

18,8 graus


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2018 às 00:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem Alvega registou uma amplitude térmica de 28 graus!
> 10,1 graus / 38,1 graus
> ___________
> 
> 18,8 graus



Aqui em Belver, registei ontem uma máxima de 37,7°C e a mínima chegou aos 14,3°C. Estas ultimas noites têm sido um vendaval de amplitudes térmicas. Estou a cerca de 8km de Alvega.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Ago 2018 às 01:42)

Boa noite. 
Hoje a temperatura ainda subiu bem, atingiu os 30.8°c pelas 16:50, enquanto a precipitação ficou pelas 0.0 mm.
Agora sigo para a cama com 19.7°c.
Há bocado cheirou-me a queimado, vi nas ocorrências da ANPC que ardia algo por Vale Fetal / Sobreda. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia, voltamos aos típicos dias de Julho hehe aproveitar para arejar a casa

Céu encoberto, com um vento fresquinho.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Agora aqui na Ericeira está frio, o piso encharcado e nevoeiro cerrado. Ontem ao final da tarde, depois da chuva de pingas grossas e já com céu azul estava uma cor de Outono já bem entrado. Este ano nunca consegui fazer dias de praia até às nove e meia da noite nem noites de pic-nic na areia à luz de velas e som de guitarra... E já está a acabar.
A season not that silly


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2018 às 09:31)

Boas!

Manhã de céu encoberto com algum chuvisco em Leiria. 

Ontem o aguaceiro da tarde sujou os carros todos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia. Aqui está nevoeiro com morrinha a noite toda e continua até agora. Está fresco... mesmo assim tem chovido bem, está tudo bem molhado.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2018 às 11:08)

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro e 18 graus.
A reportar da zona norte de Mafra, próximo da aldeia do Sobral da Abelheira.


----------



## RStorm (28 Ago 2018 às 11:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Para sujar ou para mostrar que estava sujo?




Para sujar 

O meu carro tinha sido lavado à 1 semana, a orvalheira que tem caído nos últimos tempos fez com que o pó ficasse agarrasse à chapa juntamente com os "óleos" libertados pelas árvores da minha rua.
Agora que ele estava limpo, veio esta chuveirada... para voltar ao mesmo


----------



## RStorm (28 Ago 2018 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Manhã bem fresquinha e húmida com céu encoberto. As janelas estão todas abertas para arejar e aproveitar a frescura  

Mínima: *18,4ºC *
T. Atual: *21,3ºC *
HR: 74%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2018 às 12:27)

Continua na mesma









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (28 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 18.3°c pelas 4:01.
Agora sigo com 23.0°c e 77%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2018 às 13:35)

Boas,
Dia nublado e fresco aqui pelo Litoral Centro. Há cerca de 1 hora atrás até chuviscou. 
Sabe muito bem, as temperaturas nas estações mais próximas de Loures rondam os 22°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

O dia de hoje até ao momento segue com céu muito nebulado, e temperatura bem fresca.
24.3ºC.
Já á algum tempo que não se via uma dia, como o de hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

Por aqui continua a morrinha, nevoeiro e tempo fresco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

Boa tarde pessoal,
De volta por Azeitão, e trouxe o tempo fresco comigo  Ontem ainda caiu qualquer coisa que acumulou* 0.3mm* , e deu para regar o jardim!  A tarde de hoje segue muito nublada, com vento moderado de* NW *e temperatura actual de* 23.9ºc* .


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui continua a morrinha, nevoeiro e tempo fresco.


Nevoeiro cerrado, parece inverno!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Morrinha de vez em quando por aqui com vento moderado bastante fresco, com manga curta por vezes está desagradável, quase a fazer lembrar um dia de inverno. 
Lá para os meus lados, segundo me disseram hoje está mais fresco. Aqui para se ter um dia decente de verão, o Alentejo não pode ter temperaturas muito baixas mas sim próximas de 40°C e mesmo assim às vezes é difícil, principalmente junto à costa. Nunca deixa de ser incrível as diferenças climáticas que este país tão pequeno, tem.


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2018 às 18:00)

Agora deu-lhe para chuviscar 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 18:09)

Que bela tarde, por aqui, muito fresca, a fazer lembrar até um dia de outono/inverno, pois não se viu o sol em todo o dia.


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2018 às 18:14)

Ainda apanhei chuviscos durante o treino.
22.9°C, 72% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

A única diferença em relação à manhã, é  que o fim de tarde está ainda mais cinzento e com chuviscos à mistura.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (28 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Boas. 
A máxima foi de 25.2°c pelas 14:24.
Agora sigo com 22.6°c e 75%HR, boas condições para ir treinar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

Dia mais fresco do mês, *22,9ºC* de máxima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 18:41)

O céu está a ficar agora muito escuro, até parece que vem lá uma chuvinha, e que bem que já iria saber, a nós e ás plantas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O céu está a ficar agora muito escuro, até parece que vem lá uma chuvinha, e que bem que já iria saber, a nós e ás plantas.


Aqui ainda não parou... excelente rega!


----------



## Rachie (28 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

Feliz mês de Novembro 





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 19:58)

Rachie disse:


> Feliz mês de Novembro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Podes crer, é o que parece!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 20:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui ainda não parou... excelente rega!



Pois, por estes lados não passou de uma ameaça apenas.
Mais uma vez a nossa serra e a influencia do ar marítimo no seu melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 20:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, por estes lados não passou de uma ameaça apenas.
> Mais uma vez a nossa serra e a influencia do ar marítimo no seu melhor.


É mesmo impressionante, o nevoeiro totalmente cerrado... não vejo nada nas janelas, só branco! E as calhas sempre a correr.


----------



## Rachie (28 Ago 2018 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes crer, é o que parece!


E a aumentar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É mesmo impressionante, o nevoeiro totalmente cerrado... não vejo nada nas janelas, só branco! E as calhas sempre a correr.



Não me digas mais nada, assim deixas-me cheio de inveja, e só de pensar que hoje andei mais de 1 hora a regar, e será assim mais amanhã e quinta,


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2018 às 20:53)

Boas,

Na zona oeste, dia meio invernal.
Chegou a cair chuva fraca bem persistente.
Esta manhã na Pedra Amassada (aldeiazinha  na zona norte do concelho de Mafra)



image host via url


----------



## RStorm (28 Ago 2018 às 21:27)

Que belo dia o de hoje, a fazer lembrar o inverno  A casa já refrescou bem.
Temperatura fresca, nortada moderada e céu encoberto que só agora é que começou a abrir.

Mínima: *18,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

17,7 graus. 
Amanhã regressa a suspeita do costume. 
23 h de amanhã. 
Rajada máxima:




image hosting website


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 21:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não me digas mais nada, assim deixas-me cheio de inveja, e só de pensar que hoje andei mais de 1 hora a regar, e será assim mais amanhã e quinta,


 Sorry! Adoro esta rega automática, e as árvores adoram... menos as videiras!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sorry! Adoro esta rega automática, e as árvores adoram... menos as videiras!



Pois as videiras, estão quase na época das vindimas, e pior ainda é a chuva nos figos,aí sim, a campanha fica logo arrasada, e ainda por cima eles este ano estão bem atrasados, só agora é que estão a ficar "escurinhos", o nosso belo figo preto de Torres Novas, e o figo pingo de mel, também se está agora a iniciar a campanha.
Mas a agricultura é assim mesmo, estamos sempre sujeitos a estes imprevistos climatéricos.
Essa rega automática é das melhores que pode existir, já os mais antigos diziam, que por muitos que regues, basta vir uma chuva que as plantas até parece que ficam loo com "outra cara", não á melhor água do que aquela que cai do céu.


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Máxima de 26.4ºC, actual de 20.4ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

Boas,

Hoje, estive na Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro em Mação e verifiquei a estação meteorológica local que pertence ao projecto Vodafone Praias. Instalação deficiente e com sinais evidentes de alguma falta de manutenção. 

Em Vila de Rei, na Praia do Penedo Furado, a estação encontra-se em condições piores.









Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2018 às 23:52)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje, estive na Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro em Mação e verifiquei a estação meteorológica local que pertence ao projecto Vodafone Praias. Instalação deficiente e com sinais evidentes de alguma falta de manutenção.
> 
> ...


Estão assim à mão de semear? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 00:33)

Boa noite.
19.7°c e 82%HR.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Ago 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia, mais um dia de nuvens.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2018 às 10:41)

Manhã fresca. 


8:30
Pisão, Alcabideche. 
17,6 graus


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Ago 2018 às 11:07)

Ericeira com céu azul (finalmente) e uns farrapitos de nuvens que passam à pressa empurrados pela nortada. O vento é frio. Parece uma manhã de Abril quando já apetece que chegue o Verão. Resumindo, não dá vontade de ir já para a praia apesar de estar maré vazia e haver umas ondinhas. Na recta final destas férias com tempo _sui generis_, opto por começar a fazer a mala e de seguida alambazar com dois pasteis de nata no Pãozinho das Marias e café duplo cheio de canela.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de 17.1 por agora 21.9, no dia de hoje o sol já apareceu ao contrário de ontem que nem se viu, curioso a mínima foi das mais altas dos últimos dias apesar do dia fresco, mas por aqui isso é normal em dias mais frescos a mínima nunca desce muito.
ps: este noite já fez lembra o outono tive de ir buscar um cobertor.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 11:50)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, sigo com 22.6°c após mínima de 18.6°c pelas 7:41. 
O vento é fraco. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2018 às 12:44)

O dia segue com temperatura agradável, com sol, e com vento fraco a moderado.
A manhã acordou muito cinzenta.
26ºC.


----------



## remember (29 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

As nuvens desapareceram, começa a aquecer com 27.6ºC, 43% de HR e vento fraco de Norte (3 km/h).
Céu amarelado para Este, lá vem as poeiras de novo, tenho o carro cheio de lama, da amostra de pingas de antes de ontem.


----------



## charlie17 (29 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,
Dormi de janela aberta e acabei por ter frio durante a noite 
Mínima de 16.8°C (wu)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas
Agora 26.2°C (wu)


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 14:24)

Boas. 
A temperatura por cá também já vai subindo, sigo com 27.8°c e 38%HR. 
Sigo o Arpege na previsão de temperaturas na minha zona, tem muita fiabilidade, mas nos últimos 3 dias anda completamente a apanhar bonés. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia já bem mais quentinho que ontem, apesar da nortada bem moderada! Alguma poeira em suspensão, e temperatura actual de *27.1ºc*! Se ontem tivemos um dia de Outono, hoje temos um dia de Primavera , e os próximos serão de Verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2018 às 16:00)

Dia mais alegre, máxima perto dos *25ºC *e nortada, praticamente um dia "à Julho".

Temperaturas devem começar a subir com o fim de semana, quem sabe podem ser os últimos +30ºC do ano...(Se bem que no ano passado Outubro esteve melhor que Setembro).


----------



## Super Trovoada (29 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Dia já bem mais quentinho que ontem, apesar da nortada bem moderada! Alguma poeira em suspensão, e temperatura actual de *27.1ºc*! Se ontem tivemos um dia de Outono, hoje temos um dia de Primavera , e os próximos serão de Verão


Esclareçam-me os mais entendidos mas parece-me que parte dessa "poeira" seja fumo dos incêndios do sudoeste do Canadá (pelo menos foi a observação que fiz por alto através das imagens diárias - desde dia 22 - deste site https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov)


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

Nortada bem forte!
Até ao momento, a estação de referencia segue com rajada máxima de *75 km/h.*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

Boa Tarde,
Aqui deixo umas fotos que tirei no dia 27 na Baixa de Lisboa com alguma instabilidade, só agora tive oportunidade de publicar.













__________

Hoje, o dia já foi de sol mas tem havido muito vento, não estou nada habituado a estas ventanias no verão.  Imagino lá para os lados onde o vento é ainda mais forte. 

Entretanto, tirando isso, a temperatura tem estado agradável.


----------



## RStorm (29 Ago 2018 às 20:42)

Boa Tarde

Dia mais quente e soalheiro, embora o céu se tenha apresentado esbranquiçado e com algumas nuvens baixas durante a manhã.
A nortada tem soprado moderada ao longo de toda a tarde, por vezes até com algumas rajadas fortes.

Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *25,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: NW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

Boa noite. 
Sigo 20.2°c e 74%HR.
A máxima de hoje ficou nos 28.3°c pelas 15:29. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2018 às 22:52)

máxima: *28.5ºC*
minima: *16.3ºC*
actual: *18.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2018 às 09:29)

Boas,

Que vendaval durante a noite, fez-me acordar.
A estação do Pai do Vento a sul daqui registou rajada máxima de *81 km/h*.
Aqui devo ter tido rajadas na ordem dos *90 km/h.*
Isto quer dizer que as aldeias mais ventosas do concelho, tais como  Malveira da Serra,Janes,Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho terão tido mais uma vez rajadas de *100 km/h*. Enfim aquela máquina de vento incrível, felizmente os bombeiros não tiveram qualquer ocorrência o que atesta bem poder de encaixe desta zona,não estivéssemos nós habituados a estes vendáveis.
O IPMA continua a prestar um mau serviço, basta ver que a estação do Cabo  Raso está há muito tempo sem dados de vento...
Começo achar caso tivesse uma estação no topo do telhado ia ficar bem perplexo com os registos, pois por cá temos registos extremos de vento ao nível do solo, quanto mais a 30 metros do solo e sem qualquer obstrução ao vento.

Entre pessoal amigo, costumamos brincar com a situação da localidade chamar-se Pai do Vento.
Seguindo o padrão espacial do vento mais forte por diferentes zonas, dizemos então que Alcabideche é o Avô do Vento e a Malveira da Serra é o Trisavô  do Vento, 


T.minima: 15,8ºC
T.actual:  17,9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Ago 2018 às 11:11)

Na Ericeira amanheceu cinzento, frio e vento intenso a soprar de Norte. Agora as nuvens dissiparam-se mas continua a nortada sem tréguas e a temperatura baixa. A meteorologia do telefone marca 19º ... sim, pode ser ... talvez menos.


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Boas!

A noite foi fresca em Leiria e amanheceu com nevoeiro alto. Por agora o Sol já vai brilhando e as temperaturas rondam os 23/25ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Bom dia. 
Por cá tive uma mínima mais baixinha que o normal, 16.2°c pelas 6:08. 
Agora sigo com 25.9°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

Por aqui este final de manhã/inicio de tarde segue já amena, com 29 ºC.
Tenho começado sempre a trabalhar ás 7 horas, mas agora o tempo já não permite, pois ainda está bem escuro, a partir de agora é ás 8 e aí sim nota-se bem uma diferença brutal, com o espaço de uma hora, pois já está sol.
Hoje foi dia de arrancar cerca de 3 mil cebolas, no meu patrão, de modo a aproveitar os próximos dias mais quentes para elas acabarem de secar, amanhã é a continuação.
A noites são já bem frescas, com muita humidade presente.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a temperatura volta a passar dos 30, sigo com 31.7°c e a subir. A humidade está nos 42%.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

*33.3ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia de Verão, a tarde segue quentinha!* 32.8ºc* e *30%* de* HR* ! Ao contrário de ontem, hoje o vento é fraco! Até Domingo promete aquecer bem,depois vamos ver,  será a despedida do Verão?!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2018 às 16:14)

*29,1ºC* de máxima, amanhã dispara mais 5 graus. Dias finais de Agosto bem quentes. 

Contudo mínima de *13,8ºC*, a mais baixa do mês.


----------



## RStorm (30 Ago 2018 às 20:04)

Boa noite

Dia quente com sol, nortada fraca e algumas nuvens altas.
Amanhã já teremos a braseira de volta  Espero que seja a última deste verão.

Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *30,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 20:41)

E depois de uma dia, bem ameno, a esta hora nota-se já a diferença em relação á subida, comparando com os dias anteriores a esta mesma hora.
Sigo com 24.4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

máxima: *33.6ºC *(+5.1ºC)
minima: *11.8ºC *(-4.5ºC)
actual: *19.2ºC*


----------



## remember (30 Ago 2018 às 22:54)

Boas pessoal, temperatura actual e dados dos extremos diários do dia de hoje, já se notou o dia mais quente!










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2018 às 01:16)

Boa noite. 
Hora de ir deitar, e sigo com 21.3°c e 65%HR.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Ago 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia, lá vem o forno de novo, espero que as mínimas se mantenham abaixo dos 20°C

Pelo menos 3 dias acima dos 30°C vamos ter, depois pelo que tenho visto é para baixar.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2018 às 10:16)

Estamos perante um belo dia de praia, não ha vento na Costa da Caparica, temperatura já deve estar perto dos 25°C a esta hora, isto vai arder!

Pena a nortada ter esfriado a água...
Edit: Água a 15-16°C, custa a entrar.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2018 às 13:02)

Bom "dia" .
O dia já vai quentinho por cá, 30.3°c e 43%HR, e a subir bem. 
A mínima ficou nos 17.1°c pelas 7:18. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

Por aqui também já aquece bem, o vento de Sul, sempre vai atenuando a subida de vez em quando, quando corre com mais intensidade.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (31 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

Isto hoje promete, em termos de inferno: já chegou aos 37ºC do lado sul, com sol indirecto, 33ºC , à sombra, na varanda, e 32ºC do lado norte.

Estações WU da região metropolitana cerca das 13:10:


----------



## Stormlover (31 Ago 2018 às 13:45)

Que Agosto quente, estou curioso para ver as médias ... aqui na Caparica estão 35ºC


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Vai aquecendo o ambiente, sigo com 34.0°c e 34%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

Bemmm, junto ao vale do Jamor está grave. Carro marcava sempre* 36,5°C.* Dos dias mais quentes aqui.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

*36.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Boas!

Aqueceu bem hoje em Leiria, temos temperaturas de 32/34ºC nas estações da zona neste momento.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

Sigo com 35.0°c e 34%HR. 
Máxima de 35.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Está calorzinho  Temperatura atual de *35.8ºc* e apenas* 20%* de HR ! O vento esse, hoje nem sinal dele! Fraquinho, fraquinho!


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

37°C em Belas, o alentejo de Lisboa?


----------



## Tonton (31 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 37°C em Belas, o alentejo de Lisboa?



Já aqui, onde estou, na parte alta de Massamá (a cerca de 200m), sucede o mesmo: quando está corrente quente do quadrante leste, é mais quente que as redondezas...
Será que é o efeito da altitude (dada a massa de ar quente em altitude), conjugado com a barreira da serra?


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2018 às 15:55)

*38.5ºC*


----------



## remember (31 Ago 2018 às 16:11)

Até agora máxima do dia, e para continuar a subir.








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

A tarde aqui segue bem quente, depois de uns dias de descanso, o aparelhos de referigeração voltaram ao trabalho.
38.7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

Tonton disse:


> Já aqui, onde estou, na parte alta de Massamá (a cerca de 200m), sucede o mesmo: quando está corrente quente do quadrante leste, é mais quente que as redondezas...
> Será que é o efeito da altitude (dada a massa de ar quente em altitude), conjugado com a barreira da serra?


Por aqui tenho quase a certeza que é o efeito do vale do Jamor e o facto de não haver vento.

Contudo já se pôs vento, já vamos abaixo dos 31ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2018 às 17:12)

Por cá a temperatura tem vindo a subir, estamos com a máxima do dia, 36.3°c e 30%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Ago 2018 às 17:42)

Máxima atingida de 35.8°C, já a descer com 35.3°C, 35% de HR e vento fraco de SW.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde

Dia tórrido com céu limpo e vento fraco e bem quente de SW 

Mínima: *16,0ºC *
Máxima: *34,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *33,4ºC *
HR: 29% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (31 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

A temperatura ainda subiu mais um pouco desde o último post, 37.1°c pelas 17:29 foi a máxima. 
Segue agora com 34.9°c e 31%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2018 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde,
O dia de ontem foi passado na Ericeira. No caminho para lá passei por muitos locais em que o céu estava encoberto mas quando lá cheguei estava sol. Acabou por ser um dia agradável mas com muita nortada, no entanto, a praia onde estive era abrigada do vento de Norte. Ondas bem grandes, o que é algo normal nesta zona, e numa praia que estava ali mesmo ao lado a bandeira da parte da tarde com a maré a subir, esteve vermelha. Quanto à temperatura da água, sempre pensei que estivesse pior e ainda deu para uns mergulhos. 
Ficam umas fotos:
Estas fotos foram tiradas de manhã com a maré baixa. Era notável lá ao fundo ainda algum nevoeiro














Durante a tarde, apareceu bastante neblina, é notável o céu mais esbranquiçado do que nas fotos anteriores.
A praia de que falei, praticamente deserta. O vento aqui era já bem mais forte porque já não estava tão protegida.









E o mar já muito mais alterado, subida da maré juntamente com a intensificação da nortada.













No regresso a Loures, apesar da neblina, era visível o famoso capacete da Serra Sintra, mas apenas na vertente sul como é habitual.
_____________________
Hoje o dia tem sido quente, mas entretanto, lá apareceu algum vento. As estações mais próximas rondam os 32º/33ºC.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2018 às 19:23)

máxima: *39.5ºC *(+5.9ºC)
minima: *13.4ºC *(+1.6ºC)
actual: *33.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

Muito calor ainda a esta hora, neste último dia de Agosto.
32.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

31.3ºC, está um começo de noite abafadinho


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

Boas,
Grande máxima por cá, não esperava tanto, subiu então aos 34,1 graus. Neste momento 27 graus e lestada moderada a forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2018 às 21:54)

Boa noite pessoal, 

A noite segue tropicalíssima , com vento nulo e 27.2°c 

Máxima do dia ficou.se pêlos 36.7°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Ago 2018 às 22:02)

Bafo por aqui ainda, 29°C e vento praticamente nulo









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (31 Ago 2018 às 22:27)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP max 35.9ºC. TEMP actual 25.8ºC.


----------

